# What're You Currently Spinning?



## Erkekjetter (Jul 9, 2005)

Okay, I'm an avid album listener and I hardly ever just listen to one song off an album (shuffle is the devil!). So, post what album you're currently "spinning" and a little info about the album. And, for the record, I have about 200+ albums, that I do actually spin. Thank god for inheritance.



I'm currently spinning "rEVOLVEr" by The Haunted. Great album, I love the vocals. The guy can go from singing to growls insanely well, especially on the track "All Against All" when he sings the word "trust".


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 9, 2005)

Clutch - Robot Hive: Exodus

Clutch's mos recent album. As always, pure headbang inducing rock/metal. Hell, they use some pretty nifty instruments including a Hammond Organ.

All over the place and as exotic and impressive as always.


----------



## explicitkarma (Jul 9, 2005)

Well, right now i'm listening to Beck - Guero. This is his latest release and it's marvelous. The producers that worked with Beck for Odelay and Midnite Vultures worked with him on this release. Once again, Beck put out a cd that refuses to be assigned a genre.


----------



## mgrace (Jul 9, 2005)

Lenon Legends.... I like the Song Jealous Guy.....


----------



## Voynich (Jul 9, 2005)

Currently spinning QOSTA - Lullabies to Paralyze

Everyone keeps bitching and saying it's not as good as Songs For The Deaf and doesn't sound like QOTSA. Well freakin DUH. Half the band walked out on Josh, so ofcourse it wouldn't sound the same. Anywayz, I personally like it better than Songs For The Deaf. I Never Came is an awesome song.

Oh and btw, the girl in me just said Josh Homme is one of the hottest guys alive today XD


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 9, 2005)

Faith No More - Angel Dust has a permanent place in my cd drive right now...


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm still listening to "rEVOLVEr" by The Haunted. This a fucking heavy metal album, makes me want to get up and actually do something :


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 9, 2005)

Currently listening to alot of this.

*Swords/Project* - Entertainment Is Over If You Want It

*Elliot Smith* - Elliot Smith 

*World's End Girlfriend* - The Lie Lay Land


----------



## Voynich (Jul 9, 2005)

Opeth - Damnation

eternal <3  

I think Cata described it best : It's like a hideous monster singing you lullabies cause it's just trying to comfort you.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 9, 2005)

Manntis - Sleep In Your Grave. Great album, kind of ironic, they didn't win The Battle For Ozzfest, yet they get the best deal.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2005)

Hellsing 'RAID' and 'RUINS', awesome music, just plain awesome.


----------



## mow (Jul 9, 2005)

*MF DOOM & Madlib - Madvillian*

Quite possobly DOOM's best album.
*
World's End Girlfriend - Farewell Kingdom*

Breathtakingly beautiful. Think Sigur Ros meets Do Make Say Think

*The Shins - Chutes Too Narrow*

Happy, happy music


----------



## pnoypridz (Jul 9, 2005)

Talib Kweli - Hi Tech Reflection/ Train of thought

best hip hop album everrrrrr imo


----------



## kLepRo (Jul 9, 2005)

*Phish* - The man who stepped into yesterday

I'm in a Phish marathon right now... I'm not sure but I think this is their debut... quiet good actually.


----------



## skunkworks (Jul 9, 2005)

*Matisyahu* - Live at Stubb's

Chasidic Jew + reggae = Matisyahu

*Madvillain* - Madvillainy

What moe said.

*King Geedorah* - Take Me To Your Leader

MF Doom on the boards, damn he's good.


----------



## mow (Jul 9, 2005)

MF DOOM totally rules my world. The illiest rhymes and the smartest allic to wak the hiphop world

_This is too excitin
Folks leave out the show feeling truly enlightened
They say "The Villain been spittin enough lightnin
To rock shock the Boogie Down to Brighton"
A'ight then. _

_just remember all caps when you spell the man name_


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 9, 2005)

Ashes of the Wake - Lamb of God. Another great album by these guys. Pure American Metal.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jul 9, 2005)

*Lacrimosa - Echos*

best progressive rock in my eyes. nice instrumental parts, vocals too

*The Gathering - If then else*

i love her voice....


----------



## mow (Jul 9, 2005)

*Lamb - S/T*

I cannot believe I havent listened to this record for this long. Im making a thread about the band and album now.


----------



## skunkworks (Jul 9, 2005)

*Matisyahu* - Live at Stubb's 

Listen to this guy, he's amazing. Reggae!

Kinda sucks but oh well...


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 9, 2005)

Armor For Sleep - Dream To Believe

Armor For Sleep - What To Do When You Are Dead


----------



## mow (Jul 9, 2005)

A Tribe Called Quest - Low End Theory

Jazzy, laid back hiphop at it's finest


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 10, 2005)

Maho said:
			
		

> Currently spinning QOSTA - Lullabies to Paralyze
> 
> Everyone keeps bitching and saying it's not as good as Songs For The Deaf and doesn't sound like QOTSA. Well freakin DUH. Half the band walked out on Josh, so ofcourse it wouldn't sound the same. Anywayz, I personally like it better than Songs For The Deaf. I Never Came is an awesome song.
> 
> Oh and btw, the girl in me just said Josh Homme is one of the hottest guys alive today XD



Actually, Nick Olivieri was given the boot. Which is too bad, cause despite his need to create friction, he was in integral part of the QotSA sound.

Just listen to the Desert Sessions. O.o

Oh and Grohl was only a session drummer.

Now spinning the Desert Sessions, 7-8, 9-10.

It's even got Dean Ween and Twiggy Ramirez on it...and PJ Harvey. AMAZING stuff. Plus it's where the track The Hanging Tree came from.


----------



## Meijin (Jul 10, 2005)

*The Mars Volta - Frances The Mute*

Have been listening for almost every day for the last 4 months. I also have 6 live perfomances of them, and over 300mb of pics of the band. So yeah, I'm officialy obsessed with them.

*Can - Tago Mago*

One of the best albums ever period

*Ennio Morricone - A Fistfull Of Dollars And Then Some More*

Classical at it's best.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 10, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Actually, Nick Olivieri was given the boot. Which is too bad, cause despite his need to create friction, he was in integral part of the QotSA sound.
> 
> Just listen to the Desert Sessions. O.o
> 
> ...



I would have given him the boot too. I mean rockstar behaviour, okay..but he was pushing it. And I know Grohl was only there for that session. 

Hmmm..send me the Desert Sessions? Love Hanging Tree <3
Which reminds me that I should play some Kyuss again. Didn't listen to them in ages.


----------



## Meijin (Jul 10, 2005)

Josh and Dave Grohl are HUGE fans of TMV...

just something random


----------



## Voynich (Jul 10, 2005)

Canti said:
			
		

> Josh and Dave Grohl are HUGE fans of TMV...
> 
> just something random



Ah..was this an attempt to secretly pimp us? XD


----------



## Meijin (Jul 10, 2005)

Maho said:
			
		

> Ah..was this an attempt to secretly pimp us? XD



I wont hold back on any request of pimpage of TMV from me


----------



## Atreyu (Jul 10, 2005)

Sum 41 - Hellsong
Sum 41 - subject to change (bonus track)


----------



## Voynich (Jul 10, 2005)

Lit - A Place in the Sun

Sounds so awesome...

Just waiting for my Royksopp dll to finish.


Edit: any attempt from you to pimp me with TMV won't be stopped by me XD


----------



## Sid (Jul 10, 2005)

Jem - Finally Woken



Styrofoam - Nothing's Lost


----------



## Atreyu (Jul 10, 2005)

36 crazyfists - Bloodwoke


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 10, 2005)

i wouldn't mind to be pimped with The Mars Volta either. I have the De-loused in Comaorium but I'd like their other stuff...

Currently Spinnin' - At the Drive-In - Relationship of Command

BTW: haven't heard Kyuss... They any good?


----------



## Jones (Jul 10, 2005)

all the music on my mp3 player. ranges from anime songs to metal to the oldies.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 10, 2005)

Changing to Tub Ring again...
My Granny doesn't like Tub Ring. That's promising 
She liked Frou Frou and Mew so I might be forced to put on some of their tracks too... Just to keep her happy.


----------



## Meijin (Jul 10, 2005)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> i wouldn't mind to be pimped with The Mars Volta either. I have the De-loused in Comaorium but I'd like their other stuff...
> 
> Currently Spinnin' - At the Drive-In - Relationship of Command
> 
> BTW: haven't heard Kyuss... They any good?





Check your PM inbox


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 10, 2005)

Thank you very much indeedy yes!!

wow... The quality of the tracks are immense O_o


----------



## Atreyu (Jul 10, 2005)

Foo Fighters - The Best Of You


Atreyu - Right Side Of The Bed


----------



## Meijin (Jul 10, 2005)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Thank you very much indeedy yes!!
> 
> wow... The quality of the tracks are immense O_o



Yeah, can you believe over 30 people appeared on FTM? All of them played some instrument.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 10, 2005)

Any one need some Kyuss?  I have the album .. And The Circus Leaves Town.  I'll have to upload it downstairs though..and it will be in .m4a

Info: It's Josh Homme's and Nick Olivieri's pre-QOSTA project. Well..naming it that isn't giving it enough credit. A fight finally broke up the band. I'd call the genre desert rock. XD


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 10, 2005)

@ Maho: Yes, please!


@ Canti: Really? That's, like even more people than Mr. Bungle had guesting when they made California.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 10, 2005)

Maho said:
			
		

> Any one need some Kyuss?  I have the album .. And The Circus Leaves Town.  I'll have to upload it downstairs though..and it will be in .m4a
> 
> Info: It's Josh Homme's and Nick Olivieri's pre-QOSTA project. Well..naming it that isn't giving it enough credit. A fight finally broke up the band. I'd call the genre desert rock. XD




Kyuss are stoner-metal. And some of the best.

Oh yeah, though they have had moments of Doom.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 10, 2005)

Uhm..I'll upload it somewhere this week okay? 

And yesh..I stand corrected..it's stoner-metal bu it still fucking rules.


----------



## Shariyakugan (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm listening to ''one day remains, from Alter Bridge.''
it rules


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 10, 2005)

Currently spinning.

*Yesterday's New Quintet* - Angles Without Edges

*Thelonious Monk *- Thelonious Monk & John Coltrane


----------



## mow (Jul 10, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Currently spinning.
> 
> *Yesterday's New Quintet* - Angles Without Edges
> 
> *Thelonious Monk *- Thelonious Monk & John Coltrane



123.   . <3 you for Angels without Edges


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 10, 2005)

TMV - De-loused In Comatorium is rollin again... I'll soon change to some Smashing Pumpkins before I go to bed...


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 10, 2005)

Currently spinning "rEVOLVEr" by The Haunted.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 10, 2005)

hmmm... sleep... SMASHING PUMKINS... i wanna go to bed... LISTEN TO SAMSHING PUMKINS... I need sleep... just... a... little.. more... smasZZzzzZZZzzzzzz


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 10, 2005)

Spinning "Dream To Make Believe" by Armor For Sleep, hell yeah bitch.


----------



## Ephemeral (Jul 10, 2005)

Recently just got BB King, "The Blues" LP. It's very good, hope to get more after another paycheck =)


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 11, 2005)

Spinning "Sleep In Your Grave" by Manntis. Fucking bad ass metal.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 11, 2005)

Currently spinning *Lovage - Music To Make Love To Your Old Lady By*

Hahah, Mike Patton, Jennifer Charles and Dan the Automator make great porn style love songs 

Hell it's even got Damon Albarn, Kid Koala and Prince Paul on it


----------



## 8018 (Jul 11, 2005)

Garbage
the first CD

it came out on 1995
love this CD so friggin much
well...

this album appeared in fall on Almo Sounds, The album began to climb the charts at the end of the 1995, when the second single "Queer", received havyairplay.  By the summer of 1996 Garbage had gone gold in the United States and shortly afterwards it received platinium status as "Only Happy When It Rains" and "Stupid Girl" became hits.

Queer is my all time favorite song


----------



## skunkworks (Jul 11, 2005)

Matisyahu - Live at Stubb's

Thelonious Monk - Brilliant Corners


----------



## Pal_dekoderis (Jul 11, 2005)

Im listening to Lacrimosa - Lichtgestalt

Its something new for me since its not the regular headbang metal that i like to listen. I actuely dont know what a kind of music it is. Just listen to it and you'll see


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 11, 2005)

Listening to "Dream To Make Believe" by Armor For Sleep. Damn good albuum.


----------



## mow (Jul 13, 2005)

Frank Zappa - Hot Rats

Bloody freaking amazing. Zappa was God.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jul 13, 2005)

Pal_dekoderis said:
			
		

> Im listening to Lacrimosa - Lichtgestalt
> 
> Its something new for me since its not the regular headbang metal that i like to listen. I actuely dont know what a kind of music it is. Just listen to it and you'll see


*it is progressive rock* ^-^
and an awesome band


----------



## cloin (Jul 13, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Frank Zappa - Hot Rats
> 
> Bloody freaking amazing. Zappa was God.



Damn right he was.

Frank Zappa - Inca Roads

I literally listen to this song everyday.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 13, 2005)

*Franks Zappa* for me as well. *Shut Up And Play Your Guitar* disc two is freaking amazing. I love it.


----------



## mow (Jul 13, 2005)

Zappa rocks, and rocks so so hard.

Still listening to hot rats, at * Son of Mr.Green Genes* atm. I love how this song slows down the album form the heavy sound Of the previous track Willie the pimp. A very mellow jazz tune. The guitar solos are just incredible. Zappa was remakably innovavite guitarist and that aspect was reflected in every single song he played. Anothe aspect that makes this song great is the sax backing up the band. Really cool effect.


----------



## cloin (Jul 13, 2005)

Frank Zappa - Beltway Bandits

Jazz From Hell is probably about my favorite album of all time.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm spinning "De-loused In The Comatorium" by The Mars Volta. Damn good album.


----------



## Twizted (Jul 13, 2005)

*System of a Down* - Toxicity 

and

*The Mars Volta* - De Loused in the Comatorium  : ^^


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 13, 2005)

Same as Erkekjetter


----------



## mow (Jul 13, 2005)

Architecture in Helsinki - Fingers Crossed

Really great loungy record.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 13, 2005)

XTC-Making Plans For Nigel

Great Song, Kinda Gothy, Kinda Soft o_o


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 13, 2005)

Camel - Mirage 

Fuckin' rules !!!


----------



## Ephemeral (Jul 13, 2005)

OMGAWDDDD! I just broke my needle!!! -_- actually I lied =o.

The Beatles - 1962/1966


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 13, 2005)

I am currently spinning Subterranean Masquerade.

Wow, these guys are fucking awesome...but...well...wow.


----------



## mow (Jul 13, 2005)

*Autumn's grey Solace - Over The Ocean.*

Just lovely


----------



## skunkworks (Jul 13, 2005)

King Geedorah - Take Me To Your Leader


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm spinning "Dream To Make Believe" by Armor For Sleep.


----------



## zionforsell (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm spinning the whole soundtracks of Queen of the Damned. That is the ultimate rock album to me. Especially Slept So Long, Not Meant for Me,... well, they are all good!


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 14, 2005)

Now spinning "What To Do When You Are Dead" by Armor For Sleep.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 14, 2005)

Darkest Hour - Undoing Ruin

Damn, did Devin Townsend bring out the best in these guys' sound.

This is a pretty damn catchy melodic death/core album.

I likes. A lot.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 14, 2005)

Ashes of the Wake - Lamb of God....Damn good music.


----------



## cloin (Jul 14, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Darkest Hour - Undoing Ruin
> 
> Damn, did Devin Townsend bring out the best in these guys' sound.
> 
> ...



I like to call them At the Gates core.

Decrepit Birth - Rebirth of Consciousness


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 14, 2005)

Of Montreal - Satanic Panic In the Attic


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 14, 2005)

Currently spinning. 

*Elliott Smith* - EitherOr 

Just lovely.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 14, 2005)

the colin said:
			
		

> I like to call them At the Gates core.
> 
> Decrepit Birth - Rebirth of Consciousness




Yeah, I agree, I was just putting it in understandable to every-one terms.

But I stand by what I said. Devin has brought the best out in them.


----------



## mow (Jul 14, 2005)

Rouge Wave - Out Of The Shadow.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jul 14, 2005)

Morrissey -  live at Earl's Court     
just great


----------



## mow (Jul 14, 2005)

Mineko-Iwasa said:
			
		

> Morrissey -  live at Earl's Court
> just great



Awesome Awesome Awesome

The Pixies - surfer Rosa

^I need to listen to this more often


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 14, 2005)

Shuffeling... LOL .. I decided that I don't have time to go through all the albums lately so I just listen to random tracks from each to get an idea of what is interesing.... The most frequent things to spinn will be The Blood Brothers, Tub Ring and Screaming Monkey Boner... Really cool stuff...


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 14, 2005)

Im spinning "Natural Born Chaos" by Soilwork. Damn good music, damn good.


----------



## mow (Jul 14, 2005)

Ryan Adams - Love Is Hell

Cant wait to see him live.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 14, 2005)

Still spinning "Natural Born Chaos" by Soilwor. They're damn good, damn good.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm Spinning Cold Play-Speed Of Sound.DIS ALBUM ROCKS!!!


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 14, 2005)

Im spinning "De-Loused In The Comatorium" by The Mars Volta.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 14, 2005)

Im Spinning Toshiro Matsuda Grief and Sorrow


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2005)

/Me is Spinning Bad Religion-Broken.

Sweet Alternative Punk Song.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 14, 2005)

Now spinning Blues Traveller - Four

These guys are the epitome of blues meets rock with a heavy dose of humour.

In fact, they are one of my favourite bands ever since I first heard this album oh so many years ago. Recently this album has not got the spins it deserves, but dmbys request for it has opened my eyes, and back into regular rotation it goes.

Especially the track Price to Pay.

I fucking LOVE that song.


----------



## mow (Jul 15, 2005)

Sufjan Stevens - Come On, Feel The Illinoise!

Best record of the year. Hands down.


----------



## Julian (Jul 15, 2005)

Meshuggah - Catch 33 and Chaosphere ( favorite album of all time )
Darkane - Layers of Lies
Arch Enemy - Doomsday Machine


Mainly those and any other really good european metal I can get my hands on. Eagerly awaiting the new opeth cd, any other fans here?


----------



## mow (Jul 15, 2005)

Julian said:
			
		

> Eagerly awaiting the new opeth cd, any other fans here?



haha, I eagerly await the response to that comment by Cata 

Myself:-

*Johnny Cash Live At Folsom Prison*

^ one of the greatest Live records EVER. Cash at his finest.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 15, 2005)

I am eagerly awaiting the new album.

Infact I haven't even listened to the un-mixed track they released because I want my intro to the album to be complete.

Much like the last Strapping Young Lad (Alien) which by the way was easilly one of the most powerful metal albums of 2005..if not THE most powerful.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 15, 2005)

Alien rocks. 

I'm spinning it right now.  :


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 15, 2005)

Green Carnation - Light of Day, Day of Darkness

Wow, 60 minutes, one track.

This song/abum is abolutely brilliant.


----------



## mow (Jul 15, 2005)

^Im going to write a review for it, I swear upon my cd collection XD

Listening to:
U2 - Joshua Tree


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 15, 2005)

An hour long song...sweet. What's it like?

Still spinning "Alien"


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 15, 2005)

ayumi hamasaki - my story


----------



## mow (Jul 15, 2005)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> An hour long song...sweet. What's it like?



It's awesomistic. Brilliant record. It was the first thing Cata pimped me


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 15, 2005)

Can someone pimp me that?!


*Still* spinning "Alien".


----------



## 8018 (Jul 16, 2005)

i feel really horrible
so i guess i'm spinning

Avenged Sevenfold
"Remenissions"

v.v


----------



## Shino (Jul 16, 2005)

The Receiving End of Sirens- Between the Heart and the Synapse

its their debut album

one word to describe it- wow.

its tied with de-loused at the momnet, and if any of you know me then youll know how much i love de-loused.  so me saying anything comes close or in this case matcing de-loused is saying alot.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 16, 2005)

im spinning king geeedorah(MF Doom) - take me to your leader

it's quite good


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 16, 2005)

Catch me on-line tomorrow Erk and I'll do some pimping k 

Now spinning Ozric tentacles.

the colin, you are a good man


----------



## mow (Jul 16, 2005)

spinning shpongle - Nothing Last..Nothing Is lost 

Uploading it for you all


----------



## Voynich (Jul 16, 2005)

My chemical romance - three cheers for sweet revenge & foo fighters - in your honour

I have too much music...I can't possibly listen to all of it at once >.<


----------



## Sayo (Jul 16, 2005)

AFI - hell song


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 16, 2005)

Spinning these three in random order, the last day.

*Friends of Dean Martinez *- A Place In The Sun

*Friends of Dean Martinez* - Random Harvest
*
Miles Davis* - Sketches Of Spain (amazing ing)


----------



## jkingler (Jul 16, 2005)

MM - The Lonely, Crowded West. I anticipate the rest of their oeuvre, as it will be DLed in about an hour


----------



## mow (Jul 16, 2005)

Miles Davis - In A slient Way

god I adore Miles


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 16, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Miles Davis - In A slient Way
> 
> god I adore Miles


I adore you for, pimping me Miles (+all the other Jazz).


----------



## mow (Jul 16, 2005)

<3
Spinning *The Grateful Dead - 1967*


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 16, 2005)

Now spinning Amon Amarth - Fate of the Norns

Damn these guys are everything most of those Viking Metal bands aspire to. Excelent musicians, great lyrics and their albums maintain a strong, agressive approach.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jul 17, 2005)

spinning a cocktail of:

*The Soundtrack of our lives - Origin vol. 1*  mood:  
*The Doors - the doors*  mood: 
*Morrissey- live at earl's court* mood: 

dangerous cocktail if you ask me


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 17, 2005)

Todays spinning consists of:

*Nujabes* - Metaphorical Music

*The Foreign Exchange* - Connected (The Answer is among my favorite hip-hop songs, that I've heard )

*Elliott Smith* - XO


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2005)

Today platter: HipHop, Folk rock, Metal and Jazz 

*A Tribe Called Quest - People's Instinctive Travels and the Paths of Rhythm *

*Nick Drake - Pink Moon*

*Opeth - Deliverance *
*
Charles Mingus - Ah Um*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 17, 2005)

Currently spinning "Dream To Make Believe" by Armor For Sleep. AFS' debut album, something to check out.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 18, 2005)

The Beatles- Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band.


----------



## Kiie-chan (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm pretty much listening to differentt Korean albums at the moment like Just Listen - Se7en aand some other drama OST's...


----------



## cloin (Jul 18, 2005)

*Explosions in the Sky - The Earth is Not a Cold Dead Place*


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 18, 2005)

Ride the wings of pestilence from From first to last


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 18, 2005)

currently spinin

Prodigy - smack ma bitch up
stone bridge - putem high
jan wayne - play house tonight owhat!!


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2005)

Set Fire To Flames - Sings Reign Rebuilder


----------



## Angelus (Jul 18, 2005)

Secret Sphere - Heart & Anger

Some really good Italian Power Metal.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm spinning "Sleep In Your Grave" by Manntis.


----------



## cloin (Jul 18, 2005)

*Pelican - Drought*


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2005)

*GSY!BE - f#a#oo(Infinty Symbol)*

I feel utterly lost.


----------



## explicitkarma (Jul 18, 2005)

The recently pimped "Of Montreal - Satanic Panic in the Attic" and "Zero 7 - Simple Things". I'm lovin' the hell out of all of the music cult pimpage, especially the Of Montreal.

I still have a lot to go through though.


----------



## mow (Jul 18, 2005)

^ I REALLY need to upload Of Montreal's discography. As awesome as Satanic Panic In The Attic is, it's probably the most average album by that band. 

Currently spinning

*Devendra Benhart - Nini Rino*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 18, 2005)

Today it's been kind of diverse, but I have listened to quite a few albums.

*Xinlisupreme* - Murder License

*Tupac* - Makaveli

*O.C. *- Starchild

*John Coltrane* - Coltrane Plays The Blues

*Miles Davis *- ESP

*Godspeed You Black Emperor!* - Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven (contains my favorite GYBE track. "Sleep- Murray Ostril (They Don't Sleep Anymore on the Beach); Monheim;")


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jul 18, 2005)

I always listen to whole albums, through and through.  Currently I've got _Dream Theater - Awake_ followed by _Katatonia - Last Fair Deal Gone Down_.

Mixed songs are _evil_....


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 19, 2005)

Listening to "rEVOLVEr" by The Haunted. this album has some great solos.


----------



## Meijin (Jul 19, 2005)

*DeFacto - L?gende Du Scorpion ? Quatre Queues*


----------



## skunkworks (Jul 19, 2005)

Gorillaz - Demon Days


----------



## Balance (Jul 19, 2005)

Now:

_Clark Gable_ - The Postal Service


----------



## Ryu (Jul 19, 2005)

An odd mix of *The Beatles - Let it Be* and *A Tribute to Warren Zevon* (<-- various artists playing Warren Zevon songs ~^^~) 

Dade made it for me =D


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 19, 2005)

Sleep - Dopesmoker

One hour long psycedelic doom album.

There is some wicked Sabbath love on here


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jul 19, 2005)

>_> ..... Lou Reed - Transformer

 thx  moe


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2005)

Anytime ^.^ 
*
Devendra Banhart - Cripple Claws*

HOLY F***; this album is brilliant.


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (Jul 19, 2005)

Harlem Diplomats - Diplomatic Immunity vol 2
2pac - All eyes on me


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 19, 2005)

Follow The Hollow - Soilwork.


Yeah boy.


----------



## cloin (Jul 19, 2005)

*Oingo Boingo - Dead Man's Party*


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2005)

*String Quartet Tribute To Elliott Smith
*
I think I cam 5 times while listening to it.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 19, 2005)

Alien - Strapping Young Lad. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 19, 2005)

*Dream to Make Believe* - Armor for Sleep

Fuck yeah.


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2005)

*Vetiver - S/T*

Im in such a folk rock hippy mood \m/


----------



## Twizted (Jul 20, 2005)

*Weezer* - The Blue Album

That is a damn good album through and through. Not one bad song on the entire thing IMO.


----------



## yo586 (Jul 20, 2005)

Gorillaz - Demon Days

And they are back to old form again.  I love their style.


----------



## Meijin (Jul 20, 2005)

*Bloc Party* - Silent Alarm

*Iron & Wine* - Woman King [EP]

*Pink Floyd* - More


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2005)

Johnny Cash - Live at Folsom Prison

The sigle best live album ever IMO.

They caught Johnny at his best, and he never once loses the flow.


----------



## Ryu (Jul 20, 2005)

*Block Party - Silent Alarm*

(I think I need to play moe some Elliot Smith when we meet in a year or so X] 
Because watching someone come 5 times from music HAS to be amusing to watch ~^^~)


----------



## mow (Jul 20, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Johnny Cash - Live at Folsom Prison
> 
> The sigle best live album ever IMO.
> 
> They caught Johnny at his best, and he never once loses the flow.



Not only will I 123 that comment, I'll also 456 it. The only record that captured a musician as well is probabily Bob Dylan Live in 1975



			
				Ryu said:
			
		

> (I think I need to play moe some Elliot Smith when we meet in a year or so X]
> Because watching someone come 5 times from music HAS to be amusing to watch ~^^~)


Im so easy to please arent I? XD  miss you ^.^

Currently Spinning
*
Frank Zappa - Joe's garage (Act 1, 2 & 3)*

<3 the zappa


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 20, 2005)

Right this moment. I'm spinning.

*Miles Davis* - King of Blue

I'm currenly considering if "All Blues" isn't the best thing I've ever heard. :amazed


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jul 20, 2005)

*Morrissey - live at earl's court*

kyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, can't get enough of him, this is a true addiction 

*The Gathering - Souvenirs*

their best album ever i would say, i love her voice XD


----------



## Yak (Jul 20, 2005)

VNV Nation - Matter and Form.


*Spoiler*: _personal album description_ 



What to say about this album. If you aren't a fan of EBM and electronic music, this is not very appealing and you won't really notice any differences to other bands/albums. However, Matter and Form is IMO a lot more straight forward and harder than the previous one, Future Perfect. While Future Perfect actually told some sort of story and the artists' emotions and thoughts about the world we are currently living in and where human kind is aiming in the near future, Matter and Form doesn't seem to tell such a composition of little stories. 

After you listened to the album several times you get much more the idea that Matter and Form does tell stories in a more subtle form, mainly via the music itself rather than vocals.  The song "lightwave" which is actually instrumental seems to be the background music for a time-space flight at super highspeed. Other songs, e.g. "homeward" is mainly expressed by its vocals that tell the story of a restless wanderer who is leaving his home at night, appartently traveling on a ship with the guidance of the stars. The song is lead by electronical arrangements that bring up a strange cold but exciting feeling of yearning for the unknown. 

All in all, a pretty good album IMO. Not necessarily better than the previous one but good.


----------



## mow (Jul 20, 2005)

*Great Lake Swimers - Bodies & Souls
*
So lovely. So much passion with nothing but a acousitc guitar


----------



## pnoypridz (Jul 20, 2005)

Common - BE 

i listened to this album like a million times alreadry


----------



## mow (Jul 20, 2005)

*Arcturus - Nightmare Heaven
*
The...is remarkable.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm spinning "Revolutions Per Minute" by Rise Against.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2005)

Moe, I will share the greatness that is Arcturus with you in depth. I knew you of all people would be able to love that mans voice 

Anyhoo, I am currently spinning both albums by Calgary's local hip-hop group Internal Affairs.

Amazing stuff.


----------



## cloin (Jul 20, 2005)

Arcturus is phenomenal, and Garm is probably the best singer in metal PERIOD.  Make sure you get moe the Sham Mirrors, Catatonik.

*Nightingale - The Breathing Shadow*
This whole album is amazing.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2005)

Colin: I have wanted to hear Nightingale for a while, can you help?

Anyhoo, ofcourse it's gonna be the Sham Mirrors I send


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 20, 2005)

Black Star - Mos Def and Talib Kweli


fucking awesome. I want a Black Star 2 :sad


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2005)

I just bought Blackstar

An amazing album.

Infact I bought:
Nile - Anihilation of the Wicked
Killing Joke - Pandemonium
Mos Def and Taleb Kwali - Blackstar
Inernal Affairs - The Lost Scriptures
Internal Affairs - Sweet Home Babylon


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 20, 2005)

Blackstar is....fucking incredible. Good choice. :


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2005)

I bought it on nothing but moes reccomendation 

Yes moe, I think that highly of your tastes (excepting Elliot Smith and The Mars Volta)


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 20, 2005)

De-loused In The Comatorium - The Mars Volta. :


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2005)

Still spinning Internal Affairs.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 20, 2005)

Still waiting for Internal Affairs. and Still spinning TMV


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 21, 2005)

Nile - Anihilation of the Wicked

Holy.
Fucking.
Wow.

Nile have outdone themselves with this beauty of brutality.


----------



## Meijin (Jul 21, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Not only will I 123 that comment, I'll also 456 it. The only record that captured a musician as well is probabily Bob Dylan Live in 1975
> 
> 
> Im so easy to please arent I? XD  miss you ^.^
> ...



I have a question moe...


Why does it hurt when I pee?!

Anyways ;-

*Bright Eyes - Digital Ash In A Digital Urn*

*The Faint - Wet From Birth*


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 21, 2005)

Mineko-Iwasa said:
			
		

> *Morrissey - live at earl's court*
> 
> kyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, can't get enough of him, this is a true addiction
> 
> ...



I adore Annekes voice.

So powerful and emotional. She blows Tarja out of the water.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 21, 2005)

Internal Affairs - The Lost Scriptures. Fucking awesome hip-hop from Catatonik.


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 21, 2005)

Gunit- i wanna get to know you


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jul 21, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I adore Annekes voice.
> 
> So powerful and emotional. She blows Tarja out of the water.



yeah totally agree with you.  
*
The Gathering - Souvenirs

Yann Tiersen - Le fabuleux destin d'Am?li Poulin

Radiohead - Ok Computer*


----------



## mow (Jul 21, 2005)

Just got this thanks to good ol' amazon <3
*
Sufjan Stevens - A Sun Come*


----------



## pnoypridz (Jul 21, 2005)

Jin - G.A.R.T.E.E

100x better than his The Rest is History


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 21, 2005)

Sleep In Your Grave - Manntis


Manntis' debut album, go get it.....right now.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 21, 2005)

Mineko-Iwasa said:
			
		

> Yann Tiersen - Le fabuleux destin d'Améli Poulin


thats a great soundtrack

Spearhead - Home 

thanks to moe


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 21, 2005)

The Lost Scriptures by Internal Affairs. Hip-hop from Calgary. Hell yeah.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 22, 2005)

^ Nice 

Anyhoo:

Mos Def and Taleb Kwali - Blackstar

LOVING this purchase.

Hah, you should have seen the clerks face at A&B when she realized what I was buying.

Nile, Killing Joke and Sigh

as well as Blackstar and Blackalicious Blazing Arrow

Haha, it was priceless.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 22, 2005)

Blackstar's awesome. Im listening to Home by Spearhead.


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Hah, you should have seen the clerks face at A&B when she realized what I was buying.
> 
> Nile, Killing Joke and Sigh
> 
> ...



Dont you just love it when they give you that expression? :.

Myself 

Internal Affairs (wicked good, REALLY good)


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm glad you guys like Internal Affairs, they are gonna love to hear it.

I still need to get one more song that's not on their albums or website for you guys.

When I do, it will blow your mind.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm looking forward to it. Im listening to "Waking The Fallen" by Avenged Sevenfold. A little reminiscing. Ah, how I miss the 'not total shit' A7X.


----------



## Kami Uta (Jul 22, 2005)

Cursive - The Ugly Organ
Good stuff.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 22, 2005)

Now spinning:

Funkadelic

Dayam.

I am liking this.

Awesome shit moe.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm listening to Blackstar by Mos Def and Talib Kweli. Just, amazing.


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2005)

*Lifesavas - Spirit In Stone*

This is definiatly my most fav. hiphop record of ALL time. Trust me when I say this; this shit is brilliant.

*Busdriver - Temporary Forever*

Though Bone thung "N" Harmony had fast flow? This mate _destroys_ the competition. The Bjork of hiphop and an genius. amazing rapper.


----------



## cloin (Jul 26, 2005)

*Darediablo - Bedtime Stories*

If you haven't seen these guys, get your ass in gear.  They're one of the best prog rock fusion bands around.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 26, 2005)

City - Strapping Young Lad. Hell yeah bitch.


----------



## narutofan__man (Jul 26, 2005)

im listening to bhangra, im sure alot of you guys dont know what that is.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jul 26, 2005)

*Lacrimosa - Echos

Yann Tiersen - Le Fabuleux Destin D'Amélie Poulin*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 26, 2005)

Im listening to Heavy As A Really Heavy Thing by Strapping Young Lad.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 26, 2005)

Listening to Fugazi - The Argument


----------



## Meijin (Jul 26, 2005)

*At The Drive-In - Vaya*


----------



## mow (Jul 27, 2005)

*Cinematic Orchestra  - Man With a Movie Camera
*

Remarkable, their finest record.


----------



## Ame (Jul 27, 2005)

*Nine Inch Nails - With Teeth*


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Jul 27, 2005)

err sum japanese music my friend gave me, i dun think it counts as j-pop, there is some japanese rap tho! XD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 27, 2005)

Currently, I'm very heavily in Ryan Adams

*Ryan Adams* - Gold (thanks to occa  )

*Ryan Adams* - Demolition

*Ryan Adams* - Cold Roses


----------



## cloin (Jul 27, 2005)

*Arcturus - Demon Painter*

This is just a rough live version of a new song, but goddamn, you can already tell how awesome Vortex is going to sound with these guys.


----------



## mow (Jul 27, 2005)

*Godspeed You! Black Emporer - Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heavens*

GSY!BE exhibits how much they grew in sound in this record. Their first two records were so hopelessness, so bleak, but this, this is more. Hope is added. And I need that feeling


----------



## skunkworks (Jul 28, 2005)

Nujabes - F.I.L.O

This song is so slick.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 28, 2005)

Coldplay - Bigger Stronger/High Speed

Back in the good ole days, before Chris stopped being depressed and started writing faux sad music XD


----------



## Twizted (Jul 28, 2005)

*Metallica *- S&M

Fucking great album...


----------



## Nakor (Jul 28, 2005)

Tinariwen - Amassakoul


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 28, 2005)

ride the wings of pestilence - from first to last


----------



## mow (Jul 28, 2005)

*The Twilight Singers - Play BlackBerrey Belle*

4.5/5


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 28, 2005)

Kashmir- Sypmphonic Zeppelin (performed by the London Philharmonic)


----------



## mow (Jul 28, 2005)

*Hangedup - Clatter For Control*

5/5


----------



## cloin (Jul 28, 2005)

*Ruins - Wanzhemverrg*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 28, 2005)

The Artist In The Ambulance - Thrice.


----------



## Ephemeral (Jul 28, 2005)

Elliott Smith - Satellite


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 28, 2005)

Still spinning Artist In The Ambulance, fucking great music.


----------



## mow (Jul 29, 2005)

*June Of '44 - Tropics and Meridians *

4/5


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 29, 2005)

Capital Demos - Saosin


----------



## S14girl (Jul 29, 2005)

Cody - Back to you

Super Eurobeat Volume 152


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 29, 2005)

The Shams Mirror by Arctus.


----------



## cloin (Jul 29, 2005)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> The Shams Mirror by Arctus.



Arcturus!  Garm!  Orgasm!

*Beck - Guero*

Wow, this album is really rocking my nuts.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 29, 2005)

^that's what I said

Listening to Light Of Day, Day Of Darkness by Green Carnation. An hour long album, one song on the album. You do the math.
Fucking awesome album.


----------



## mow (Jul 29, 2005)

^ I second both your statments.

*Iron & wine  - Women King (EP)*

5/5


----------



## cloin (Jul 29, 2005)

Since Erkek wished to mention the grandeur of one song albums, I decided to listen to the most epic one of all!

*Edge of Sanity - Crimson*


----------



## Twizted (Jul 29, 2005)

*Jimmy Eat World *- Futures

Pretty good album.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 29, 2005)

Colin, you'll have to send me it. I want to compare 'em. 
Because Light Of Day, Day Of Darkness is fucking awesome. 

I can only imagine. 



Still listening to Light Of Day, Day Of Darkness by Green Carnation


----------



## cloin (Jul 29, 2005)

Dan Swano > Green Carnation

*Frank Zappa - Hot Rats*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 29, 2005)

Pimp it to me!

It just ended, with a music box thing. Fuckin' rad. Im now spinning rEVOLVEr by The Haunted.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 30, 2005)

the colin said:
			
		

> Since Erkek wished to mention the grandeur of one song albums, I decided to listen to the most epic one of all!
> 
> *Edge of Sanity - Crimson*



I too will play along as I am now listening to:

Sleep - Dopesmoker

yet another hour long opus. (though it's not one song as I have the limited edition with an additional twelve minute live track). Epic stoner/doom.

Amazing.


----------



## pnoypridz (Jul 30, 2005)

Jurassic 5 - power in number

amazing album


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 30, 2005)

Opeth - Baying of the Hounds

While the majority of the album feels....like a let down, Baying of the Hounds and Reverie/Harlequin Forest both struck me as very well done, with all the right Opeth elements, and are the only two tracks where the keyboards fit seemlessly in my mind.

Oh and the opening moments of the Grand Conjuration just kick ass.


----------



## cloin (Jul 30, 2005)

*Jaga Jazzist - The Stix*

This album is so great.  To follow a cue from moe, 5/5.


----------



## S14girl (Jul 30, 2005)

Nando - toyboy


Super Eurobeat Volume 154


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2005)

*Bob Dylan - Love & Theft.
*
A fair number of people will probabily shoot me for this, but this is the finest Bob Dylan release EVER. Sure the songwriting isnt up to par with the divine entity that is dylan, but the blue grass tunes and mississpi delta blues sound it has and Dylans extremely fragile and raspy voice more than make up for it. A real treat for Dylan fans.

Oh and Sugar Baby is unbelievably heartbreaking and oddly enough, euphoric.

5/5


----------



## Jones (Jul 30, 2005)

internet radio


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 30, 2005)

Orphaned Land - Mabool

What a brilliant album.

Israels answer to Opeth no doubt about it.

Some amazing melodic blackened death metal. Not too mention the traditional arrangements mixed in.


----------



## cloin (Jul 30, 2005)

*Genesis - Selling England by the Pound*

Genesis was such a great prog rock band.  Damn you Phil Collins!!


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2005)

*Julien Neto - Le Fumeur De Ciel*

Sweet, sweet ambience. One of the finest debut albums I have had the pleasure of listening to. Many thanks go to Twoism for sharing.

4.8/5


----------



## cloin (Jul 30, 2005)

*Diabolical Masquerade - Nightwork*

Blakkheim + Dan Swano = Raging Steel Boner


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 31, 2005)

Currently Spinning the FFIX OST. Great video game music.


----------



## skunkworks (Jul 31, 2005)

Dangerdoom - The Mouse and the Mask. Es muy bueno.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm spinning Leftover Crack by Leftover Crack.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 31, 2005)

Internal Affairs 

Damn.

Good shit.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 31, 2005)

IT is some good shit. If I'm ever in Calgary, I have to see them.


still spinning album aforementioned.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 31, 2005)

Leftover Crack are living proof that punk can be as expiremental and avant-garde as metal and other forms.

hell they can go from ska to blackmetal on the same album 

yes, I said blackmetal


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 31, 2005)

Xenogears second OST 
truly my favorite soundtrack.Every track special in its own way.


----------



## Inactive Insanity (Jul 31, 2005)

swing, swing - all american rejects

lol, good 'ole mp3 player on shuffle xD


----------



## pnoypridz (Jul 31, 2005)

Lyfe Jennings -268-192

this guy got an awesome voice best r&b record i heard in a while and he actually plays an instrument too the guitar


----------



## cloin (Jul 31, 2005)

*Tortoise - Millions Now Living Will Never Die*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 31, 2005)

*Jay-Z-99 Problems*

_The year's '94 and my trunk is raw
In my rear view mirror is the mother fuckin' law
I got two choices y'all pull over the car or (hmmm)
Bounce on the devil put the pedal to the floor
Now i ain't tryin' to see no highway chase with Jake
Plus i got a few dollars i can fight the case
So i...pull over to the side of the road
I heard "Son do you know why i'm stoppin' you for?"
Cause i'm young and i'm black and my hats real low
Do i look like a mind reader sir, i don't know
Am i under arrest or should i guess some mo'?
"Well you was doin fifty-five in a fifty-fo' "
"Liscense and registration and step out of the car"
"Are you carryin' a weapon on you i know a lot of you are"
I ain't steppin out of shit all my papers legit
"Well, do you mind if i look round the car a little bit?"
Well my glove compartment is locked so is the trunk in the back
And i know my rights so you gon' need a warrant for that
"Aren't you sharp as a tack, you some type of lawyer or something'?"
"Or somebody important or somethin'?"
Tah i ain't pass the bar but i know a little bit
Enough that you won't illegally search my shit
"We'll see how smart you are when the K-9 come"
I got 99 problems but a bitch ain't one
Hit me_


----------



## Chintsuzai (Jul 31, 2005)

Remedy - Seether


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 31, 2005)

Listening to Leftover Crack by the band of the same name. :


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 31, 2005)

Currently spinning.

*Dntel* - Life is Full of Possibilities

This is awesome, I love this and thanks to moe.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 31, 2005)

Spinning Three Chears For Sweet Revenge by My Chemical Romance.


----------



## mow (Jul 31, 2005)

*Iron & Wine Feat. Calexico - In The Reins EP *

Set to be released on *SEPTEMBER 20th*. haha, huzzah pircay! Though I'll end up buying it in any case XD

In any case, Sam Beam is moving from his simple acuostic and lo-fi recordsings and incorpirating more instruments and a more powerful sound. Terrific as always

*5/5*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 31, 2005)

The Downward Spiral by Nine Inch Nails. Awesome music. Love NIN.

610/5


----------



## Julian (Aug 1, 2005)

Bloodbath - Nightmares Made Flesh


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 1, 2005)

Frances The Mute - The Mars Volta. Awesome album.


----------



## Chintsuzai (Aug 1, 2005)

Santa Monica - Theory of a Deadman


----------



## cloin (Aug 1, 2005)

*Meshuggah - I*

I listen to this song/EP constantly.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 1, 2005)

Bloodbath - Ressurection Through Carnage

the greatest tribute to early Swedish Deathmeatl ever 


Mikaels voice is truly evil.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 1, 2005)

Earn Enough for Us-XTC


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 1, 2005)

De-Loused In The Comatorium - The Mars Volta.


----------



## S14girl (Aug 1, 2005)

Digital Planet - Call me tonight

Super Eurobeat 155


----------



## mow (Aug 1, 2005)

*The Essential Johnny Cash 1955-1983*

The greatest compilation in music history. Covers Cash's career and transformation excellently prior to meeting Rick Rubin.

5/5


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 1, 2005)

Lovage - Music To Make Love To Your Old Lady By.


----------



## The Mist (Aug 1, 2005)

Metallica - And justice for all


----------



## Chintsuzai (Aug 1, 2005)

Frou Frou - Must be Dreaming


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 2, 2005)

New Day Rising-Husker Du

Me love this album.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 2, 2005)

Opeth - Blackwater Park


Opeth is my new love.... <3


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 2, 2005)

System of a Down - Toxicity

Welcome back my beloved SoaD^^


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 2, 2005)

Steve Earle and the Dukes - Shut Up and Die Like an Aviator

\m/
Rock on Steve


----------



## EndlessRain (Aug 2, 2005)

The Mars Volta - Miranda That Ghost Just Isn't Holy Anymore: Vade Mecum


----------



## poona (Aug 2, 2005)

Children of Bodom - Trashed, Lost and Strungout. Just bought it, Alexi Laiho, great guitarist/composer. The CD even includes some video footage of how their instruments got stolen, they got evicted and they had to get desperate cash from thier record company to get a new crib and new instruments...and how they fucked around lol. There are only 4 songs on this one coz its the EP, the new album In Your Face will be released soon I hope (Dont know the date).


----------



## Wierd Divide (Aug 2, 2005)

Norah Jones - Come Away With Me

I need her soothing voice to give me some tlc after a shit day at work. ^^


----------



## Lien (Aug 2, 2005)

Faithless - Insomnia


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 2, 2005)

Antigone by Heaven Shall Burn. Great band.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 2, 2005)

Deltron 3030

A WICKED purchase I might add


----------



## cloin (Aug 2, 2005)

*Scarve - Irradiant*

The French are starting to sound really damn good.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 2, 2005)

Andrew Bird - Andrew Bird And the mysterious Production of Eggs.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 2, 2005)

Aeon by Zyklon. Fucking rad.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 4, 2005)

A Static Lullaby!
i just got it, and
its friggin awesome! \m/


----------



## skunkworks (Aug 4, 2005)

Dangerdoom and Edan's Beauty and Beat. Damn I love hip-hop.


----------



## mow (Aug 4, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Deltron 3030
> 
> A WICKED purchase I might add



Isnt it? Del is brilliant.

I have all his records AND I have the Dr. Octagon, which is better than Del 3030 

*Frou Frou - Detials*

Sweet sweet electro pop

4.5/5


----------



## cloin (Aug 4, 2005)

*Dysrhythmia - Pretest*

Jazz fusion at its best.


----------



## mow (Aug 4, 2005)

*Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue* (on cassette)

First jazz recording I ever bought when I was 12. It's just magnificent. It perfectly captured the combined efforts of some of jazz greatest minds, all in the prime and at their best. Probabily the first ever jazz record to include modal playing, and the highlight of improv. as it should be.

You think the pieces were composed? WRONG! It was all *improvised*. That goes to show how divine and talented the quintet was. One of the finest jazz quintets to ever march this world. The combo of the geniuses Davs and Coltrane and their "point/counterpoint" style of playing was enchanting, even though  that their styles were so drastically different in terms of compostion, horn section layout etc.

The pieces are superbly arranged, and even though techinacally hard, in essence, they were so easily melodic and memorable that you can hum them. even though its 55 minutes in length, a unique aspect of it is how easily the music flows from one piece to another in no time; However, I find that listening to this album, each tune seems to go by in no time; a quality Davis' style/writing was later known for. It just floats in the air, so effortlessly.

Masterpiece arecords such as this record tend to be extremely inspiring, but tend to lack accessability to the unkeen ear. However, Miles managed to create a record that was both groundbreaking in sound and concept, and extremely enjoyable to both hardcore jazz fanatics, new jazz fans and those who dont even know what jazz is.

Makes me so happy and always manages to spark a grin on my face. I just love it. One of the best albums of all time. and a must have for any music fan.

*5/5*


----------



## Meijin (Aug 4, 2005)

Larry Harlow - Electric Harlow

All I can say is...

*WONDERFUL MASTERPIECE*


----------



## Chintsuzai (Aug 4, 2005)

The Screen Behind the Mirror - Engima


----------



## mow (Aug 4, 2005)

*The Smiths - The Queen Is Dead*

the best record by the remarkably influncetail brit-band. some aspects that made The Smiths such a great band were their trademark wonderful pop music courtesy of Johnn Marr, the AMAZING vocals & glomy (yet suprisngly humourous) by the one and only Morrissey. The Smiths were one of the fathers of indie.

Record highlights:

The Queen Is Dead
I know it's over
Vicar In A Tutu.
There Is A Light That Never Goes Out
Some Girls Are Bigger Than Others

*4.9/5*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 4, 2005)

Heaven Shall Burn - Antigone. \m/


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 4, 2005)

After two years of fruitless searching I have finally found the Holy Grail of Country/folk.

Highwaymen - The Road Goes on Forever.

Johnny Cash, Kris Kristrofferson, Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson

The album starts with an amazing version of The Devils Right Hand, and from there proves why each of these gentlemen helped create Nashville as a concept.

Hail to the Kings.

By the way. Nashville is mostly dead to me.

As far as albums go, this one is nearly a perfect piece from beginning to end.


----------



## mow (Aug 4, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> After two years of fruitless searching I have finally found the Holy Grail of Country/folk.
> 
> Highwaymen - The Road Goes on Forever.
> 
> Johnny Cash, Kris Kristrofferson, Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson



Holy fuck.

I will give you my first born in return to owning that record.


----------



## skunkworks (Aug 4, 2005)

moe just creamed his pants, yo. hehe.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 4, 2005)

moe, I promise it to you tonight.

Next up in the fruitless search for lost artifacts.

The Travelling Willbury's


----------



## mow (Aug 4, 2005)

skunkworks said:
			
		

> moe just creamed his pants, yo. hehe.



I DID NOT!

>_> <_<



			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> moe, I promise it to you tonight.



I promise you Dr. Ock and the new Sigur Ros, hopefully tonight.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 4, 2005)

w00t

ANyhoo, YSE is being a bitch, so this could take a bit

But yeah, it's coming

I also threw in a live Steve Earle just for you moe


----------



## Noex (Aug 4, 2005)

*Trance 2005 Vol.3* a collection of trance music
*Trancemaster 4005* a collection of trance music
*Trance beast 6 * a collection of trance music
*Final Fantasy X: Original soundtrack* FF music


----------



## mow (Aug 5, 2005)

*Oi Va Vai - Laughter through Tears.*

I'm _really _enjoying this record.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 5, 2005)

Dangerdoom

Greatest hip-hopper currently.

LOVE Doom.


----------



## skunkworks (Aug 5, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Dangerdoom
> 
> Greatest hip-hopper currently.
> 
> LOVE Doom.



Dangerdoom is wonderous. I love Bada Bing, so funky.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 5, 2005)

Fuck The World Trade by Leftover Crack. Brilliant, fucking brilliant.


----------



## Seiken Enhasa (Aug 5, 2005)

Currently switching between:

Opeth - "Blackwater Park"
Opeth - "Damnation"
Dredg - "Catch Without Arms"
Judas Priest - "Painkiller"

All of which I bought recently, and all of which are very good.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 5, 2005)

Opeth, yeeeah\m/

Still listening to Fuck The World Trade by Leftover Crack. \mm/ Too much metal for one M.


----------



## Meijin (Aug 5, 2005)

*The Flaming Lips - Soft Bulletin*

I love the Flaming Lips.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 5, 2005)

Spinning Nightmare Made Flesh by Bloodbath.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 5, 2005)

Highwaymen again

Oh yeah. Fuck yeah


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 5, 2005)

Avail Live in 1997(Live at the bottom of sanfran)-Avail.

They rock


----------



## furious styles (Aug 5, 2005)

bishop lamont - do it


----------



## mow (Aug 5, 2005)

*Neil Young - After the Gold Rush*

Neil is the man. Such an eclectic  musical carrer. spent 40 years making music. He did it all and he did it well. From hippie anthems to downbeat rock, from the most magnificent folk ballads to euphorian rock stadium tunes.  Pick up a compliation and you will be befuddled by the transation from one song to the next. The only way to appreciate Young is listening to his catalouge, album-by-album.

5/5


----------



## pnoypridz (Aug 5, 2005)

mf doom - take me to your leader


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 5, 2005)

Into The Abyss - Hypocrisy. \m/


Ahh! Great music.


----------



## mow (Aug 6, 2005)

*Death Cab For Cutie - Plans*

It's their new record, and it's really good.


----------



## louuster (Aug 6, 2005)

*Jimi Hendrix Experience - Electric Ladyland*
Voodoo child and All along the watchtower are classics


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 6, 2005)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> Into The Abyss - Hypocrisy. \m/
> 
> 
> Ahh! Great music.



Damn rights.

Hypocrisy - Self-titled

Amazing melodic blackened death metal.


----------



## skunkworks (Aug 7, 2005)

Zion I - Revolution

Mmm, conscious hip-hop.


----------



## Meijin (Aug 7, 2005)

*DeFacto - Légende Du Scorpion À Quatre Queues*

and

*DeFacto - How Do You Dub? You Fight For Dub, You Plug Dub In*

Tasty Drum & Bass Funk.


----------



## Ephemeral (Aug 7, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - From Under The Cork Tree


----------



## Voynich (Aug 7, 2005)

Dan Swano - Moontower

I'm completly hooked... <33333333333333333333


----------



## mow (Aug 7, 2005)

*John Coltrane - My Fav. Things*

This...this is too beautiful. I'm literary dancing around the house and singing the song.
* 
5/5*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 8, 2005)

Nightmares Made Flesh by Bloodbath. \m/


----------



## Meijin (Aug 8, 2005)

*Rush - Spirit Of The Radio ; Greatest Hits*

  

GEDDY LEE! OF SALESMAN!


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 8, 2005)

Leftover Crack - Mediocre Generica

Fucking metal no matter how punk they may be.

\mm/


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 8, 2005)

Fuck World Trade by Leftover Crack. Yeah, what Cata said.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 8, 2005)

Leftover Crack - Fuck World Trade

Yeah.

Amazing.

Simply amazing.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 8, 2005)

Waiting for some more Leftover Crack. 


The Haunted - rEVOLVEr


----------



## mow (Aug 10, 2005)

*Nick Drake - Pink Moon*

just brilliant.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Aug 10, 2005)

Devin Townsend - Physicist


----------



## louuster (Aug 10, 2005)

Strapping Young Lad - Alien

Bought that album recently, its simply amazing


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 10, 2005)

Alien! \m/


Spinning "The Ultra-Violance" by Death Angel.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2005)

The Ultra-violence. That is one brilliant album. Neato fact, the drummer was twelve or thirteen when they recorded that and none of them (all family by the way) were older than sixteen.

Yeah, that's right, that ten minute insane instrumental guitar solos song...yeah, played by guys a year or two older than you Erk.

Spinning: Devin Townsend - Terria. A simply brilliantly beautiful album, with Devins own twist. At times startlingly cacaphonic, and then surreal, it is a true masterpiece and has been called the 'Pink Floyd Album for an angrier generation.'


----------



## Sid (Aug 11, 2005)

Death Cab For Cutie - Plans


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 11, 2005)

Cata, I read that at BNR. That's rad. And on a side note, after watching a local  blues band that my Dad's friend is in (playing drums) He said that he would let me come over and jam with them. w00t!

I'm listening to Anthems To The Welkin At Dusk by Emperor\m/


----------



## Meijin (Aug 11, 2005)

*Bob Dylan - Under The Red Sky*

Loveeeeeeeeeeeee it.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 11, 2005)

The Ultra-Violence by Death Angel.


----------



## mow (Aug 11, 2005)

*Set Fire to Flames - Telegraphs in Negative/Mouths Trapped in Static *

take 13 musicians, lock them in an abandoned barn in the middle of no where. Prevent them fromsleeping for 2 weeks and keep them as intoxicated/high as could be . Create music that is 20% planned, 80% imporvisoed. Add the eerie effects and sounds of the barn and add ambient sounds. The result is one of the most ingenius post rock records ever made.

Fav track: When Sorrow shots Her Darts

*4.75/5*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 11, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> *Set Fire to Flames - Telegraphs in Negative/Mouths Trapped in Static *


I don't have this.  

Pimp me, moe.


----------



## mow (Aug 11, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I don't have this.
> 
> Pimp me, moe.



You got it 


*The Unicorns - Who will Cut Your Hair when You Are Gone?*

The best record to put if your are sickeningly happy. Really joyful lo-fi pop with some psychadalleic herenad there. Really nice music, but lacks a certain element.

*3.5/5*


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2005)

The Dessert Session - 9/10

Have the core of the Queens of the Stoneage take a trip out to the dessert, get really high and bring along some of the industries more unusual people (PJ Harvey, Dean Ween..and others) and have them cut loose and just record and jam.

Infact, two QotSA songs came from the Dessert Sessions.

A truly brilliant and cool series of recordings.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 11, 2005)

Listening to Aeon by Zkylon. Ummm....hell fucking yeah. \m/


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Aug 11, 2005)

Black 47, its an irish band


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 11, 2005)

Listening to The Art of Dying by Death Angel.


----------



## Meijin (Aug 12, 2005)

*Ennio Morricone - A Fistfull of Dollars*


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 12, 2005)

Mithras - Forever Advancing Legions...

Brutal Death Metal interspersed with melancholic and haunting ambient tracks. Reminiscent of Morbid ANgel at their finest, but with a more esoteric (yeah no joke) lyrical theme structure than the legendary MA.

HIGHLY recommended to fans of Death, Morbid Angel, Nile, etc...


----------



## 8018 (Aug 12, 2005)

A7X

city of Evil

haven't listen to this
CD for a while >=]


----------



## cube66 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm 48 seconds away from finishing the 1 hour 19 minute 59 second long mix: Trance Volume 7 by Mulgrew, an Irish techno DJ who takes strings of amazing trance/rave/techno songs and perfectly blends them together into amazing hour-long audio experiences.


----------



## louuster (Aug 12, 2005)

Emperor - Anthems to the Welkin at Dusk 
Sent by Cata as a part of my black metal initiation


----------



## Seiken Enhasa (Aug 12, 2005)

Eikenskaden - _The Last Dance_

Great Black Metal from France. Extremely raw guitar tone and vocals that sound like they were recorded through a telephone, with crystal clear classical piano melodies strewn throughout. Yum.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 12, 2005)

*Jello Biafra with the Melvins - Never Breath What You Can't See*

Wonderful. Yet only on the first track. Love the guitar sludge of Buzz Osbourne. He's the man who really gets the job done right down into my ear.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 12, 2005)

Dark Tranquillity - Damage Done

a trip down the Gothenburg lane.

The GOOD Gothenburg.


----------



## louuster (Aug 12, 2005)

^That album is VERY good!
Immortal - Sons of Northern Darkness


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 12, 2005)

DEMONOID - Riders of the Apocalypse. \m/


----------



## louuster (Aug 12, 2005)

Next one, Solefald - In Harmonia Universali


----------



## AstralSky (Aug 12, 2005)

Ferry Corsten Presents: Passport To The Netherlands

This is Ferry's best mix since Mixed Live: Spundae.  Hell YEa!


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 12, 2005)

*Sons Of Northern Darkness by Immortal*


----------



## Meijin (Aug 12, 2005)

*Death Cab For Cutie - John Byrd [EP]*

LOVE.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 12, 2005)

Bare Naked Ladies - Maybe You Should Drive

A brilliant second effort.

Moody, thoughtful and complex. Yet still wrapped in a simple pop cover.


----------



## louuster (Aug 12, 2005)

Sigh - Imaginary Sonicscape


----------



## Meijin (Aug 13, 2005)

*Hangedup - Clatter For Control*


----------



## Sazanami (Aug 13, 2005)

*Kagrra - San.*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Aug 13, 2005)

*The Mouse and the Mask by DangerDoom. *


----------



## Sid (Aug 14, 2005)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> *The Mouse and the Mask by DangerDoom. *



^ album is amazing


----------



## spinstate (Aug 14, 2005)

*Ayumi Hamasaki - Duty* -- good Jpop


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2005)

Tool - Lateralus

Yeah.

brilliant.

I have never been sure if Tool has a genre, or if they deserve a group unto themselves like Primus.


----------



## Meijin (Aug 14, 2005)

*Can - Tago Mago*

So so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so good.


----------



## mow (Aug 14, 2005)

The Books - Though For Food

Fantastic. Think Mogwai, but instead of guitars, abstarct noises and audio samples. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 15, 2005)

*copies louuster*

Sigh - Imaginary Sonicscape

yup...


----------



## Twizted (Aug 15, 2005)

*Metallica* - And Justice for All


----------



## Seiken Enhasa (Aug 15, 2005)

Wintersun - _Wintersun_

Pretty damn good. Didn't like it that much the first time I listened to it a few months ago, but it's growing on me now.


----------



## cloin (Aug 15, 2005)

*Textures - Polars*

This is a great, great album.  Meshuggah has sure inspired a lot of wonderful bands.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 15, 2005)

Solefald - In Harmonia Universali, Neonism and The Linear Scaffold

Like an overload of groundbreaking avant-garde black metal.


----------



## louuster (Aug 15, 2005)

Finntroll - Jaktens Tid


----------



## mow (Aug 24, 2005)

*Bjork - Vespertine *

Fantastic. So intamite, hidden and secluded. Bjork music is ever so delicate in this record, and it gives me goosebumps listening to her.


----------



## Meijin (Aug 24, 2005)

*Yes - Fragile*

I'm just loving it like a woman now.


----------



## cloin (Aug 24, 2005)

Zeh said:
			
		

> *Yes - Fragile*
> 
> I'm just loving it like a woman now.



I about punched someone recently for naming Yes as one of their guilty pleasures.  Yes, I'll repeat that, *a guilty pleasure*.  Obviously she was clueless, so I left her with her skull in tact.

*Meshuggah - Catch 33*
This is the fourth time I've listened to this song/album straight through today.


----------



## Meijin (Aug 24, 2005)

WHAT? CRAZY PEOPLE! But then again, the guitarist from Rush calls De-Loused a guilty pleasure ing


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Sep 7, 2005)

**BUMP**

i am currently spinning *Gackt* and *Nitin Sawhney-Prophessy*


----------



## mow (Sep 7, 2005)

*Chinatown - Be Good Tanyas *

3 Canadians ladies bringing back the essence of american roots and blues. Sweet and simple.

*4/5*


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 7, 2005)

Arcturus - Sideshow Symphonies

Utterly insane brilliance.

I cannot rant about this album more.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Sep 11, 2005)

with all this talking about sigur ros i couldn't resist without listening to their albums again.

*Sigur Ros - ()*, actually there is one song i love the most "*Njósnavélin *" 

and

*Four Tet - rounds*


----------



## mow (Sep 11, 2005)

*Kraftwreck - AutoBahn
*
Yesssss, patient zero for electronica. The very foundation of synth. How can you not love these lads?

\m/


----------



## theskyisfallin (Sep 11, 2005)

In my CD player right now is _The Ideal Crash_ - dEUS and albums on my PC I have been listening to are; _Rounds_ - Four Tet and _Clor_ - Clor.

I ordered _Flare_ - Port Royal and _Eye in the Sky_ - The Alan Parsons Project earlier so when they arrive I will be giving them some good listening to.


----------



## louuster (Sep 11, 2005)

Iron Maiden - Death on the Road
A new double live album


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 11, 2005)

*Social Distortion - Somewhere Between Heaven And Hell*

^ Loffleh!


----------



## mow (Sep 12, 2005)

*Boards Of Canada - Capmfire Geadphase*

electrico ambient bliss


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 12, 2005)

*Wipers - Youth Of America*

^ Hardcore and Trance combined.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 12, 2005)

STILL spinning Arcturus - Sideshow Symphonies.

It is that good.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Sep 17, 2005)

*Mariza - Fado Curvo*

amazing voice


----------



## nwoppertje (Sep 17, 2005)

Headstrong feat. Tiff Lacey - Close your eyes (Matt Darey rmx)
Sum trance


----------



## theskyisfallin (Sep 17, 2005)

I received my Port Royal album and it's really damn good.

Have also been listening to the new Reuben album.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 17, 2005)

Lesiem - Illuminate

More pink floyd influence in this alsbum with a stronger element of the Gregorian chants


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 17, 2005)

*Gorrilaz - Demon Days*

I am a huge Gorillaz fan, I listen to this album usually on Saturdays.  I don't know why.


----------



## mow (Sep 17, 2005)

*Sun Kil Moon - Ghosts Of The Great Highway*

What a splendid record, Mark manages to create such a drastic different record from his previous bands. Warm yet shrouded in sorrow. A perfect track for a rainy evening. and it also contains my most fav song of all time *Duk Koo Kim*


----------



## kapsi (Sep 17, 2005)

David Bowie - Heathen
i just can't stop


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 17, 2005)

Nile - In Their Darkened Shrines

One of the most epic and brutal ambient infused folk death metal. Ever. Seriously, Karls song-writing had turned amazingly epic, and if you doubt me, find Unas the Slayer of Gods and prepare to have your cock rocked off.


----------



## louuster (Sep 18, 2005)

Arcturus - Sideshow Symphonies 
It really IS that good


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 19, 2005)

Sigh - Gallows Gallery

Alright

2005 is THE FUCKING YEAR FOR METAL!!

Arcturus release an epic, SYL release an album of nuclear proportions, Meshuggah, Opeth, Ulver, Nile, Porcupine Tree, Sentenced, Clutch
and now this...Masterpiece.

There is NO other word for what Gallows Gallery is

Sigh have reached what may be considered the pinnacle of Post-Black metal.

Un.
Fucking.
Believable.

^ Nuff said.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Sep 19, 2005)

Bought the new Blackalicious album today, 'tis pretty good.


----------



## Atreyu (Sep 19, 2005)

Atreyu - Bleeding Mascara


----------



## mow (Sep 19, 2005)

*Elysian Fields - Dreams That Breathe Your Name*

Oh god, she has the sexist voice in the world.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 21, 2005)

*Spearhead - Everyone derserves Music*

An amazing album, amazing album cover, and another reason why Spearhead rocks raps.


----------



## Atreyu (Sep 22, 2005)

*BloodHound Gang - Bad Touch*


----------



## mow (Sep 22, 2005)

Cant Go wrong with Spearhead 

*Royksopp - Melody A.M.*

Sweet, sweet lounge. I love this record. _In Space_ is one of my most fav tracks of all time


----------



## mow (Oct 13, 2005)

*Deathprod - Morals And Dogma*

There is a very good reason why Helge Sten is refered to as _The Ambience Audio Virus_. Merging everything from homemade electronics, old tape echo machines, ring modulators, filters, theremins to sound of pc fans rotating, he creates some of the darkest ambience around. Such a shame he decided to stop the project. But I got his boxset with all 4 records he released, and trust me, headphones were created just to hear this man's work.


----------



## Jink (Oct 13, 2005)

_Danger Doom - The Mouse and the Mask_

no matter how hard i try I can't put this album down

_Yesterdays New Quintet - Angels Without Edges_

love the work by this madman, great cd that moe introduced me to, every second is a joy


----------



## mow (Oct 13, 2005)

*TV On the Radio - New Health Rock EP*

Oh god, these guys are so freaking good. Indie alt rock at it's finest. Im so hyped about their upcoming record


----------



## botoman (Oct 13, 2005)

Spinning a few CDs in my car (and iPod):

*Damian Jr. Gong Marley: Welcome to Jamrock
Baghdad Cafe: The Trenchtown
Go Jimmy Go: The Girl with the Fishbowl Eyes*


----------



## mow (Oct 13, 2005)

botoman said:
			
		

> Baghdad Cafe: The Trenchtown



What are they like? Ive been hearing lots about them.


----------



## botoman (Oct 13, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> What are they like? Ive been hearing lots about them.



They're pretty good. I first heard them on my Uni's radio station when one of the reggae heads from Japan was visiting Hawaii. They've got some pretty irie rhythm IMO, and the female lead singer (don't know her name though) has got a great voice. 

Most of the tracks on this album are sort of poppish, though, but otherwise I reccommend it.

*I should clarify when I say poppish. I mostly mean that they're style can be upbeat and lively, but it also switches to a slower, chill rhythm.


----------



## mow (Oct 13, 2005)

botoman said:
			
		

> They're pretty good. I first heard them on my Uni's radio station when one of the reggae heads from Japan was visiting Hawaii. They've got some pretty irie rhythm IMO, and the female lead singer (don't know her name though) has got a great voice.
> 
> Most of the tracks on this album are sort of poppish, though, but otherwise I reccommend it.
> 
> *I should clarify when I say poppish. I mostly mean that they're style can be upbeat and lively, but it also switches to a slower, chill rhythm.



That seems right up my alleay actually. Mind sending a song or two? My email is moedee@gmail.com. I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## DyersEve (Oct 14, 2005)

Meshuggah- Destroy. Erase. Improve.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 14, 2005)

Solefald - Ref for Fire: AN Icelandic Odyssey Part 1

O.O

There are no words to describe how unexpected this masterpiece is. Don't misunderstand me, Solefald have never failed IMO, but this time, they take a more unusual stance by using more traditional elements of metal, such as thicker death and black moments, and mixing it with the eclecticism they are renowned for. The end result may redefine Viking Metal.

It is though, uniquely Solefald, from the sulbime Sax intro, to the spoken word outro. I EAGERLY await the follow up, Black for Death.


----------



## DyersEve (Oct 14, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Solefald - Ref for Fire: AN Icelandic Odyssey Part 1
> 
> O.O
> 
> ...



I was looking for this album tonight, and planned on buying it but the bastards didn't have it in stock! :sad


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 14, 2005)

It's fucking brilliant.

Solefald have taken the idea of Viking Metal and done what they always do, re-defined how you view it.

Just amazing.


----------



## botoman (Oct 14, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> That seems right up my alleay actually. Mind sending a song or two? My email is moedee@gmail.com. I'd really appreciate it.



Sure, no prob. Have it sent to you soon man.


----------



## mow (Oct 16, 2005)

Cheers mate!

*Sun Ra - The Futuritic Sounds Of Sun Ra*

Bloddy brilliant. I got 3 Sun ra records for 10 bucks only, talk about a rip off.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 16, 2005)

*Radiohead - Ok Computer*


----------



## louuster (Oct 16, 2005)

Solefald - Red for Fire- An Icelandic Odyssey Part1
Dunno what else to add to what Cata said in the previous page.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 17, 2005)

_The Mouse & The Mask_ is being spun by me right now. It's pretty good.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 17, 2005)

Type O Negative - Life is Killing Me

Just a killer album. Type O never seem to lose the touch.


----------



## Jagermonster (Oct 17, 2005)

War Party- Gwar

One of the best Gwar albums ever.


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 17, 2005)

Imperanon - Stained
Some decent new Melodic death to supplant the dying COB.  This is their debut release on Nuclear Blast.


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 17, 2005)

moya - godspeed you black emperor


----------



## moer (Oct 17, 2005)

system of a down-steal this album, toxicity, old but still classics


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 17, 2005)

*Devin Townsend - Terria*

Just a fabulous album that any prog fan should have....hell, any metal fan, or prog rock, or...

Fuck it, everybody should have thid goddamn album.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 17, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Type O Negative - Life is Killing Me
> 
> Just a killer album. Type O never seem to lose the touch.




I watched a version of "Nosferatu" with Type O doing the soundtrack yesterday. It was pretty gnarly.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 18, 2005)

I bet.

You know, I was just thinking, Arcturus, Sigh, Solefald, Ulver and Opeth would make the PERFECT soundtrack to an adaptation of Alice in Wonderland.

Currently spinning Red for Fire.

Again.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 20, 2005)

The current albums on my deck:

*Live* (_Throwing Copper_)
*Wellness Music* (_Sleep_)
*Mazzy Star* (_She Hangs Brightly_)
*Tori Amos (Atlantic version)* (_Tales of a Librarian_)
*The Smashing Pumpkins* (_MACHINA/The Machines of G.O.D._)
*Marvel vs. Capcom OST* (_Capcom_)
*Sweet Size* (_Really Want To Know_)
*Carlos Vives* (_Clasicos de la Provincia_)
*Rush* (_Vapor Trails_)
*Daniel Santos* (_Disco de Oro/Mis 15 Favoritas_)
*Grupo Niche* (_Exitos de Oro_)
*Mind, Body & Spirit* (_Blissful Repose_)
*Billy Corgan* (_TheFutureEmbrace_)
*The Smashing Pumpkins* (_Lull/Rhinoceros EP_)
*Tori Amos (Epic version)* (_Scarlet's Walk_)
*The Smashing Pumpkins* (_Siamese Dream_)


----------



## Jagermonster (Oct 22, 2005)

Covenant- Morbid Angel

At this point I have to say that Morbid Angel, are in fact, death metal legends.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 23, 2005)

Shpongle - Nothing Lasts...But Nothing is Lost

Such a beautifuly perfect end to a discography. Such a sureal and powerful album.


----------



## spinstate (Oct 23, 2005)

Mos Def/Talib Kweli - BlackStar 
Who knew rap could be so good :3


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 23, 2005)

_Nightmares Made Flesh_, such good listenable Death Metal.


----------



## Cyberwaste (Oct 24, 2005)

Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral.

Great disc.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 24, 2005)

Goran Kajfes - Head Spin

First track so far, very smooth and well crafted.


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 24, 2005)

311. Chill.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 25, 2005)

Black Seeds of Vengeance by NILE. \m/\m/ Fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 25, 2005)

Bob Dylans greatest hits cd 1


----------



## mow (Oct 25, 2005)

Tortoise - It's All Around You

I cant get it out of my cd player. Perfectly mellow. Superb effort by Tortoise.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 25, 2005)

Ween - Chocolate and Cheese

Ween are teh awesomeness. Seriously.


----------



## ShuiMei (Oct 27, 2005)

BONNIE PINK's 'Let Go' album along with Takenaka Eri's mini album came in the mail the other day, so I've been listening to those...

but I can't stop listening to ELLEGARDEN on my iPod


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 27, 2005)

*K'naan - The Dusty Foot Philosopher*

It's likely this will be the case for a while.


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2005)

*K'naan - The Dusty Foot Philosopher*

This has been playing on repeat since 4:40 pm last night. It's now 5:10 pm and I have no intention in removing this cd from my stereo or cd player.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 27, 2005)

*claps hands and says* YES!


----------



## cloin (Oct 27, 2005)

*Dead Can Dance - Within the Realm of a Dying Sun*

Dead Can Dance is fucking amazing.


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 27, 2005)

Ne-Yo - So Sick

dont judge me


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 27, 2005)

Been listening to Between the Buried and Me's Alaska alot recently, I love the first vocal bit at the start of Selkies.


----------



## louuster (Oct 28, 2005)

Maiden - Live after Death
Holy shit!!!! That setlist is incredible \m/. That show must have been fuckin insane \m/


----------



## Riff (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm am currently spinning The Rasmus-Hide from the Sun, HIM-Dark Light, and there is only one song that I'm listening to at the moment from each of these bands, but I don't know what the songs are called, but the bands are - Early Man (they're big influences are Sabbath and just Ozzy), the lead singer sounds a bit like Ozzy too, which is cool. And the other band is Sportsfreunde Stiller, from Germany. I have no idea what they say in the song, but I love it anyways!


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 28, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Ween - Chocolate and Cheese
> 
> Ween are teh awesomeness. Seriously.



Push th' little daises brother.

Taughtme 
and
Fionna Apple


----------



## mow (Oct 28, 2005)

*Funkadelic - Maggot Brain*

A meausre ofa true person funkyness is what they do when they wish to stop listening to the P-funk. You must not simply turn it off; no no. A true funkster _fades_ out funkadelic.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 28, 2005)

*K'naan - The Dusty Foot Philosopher*

Anyone see THAT coming?


----------



## Sex (Oct 28, 2005)

*Devin Townsend - Terria*



			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> *Devin Townsend - Terria*
> 
> Just a fabulous album that any prog fan should have....hell, any metal fan, or prog rock, or...
> 
> Fuck it, everybody should have thid goddamn album.



Took this advice... and I must say this is fucking awesome.


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 28, 2005)

*My Chemical Romance - Helena*


----------



## xmelissax (Oct 28, 2005)

im currently listening to THRICE...i have a play list of their new songs and songs from their other 4 albums


----------



## xmelissax (Oct 28, 2005)

does anyone listen to silverstein??


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 28, 2005)

Sukito said:
			
		

> *Devin Townsend - Terria*
> 
> 
> 
> Took this advice... and I must say this is fucking awesome.



It is most awesomeness is it not?

If you like that, get your hands on the other albums, especially Ocean Machines and Accelerated Evolution


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 28, 2005)

*Jodie Fosters Army - We Know You Suck: Beach Bongout*


----------



## Sex (Oct 28, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> It is most awesomeness is it not?
> 
> If you like that, get your hands on the other albums, especially Ocean Machines and Accelerated Evolution



Already got 'em. =]

Now spinning: *Ayreon - The Human Equation*

For the 9371928619846th time. =P

This album is just unbelievable, it's even themed, what more could I say. >_O


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 28, 2005)

*Greg Sage & The Wipers - Youth of America *

So Awesome!


----------



## Fayt (Oct 28, 2005)

Lucky Boys Confusion - Atari


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 28, 2005)

Sukito said:
			
		

> Already got 'em. =]
> 
> Now spinning: *Ayreon - The Human Equation*
> 
> ...



A Classic rock/metal opera in the truest sense.

Now spinning: *Bedouin Soundclash - Root Fire*****

Very, very smooth and relaxing


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 28, 2005)

Now spinning The Dusty Foot Philosopher by K'naan, fucking hella awesome.


----------



## Ephemeral (Oct 28, 2005)

Michael Buble - Feeling Good


----------



## Nakor (Oct 29, 2005)

blackalicious - blazing arrow


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## Cyberwaste (Oct 29, 2005)

xmelissax said:
			
		

> does anyone listen to silverstein??


Silverstein++

*Now Spinnin'*Dragonforce(Various CDs).


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 29, 2005)

Listening too *The Meatmen - The Meatmen: Every Song We Played* And I'm listening to the song *Crippled Kids Suck*, Oh yeah!


----------



## DevilB0i (Oct 29, 2005)

Twista ft. Mariah Carey - So Lonely


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 29, 2005)

^ Sucky, also, this isn't what song, its what album.

*20 Years of Dischord - Various Artists*


----------



## DevilB0i (Oct 29, 2005)

^^^ lol this blow job guy!! still want to start a flame war again LOL. One thing you need to do is open your mouth.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 29, 2005)

^ Just read the first post.

*Minor Threat - No Album(I Recorded It)* I'm listening to the song *Straight Edge(Live!)*


----------



## 8018 (Oct 30, 2005)

i'm spinning...

Wheel of Fortune, by
T.M.Revolution...
i can't get enough of this
guy!!


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 30, 2005)

Random play just brought on Shadows on the Sun - Brother Ali, such a good CD.


----------



## mow (Nov 3, 2005)

Ravi Shankar - Portrait Of A Genius

Just brilliant, fantastically brilliant.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 3, 2005)

*Legacy of Brutality - Misfits*.

Spinning my new copy of LoB.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 3, 2005)

Babyshambles - Down in Albion


----------



## mow (Nov 3, 2005)

*Flying Saucer Attack - Further*

Just as the name implies, this record soars in the heavens. Far beyond anything I've heard. Post rock meets noise and space rock and it works so very well. Ambience is prevelant in many tracks, and the 2 vocalist'ssound fit the record's theme theme perfectly. Simple guitar work and some shoegazering involved add to the effects. Wonderful record.

The best way to describe it is:-

Bark Psychosis + Do Make Say Think + Polmo Polpo x My Bloody Valentine


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 3, 2005)

*Communic - Silence Surrounds*

The album begs for comparisons to Neverrmore, from the lush guitar solos, to the vocals which traverse many of the same regions as Nevermore. Yet there's a lot more of the progressive to their work, and Communic also tread into the Realmso of Porcupine Tree and Marillion. Although abstractly complex, the lyrics are brilliant and even sharp.

Check them out.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 3, 2005)

*20 Years of Dischord - Various Artists*. Good Compilation.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 3, 2005)

*Jedi Mind Tricks - Legacy of Blood*

Good shit.


----------



## Vibracobra (Nov 4, 2005)

*Don Caballero - American Don*

Indie Rock to the nth power. This is the last great album they made before they became Fake Don Cab (without virtuoso drummer Damon Che). Complex math-rock with a trapsman that hits the skins harder than Goliath. Remember kids, Don Cab is rock, not jazz.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 4, 2005)

A Concept From Fire by A Dozen Furies.


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2005)

Vibracobra said:
			
		

> *Don Caballero - American Don*
> 
> Indie Rock to the nth power. This is the last great album they made before they became Fake Don Cab (without virtuoso drummer Damon Che). Complex math-rock with a trapsman that hits the skins harder than Goliath. Remember kids, Don Cab is rock, not jazz.



Ace mate. _For Respect _was such a great freshmen effort, and _Don Caballero 2_ was so so wonderful.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 4, 2005)

Spinning Dead Heart In A Dead World, by Nevermore. Orgasmic, sums it up pretty well.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

Still spinning Buena Vista Social Club and loving every godamn second of it.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 5, 2005)

Spinning Thunder, Lightning, Strike by The Go! Team. And enjoying it


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

The Tail end of:

*Deep Puddle Dynamics - The Taste of Rain...Why Kneel*

Just.

Wow.

So eclectic, it gave me a very Daedelus feel for awhile.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 5, 2005)

*Ghost in the Shell:Innocence OST*
Holy God is this cd good! I can only describe this album as a transcendant experience. The first time I heard this album I had an awakening of sorts. I saw deep inside my soul. If there ever was proof there was a soul this is it. The amazing combination of the Chanting and Taiko drums. Every song of the album is mind melting.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

*Green Carnation - Light of Day, Day of Darkness*

I am about to be nfolded and taken to a new realm. This album.....

Too many words, not good enough to describe it.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 5, 2005)

Thunder, Lightning, Strike by The Go! Team still. AWesome


----------



## Vibracobra (Nov 5, 2005)

*Between the Buried & Me - Alaska*

What, after all, should one expect from a band who've chosen to call themselves "Between the Buried and Me"? The stock answers badly-named 'core bands give are either sad or hilarious, I can't decide which: "But it's from a Raymond Carver story/Todd Solondz movie/Neil Gaiman book!" As though the source of a bad name suddenly would make it a good one or something. Still, one oughtn't judge a book by its cover, though I'm always gonna contend that you're less likely to read a book if it has shit smeared on it, which is what a bad band name amounts to. 

But my roomate told me it was amazing. And the word on this album, Alaska, is that it's really, really good. So I bought it. Worst-case scenario, I'm out fourteen bucks. I'll live. 

Whoa whoa whoa dudes. You have got to me kidding me. This is magnificent stuff: proggy, power-metal-flecked metalcore with real melodies, shifting time-signatures, outright Opeth-bites and Michael Arnott twin-guitar jacks (you could also cite Thin Lizzy, but I dunno) that're as sweet as they are grin-inducing and just get better every time I hear them. Clever segues. Beautifully realized song development. The metalcore irritants are here too, though - the bothersome barking vocals that I think are part of the Victory records standard contract, and the inane lyrics - but I'm not trying to have it all; if I wanted good lyrics, I'd listen to bands whose lyrics were comprehensible to the naked ear. What I want from a good metal album is ? well, it's a long story, but it's pretty much exactly what I get from the huge, big-canvas, broad-palette, from-the-high-hills moon-shot that is Alaska, which'll be in my top three at the end of the year, easy, and whose closing number, "Laser Speed," is the neatest, most clever, gently funniest and best damn trick I've heard all year. All this, and they claim North Carolina? As the Messiah said when they offered him seconds on cornbread: "Hell, yes."


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 5, 2005)

Green Carnation - Light of Day, Day of Darkness

\m/


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

I've been hearing that alot, and am looking into checking the album out.

Currently spinning: *Ozric tentacles - Waterfall City*

JUst awesome jazz/psychedelia instrumental mad geniusness..ness..


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 5, 2005)

Green Carnation - Light of Day, Day of Darkness. Still. Epic album, truly epic.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 7, 2005)

"Bigger than the Devil"- SOD

I would kill to see SOD live atleast once before I die.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 7, 2005)

To Each a Zone by The Smalls. \m/


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

*Nile - In Their Darkness Shrines
*
My head is about to implode from this bliss. I've never heard in my entie life sharper or more powerful guitar and drum work.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 7, 2005)

Nile is awesome, eh moe.

Listening to The Smalls, by....The Smalls!


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

Seriously, this is fucking incredible. _Unas Slayer Of Gods_ is beyond description. Automatic 5/5 in my RYM.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 7, 2005)

Trojan Dub Massive: Chapter One

What an incredibly good compilation of reggae/dub artists. Anyone want it?


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

We wants it, we needs it!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 7, 2005)

*The Replacements - All For Nothing* Followed By *The Replacements - And Nothing For All*.

Very Indie Romance sound to it.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

skunkworks said:
			
		

> Trojan Dub Massive: Chapter One
> 
> What an incredibly good compilation of reggae/dub artists. Anyone want it?



You bets yer ass we wants.

Now listening to *Sleep - Dopesmoker*, over an hour, single track, psychedelic stoner/doom metal. -ing brilliant.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 8, 2005)

Has Been by William Shatner. \m/


----------



## Sex (Nov 8, 2005)

*Andromeda - II = I
*

Prog metal at it's finest, brilliant. \m/


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 8, 2005)

Deadwing by Porcupine Tree. \mm/


----------



## Nakor (Nov 8, 2005)

Verspertine by Bjork


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

*Orphaned Land - Mabool*

Beautiful and grim in turns, and always awesome.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 9, 2005)

Spinning ALIEN by Strapping Young Lad. \m/ *headbangs*


----------



## mow (Nov 9, 2005)

Since 3 am, the entire *A Silver Mount Zion* Discography; on repeat

I'm rediscovering them in an entirely new light.


----------



## DyersEve (Nov 9, 2005)

Emperor: Anthems to t3h Welkin at Dusk.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 10, 2005)

Damn frank zappa did something to my itunes i cant stop listening to his songs 
there all soo great
Joe's garage


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 10, 2005)

*Patrick Fry - From What I Have Heard *

Acoustic track from a local kid. Kinda cool at times, kinda painful at times


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 10, 2005)

In Absentia by Porcupine Tree. \m/


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 10, 2005)

*Metal Storm: Follow the Storm Compilation*

An assortment of metal tracks from Heavy to black, and everything you can think of, some great, some teeth achingly painful.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 11, 2005)

*Mos Def & Talib Kweli - Black Star*

one of the best rap albums i've ever heard


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 11, 2005)

Metallica's s/t a.k.a. The Black Album.


----------



## FifiLynn (Nov 11, 2005)

"They're only chasing safety" -Underoath


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 12, 2005)

Spinning my single tracks. Most of them from Cata.


----------



## Sex (Nov 12, 2005)

Spinning: *...And Oceans - Cypher*


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 14, 2005)

*Manic Street Preachers - know your ennemies*

great album.


----------



## Crazy Like a Fox (Nov 14, 2005)

Kanye West featuring Cam'ron and Consequence- Gone


----------



## theskyisfallin (Nov 14, 2005)

Bought _Music by Cavelight_ by Blockhead, fantastic stuff, really powerful.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2005)

Spinning: *Genesis - Foxtrot.*

What a fucking classic.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice & Easy - Lorenzo


----------



## Meijin (Nov 15, 2005)

The Mars Volta - Scabdates.

SO FUCKING AMAZING.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 15, 2005)

*Jem-finally woken
Frou Frou-details
Sade-best of
beats to songs im working on*


----------



## Sakura (Nov 15, 2005)

XO-Fall Out Boy. 

i love that songs rhythm and lyrics <333


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 15, 2005)

Nujabes - Modal Soul.

Just brilliant, simply awesome. <3


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 15, 2005)

Has Been by William Shatner. T3h Bill!!!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2005)

Both versions of *Nevermore - Enemies of Reality*

\mm/


----------



## C?k (Nov 16, 2005)

FORT MINOR! its a badass album  

song called Belive me


----------



## Nakor (Nov 16, 2005)

nujabes - modal soul

flippin awesome


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 16, 2005)

*Nujabes - Modal Soul*

Oh yeah, very smooth, awesome release.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 16, 2005)

Thunder, Lightning, Strike! by The Go! Team


----------



## Kaki (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't usually listen to the whole album, but am for eminem, Encore...


----------



## Vibracobra (Nov 17, 2005)

*The American Analog Set - Set Free*

There were some so-so reviews of this back when it came out in Septmeber, so I didn't bother to get it til today. Man, this is their strongest stuff since _The Golden Band_. The best way to describe this album is just an orange glow. Songs "Born on the Cusp" and "She's Half" (about half-asian girls, which is hawt) are two of the best pop songs I've heard in while. Definitely worth getting if you like drone-pop/shoegaze.

*EDIT:* Totally uploaded. Let me know if you want it.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 17, 2005)

Daft Punk - Digital love


----------



## Rinali (Nov 17, 2005)

Sonata Arctica-Broken


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

*Goblin Cock - Bagged and Boarded*

Interesting...


----------



## mow (Nov 17, 2005)

Vibracobra said:
			
		

> *The American Analog Set - Set Free*
> 
> There were some so-so reviews of this back when it came out in Septmeber, so I didn't bother to get it til today. Man, this is their strongest stuff since _The Golden Band_. The best way to describe this album is just an orange glow. Songs "Born on the Cusp" and "She's Half" (about half-asian girls, which is hawt) are two of the best pop songs I've heard in while. Definitely worth getting if you like drone-pop/shoegaze.
> 
> *EDIT:* Totally uploaded. Let me know if you want it.


That's such a great record. AAS get no loving though they are grand.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

*Faith No More - Album of the Year*

Mmmmmm, loungey metal goodness....


----------



## Sid (Nov 17, 2005)

Boards of Canada - Music Has the Right to Children.

<3


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

*Miles Davis and Marcus Miller - Music From Siesta*

MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm sooo good, I am so following this up with the Buena Vista Social Club


----------



## C?k (Nov 18, 2005)

Ray J - One wish


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 18, 2005)

*New American Gospel - Lamb of God(a.k.a Burn The Priest)* 

Black Metal \m/

I'm listening to *Black Label* on the album.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

Black metal?

Lamb of God/Burn the Priest?

I mean, I love them...but Black Metal?

*Devin Townsend - Ocean Machines *

Infact, the entire Devy Discography..


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 18, 2005)

*Yui Horie - LIFE* full version

(current ending theme for bleach)


----------



## mow (Nov 18, 2005)

*Demonoid - Riders of the Apocalypse *

Hot diggidy damn; this is ace. _Wargods_ has such an amazing drum solo and heavy guitar wrok.

Courtesy of Cata <3


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

That album is so heavy and epic..and the booklet is so cool, including liner notes on the altered story and so on. An awesome piece of work that really stays heavy and melodic at the same time.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Nov 18, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> *Goblin Cock - Bagged and Boarded*
> 
> Interesting...



So freaking good. Did you watch the music video on their site? Absolutly hilarious. These guys kick serious ass.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

I found the album to be a little monotonous at times, but it was fun when it got going.

Nah, I rarely care for videos.


----------



## mow (Nov 18, 2005)

*Esbjörn Svensson Trio - Plays Monk*

Anyone familiar with these lads? An amazing jazz trio extremely influcned by the Duke and Monk. This is a wonderful alt. take on some of Monk's classics.


----------



## Sex (Nov 18, 2005)

*Demonoid - Riders Of The Apocalypse*

Oh my God @ the drums. 

I <3 you Cata.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

*Demonoid*

Loving the guitar/drum play on this album, and Christoffers vocals are as vicious as the good old days. \mm/

Oh, and I have not heard those guys moe, but I likes me da Monk, so I'd be interested..


----------



## mow (Nov 18, 2005)

I have to records by them; _Play's Monk_ and _7 Days of Falling_, both are extremly smooth listens and the bass section is really grand. I'll be sure to up them tomorrow =]

Currently spinning

*Mum - Summer Made Good*

Have you noticed that everything from iceland is extremely messemrizing and enchanting? This is a electro/post rock-ish (kinda) duo and make for some unreal sounds.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

It's the solitude

It gives you time to reflect on ths noises around you...bound to affect the way you craft music.

Much like the desserts give a person a feeling of insignificance, thus engendering lots of thought about the big emptiness above them...

Wow, that was almost deep.


----------



## C?k (Nov 19, 2005)

FORT MINOR - Remember The Name


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 19, 2005)

*Buena Vista Social Club - Self-titled*


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 19, 2005)

*Jedi Mind Tricks* - The Psycho-Social CD


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 19, 2005)

*K'naan - The Dusty Foot Philospher*

Just ending, and now onto:

*Arcturus - Sideshow Symphonies*

What a brilliant album.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 19, 2005)

The Oncoming Storm by Unearth. \m/


----------



## C?k (Nov 19, 2005)

Linkin Park -  Numb


----------



## chauronity (Nov 19, 2005)

AKG - Mugen Glider


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 19, 2005)

A Concept From Fire by A Dozen Furies.


----------



## C?k (Nov 19, 2005)

Preety ricky - GOM lol


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 19, 2005)

Pretend You're Alive by Lovedrug.


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Nov 19, 2005)

Muse - Bliss  aahh long time no posts here


----------



## acidzerox (Nov 19, 2005)

Currently, Tom Waits - Raindogs. It's a wonderful album with his completely awesome vocals, and strange tone of music. I suggest it to anyone who doesn't like something 'normal'. It's eerie and beautiful all at the same time.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 20, 2005)

Calm Before The Flood, by Orphaned Land.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 20, 2005)

Waterworld Too - Various Artists


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Nov 20, 2005)

Screaming Masterpiece compilation


----------



## C?k (Nov 20, 2005)

Muse - Our time is running out


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 20, 2005)

*World/Inferno Friendship Society - The Pumpkin 7 Inch* Crazy twisted, gypsy punk, very cool stuff from NY.


----------



## mow (Nov 21, 2005)

John Coltrane - My Fav. Things


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 21, 2005)

misery - nightingale


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Mixtape #3 Pre-vote*

Some good covers, and some that are making my head hurt XD


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 21, 2005)

Fashion Nugget by Cake.....umm, it's cake and it's better than you.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

Cake rule

Now spinning:
*Genesis - Foxtrot*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

Catch Without Arms by Dredg.


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> Catch Without Arms by Dredg.



Excellenta!

Im spinning *Devin Townsend - Terria*. Extremely absorbing. His rapidly changing vocal style on _Stagnant_ is so darn good.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

Terria! Long live Devy. 

Spinning Pretend You're Alive, by Lovedrug.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

Spinning: *Q-tip - Kamaal the Abstract*

How I LOVE this album.

More than any other album I got from moe (excluding the god-like Spearhead) this one has gotten spins...OVER, and OVER and OVER.....


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

F-f-f-f-feeling!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

For this and Spearhead alone I would call you my friend 

They are both that amazing.


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

My good man, the same goes for you and Green Carnation


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

Spinning "Into The Abyss" by Hypocrisy.


----------



## Ephemeral (Nov 22, 2005)

Elliott Smith - Can't Make A Sound


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

*Amon Amarth - Where Death Seems to Dwell*


----------



## 8018 (Nov 22, 2005)

Avenged Sevenfold
~Waking the Fallen

i  this CD

Thank you Erkeh!!


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

*Shpongle - Tales From The Inexpressiable*

Needless to say, Shpongle owns everything with a pulse.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

TracesOfRed said:
			
		

> Avenged Sevenfold
> ~Waking the Fallen
> 
> i  this CD
> ...



It's worlds and universes better than the monstrosity they call City of Evil. God I still wake up crying when I remember that damn album.

*Arch-Enemy - Wages of Sin*

The guitars and drums are insanely perfect, and Angelas vox are vicious...even if the lyrics are mediocre.

And Shpongle most definitely roxx0rz.


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

*Art Blakey - A Night in Tunisia
*
Im so going to review and up this tomorrow. You will swing your little heart out when you hear this


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

Swing?

MMMMM, I likes the sound of that.


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

Im contemplating either that release or his Art Blakey IS Jazz compilation, which is equaly grand

by the end of the week I hope to have upped

_John Coltrane - A Love Supreme_
_Superslient - 6 _(This one you'll love. A norwegian free jazz/ avant grande band that includes the ambience master Deathprod. Fantastic stuff)
_Art Blakey - A Night in Tunisia_ and/or _Art Blakely Is Jazz_
_Charles Mingus - The Black Saint & The Sinner Lady_

Then; it's Folk rock week! Which means I'll upload all Iron & Wine's material


----------



## happygolucky (Nov 22, 2005)

Bloc Party - This Modern Love

<3


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

*Arcturus - The Sham Mirrors*

So many bands strive to reach this level of epic over the top brilliance, and end up looking foolish. Arcturus are one of the greats.


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tom Waits - Real Gone*

If anything, this record firmly solidifies the fact Tom Waits as one of the most innovative and relevant musicians of our time. Sure, most great icons tend to release lousy material when they age, but Tom Waits still shows off his brilliant, talent and huanting witt. So long piano ballads, hello vocal experimentation and DJ scratching!

Not the best Tom Waits 101 recording, but pre-existing fans; this is a real treat.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

Mmmhhmm, and it has Claypool on like...four tracks?

Real Gone is a real treat. It shows us a man, who aging though he may be, continues to expirement with his style and to generally, have fun doing exactly what he always wanted to do..make music.

Sins of the Father is such an awesomely heavy song, it IS metal.


----------



## louuster (Nov 22, 2005)

The Clash - London Calling
This album is addictive, cant stop listening to it 
By the way Cata, would you happen to have Sham Mirrors to share?


----------



## 8018 (Nov 22, 2005)

A.F.I
~Sing The Sorrow

I just got this CD
and i'm loving it 

i think i'm a little confused
on the purpose of this thread :S


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

Would I have the Sham Mirrors to share he asks?

Like there's any question about it  OFCOURSE I do!

And switching over tooooooo

*Bloodbath - Ressurection Through Carnage*

I swear, this album is supposed to be a tribute to old school Swedish death, but instead re-invents it, as only Mikael, Blackheim and Swano can do.


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Mmmhhmm, and it has Claypool on like...four tracks?
> 
> Real Gone is a real treat. It shows us a man, who aging though he may be, continues to expirement with his style and to generally, have fun doing exactly what he always wanted to do..make music.
> 
> Sins of the Father is such an awesomely heavy song, it IS metal.



Aye! Sins Of the Father is genius



			
				TracesOfRed said:
			
		

> i think i'm a little confused
> on the purpose of this thread :S



lol . Just mention what cd are you currently listening to and post a mini review of what you think of it if you want =]

and now that tom has ended, Im finally going to spin Sigh.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 22, 2005)

*Jedi Mind Tricks* - The Psycho Social CD

I love this album. Religiously oriented hip-hop is the shit.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

moe, you know you are going to love the Sigh

I mean...psychedelic, avant-garde black metal fused with every genre possible.

But because you made me think about it, I am now also spinning Imaginary Sonicscape by Sigh.

So grand.


----------



## DyersEve (Nov 24, 2005)

Tool- Undertow.

It's been awhile since I've listened to this one. Although it's good, it's nothing next to the likes of Lateralus.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

I think Undertow is equal to Lateralus in a unique way. If you look at them as entries into different genres, one hard rock/metal the other progressive, you'll see them as extremely brilliant as such. 

*Opeth - Ghost Reveries*

This album has continued to grow on me with each spin, and I am finding it to be one of my favourites after Blackwater Park and equal to Still Life.


----------



## Cyberwaste (Nov 24, 2005)

*Local H - Comes Alive (Live collection)*

Hmmm, I think I need to dig up some tool now..


----------



## Kurairu (Nov 24, 2005)

Rammstein - Amour
Next is Rammstein - Reise Reise


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

*Brian Wilson - Smile*

What an absolutely brilliantly neurotic and twisted album. I fucking love it.


----------



## DyersEve (Nov 24, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I think Undertow is equal to Lateralus in a unique way. If you look at them as entries into different genres, one hard rock/metal the other progressive, you'll see them as extremely brilliant as such.


 
Don't get me wrong man, of course it's brilliant; I mean, it's Tool. Not to mention it holds two of my favorite songs: Sober, and Disgustipated. 


*


			
				Catatonik said:
			
		


			Opeth - Ghost Reveries
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> This album has continued to grow on me with each spin, and I am finding it to be one of my favourites after Blackwater Park and equal to Still Life.


 
Speaking of which, Blackwater Park is in my player right now.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice.



Spinning: *Kano - Home Sweet Home*


----------



## Crazy Like a Fox (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm listening to Jay Z- In My Life Volume 1. To me this may be the most underrated of his album, but its a classic nonetheless.


----------



## Sex (Nov 24, 2005)

*Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element I *

Progressive goodness. =]


----------



## DyersEve (Nov 25, 2005)

Meshuggah: Destroy Erase Improve


Meshuggah should be a religion or something.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 25, 2005)

*Type O Negative - Bloody Kisses*

Fun, gloomy and warped. Type O Negative are THE goth band.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 25, 2005)

Tenacious D - karate


----------



## Superking (Nov 25, 2005)

Tenacious D is awesome. 
I've been playing the Cannibal the Musical soundtrack, I only listen to it every once in a while, like now when I'm I'll. The 'Trapper Song' is on at the moment.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 25, 2005)

*Opeth - Blackwater Park*

\m/


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 26, 2005)

*A Silver Mount Zion Memorial Orchestra & Tral-la-la band  //  Horses in the Sky*


----------



## furious styles (Nov 26, 2005)

*kanye west - late registration*

been listening to it since it came out...and haven't tired of it yet.


----------



## Kamesan (Nov 26, 2005)

Busta Rhymes-Extinction Level Event


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Nov 26, 2005)

My Chemical Romance, Green Day, Fall Out Boy


----------



## Hayate.G (Nov 26, 2005)

Ministry-Filth Pig...cough cough


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 26, 2005)

Spinning "A Concept From Fire" by A Dozen Furies.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 26, 2005)

*Strapping Young Lad - Heavy as a Really Heavy Thing*

Pretty fucking heavy.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 26, 2005)

Super Fucking Heavy 

Revolutionary Vol. 2 by Immortal Technique.


----------



## C?k (Nov 26, 2005)

fort minor - hype


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 26, 2005)

Hair In My Eyes Like A Highland Steer by Corb Lund.


Pure fucking....LOVE. One of my favorite albums.


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2005)

^ Ditto. I still cant get over how awesome it is.

currently spinning *Boards Of Canada - Geogaddi*

I can never for the life of me comprehend why most BoC fans consider this a disappointment. Sure _Music Has The Right.._ was a magnificent release and ever one expected more of the same, but to the band's credit they created a record that they wanted to make. Mind booglingy eery  and with an exptional focus on the atmospheric aspect rather than the beat. A gratefying listen in my opinion.


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 29, 2005)

InFlames - Come Clairty


----------



## DragonNinja (Nov 29, 2005)

Pussycat Dolls - Stickwitu


----------



## Sex (Dec 3, 2005)

*Arcturus - La Masquerade Infernale* 

Post-black/avant-garde goodness. \m/


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 3, 2005)

*Shining - In The Kingdom Of Kitsch You Will Be A Monster*

amazing album.


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Dec 3, 2005)

Jimmy Eat World.


----------



## Sid (Dec 3, 2005)

*Tiga - Sexor*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 3, 2005)

Spinning _The Artist In The Ambulance_ by *Thrice*. 

I love this album, and this band.


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 4, 2005)

Crew slut - Frank Zappa
gotta love zappa in NY cd


----------



## Meijin (Dec 4, 2005)

Can - Mushroom.

When I saw, mushroom head.
I was born, and I was dead.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 4, 2005)

system of a down discography

._. one after the other...


----------



## olaf (Dec 4, 2005)

Portishead - Roseland NYC Live
My first encounter with Portishead, and I have to say that it's quite good


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 4, 2005)

Now spinning Porcupine Tree - Deadwing

Most people doesn't like it a much as In Absentia etc. but the first 5 songs have become my absolute favorite PT songs.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

Deadwing is brilliant.

Especially Arriving Somewhere, But Not Here and Shallow.


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (Dec 4, 2005)

Fireman- Lil Wayne
Avenged Sevenfold- Bat country

yepperz ^_^


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Dec 4, 2005)

Olaf said:
			
		

> Portishead - Roseland NYC Live
> My first encounter with Portishead, and I have to say that it's quite good



Ah Portishead. Good pick


----------



## Sid (Dec 4, 2005)

The Lee Sankey Group - My Day is Just Beginning

blues baby!

however, my day is just ending


----------



## Meijin (Dec 4, 2005)

The Mars Volta - Haruspex.

*DO YOU REEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
ECALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
LLLLLLLLLLL
MY NAME*

Fucking Scabdates owns you.


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 4, 2005)

lately ive been listening to G3 Rocking In The Free World hehe i havent bough many CD lately


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

But you've gotten many from me 

Spinning:

*Nujabes - Modal Soul.*

I've heard people say it's not as good as Metaphorical Music.

I disagree, it has it's own flavour, but from beginnig to end it keeps me soaring on wings of awesomeness.


----------



## DyersEve (Dec 4, 2005)

Suburban Legends- Rumpshaker

Without this album, you still haven't fully experienced great fucking ska. 

(In the same way, you are incomplete without seeing them live.)


----------



## Vibracobra (Dec 5, 2005)

*Chavez - Ride the Fader*

The greatest guitar band of the 90s delivers unadulterated fucking rock. This album is brutal and uplifting at the same time. I know no other like it.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 5, 2005)

*Ween - Quebec*

ZOLOFT may be the coolest Ween song ever.


----------



## mow (Dec 5, 2005)

Sid said:
			
		

> The Lee Sankey Group - My Day is Just Beginning
> 
> blues baby!
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 5, 2005)

Blackwater Park will remain a legend among albums.



*The Smalls - Waste and Tragedy*

Dear gods, I can never get enough of this album.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 5, 2005)

I spinning *All for Nothing* by *The Replacements*.

I'm listening to the song _Sadly Beautiful_.


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Dec 5, 2005)

Samy Deluxe, Illo & Headliners - Deluxe Records Let's Go

This album is the shit.
Its so f*****n awesome.


----------



## Sid (Dec 5, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Sid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you know them already, or did you check the album I upped?


I agree that Modal Soul is more consistent than MM. There's not a single track on Modal Soul that I don't like. Loving the usage of the piano as well


----------



## Meijin (Dec 5, 2005)

*The Omar Rodriguez Quintet - Live In Cologne*

Orgasmic.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Internal Affairs - The Lost Scriptures and Sweet Home Babylon*

Highly intelligent, sharp and scathing hip-hop that has dropped braggadacio in favour of a message. Unafaraid of confronting the hip-hop industry, government, societies flaws or religions lies, yet still remaining hopeful and genuinely positive in the long run.


----------



## mow (Dec 6, 2005)

*Green Carnation - A Blessing In Disguse.*

Jesus, are you kidding me? This is absolutly remarkable. Cata told me I should enter this with the mentality of _LoD,DoD_. But I still cant shake that off. LoD was perfection, how can anyone make a folllow up that does it justice?

The right way is *NOT* to make a follow up, and try something new, and that's precisly what GC did in this record. A heavy yet light progressive rock with so many noteable influneces. It's enthrilling, capturing and majestic in it's own right. GC fucking rule


----------



## Tanthalos (Dec 6, 2005)

Joy Luck Club OST

 ...


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

Heh, it IS hard to shake LoD DoD when thinking GC.

But once you can and see what they are trying to do you get a feel for how AMAZINGLY versatile they are. Not too mention that the follow up The Quiet Offspring takes Blessing in Disguise to it's next evolution and the new Ep shows that they are now taking another new route. One of acoustic prog rock and jazz inspired folk rock.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 6, 2005)

Only Children - Change of Living


----------



## mow (Dec 6, 2005)

If there is an *Shpongle - Tales Of the Inexpresssiable*

If there is any other record aside from _Green Carnation - Light Of Day, Day Of Darkness_ that deifies categorization; this has to be it. Pure psychadelic, trippy bliss


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

.....done with Bonny 'Prince' Billy

and now I NEED something cleansing.

Now spinning:

*Nevermore - This Godless Endeavour* oh teh irony.


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 6, 2005)

Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor

Thanks cata, simply awsome


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

Colin pointed out that Nevermore may be the best thing happening in the metal industry right now, and I am forced to agree. If not THE best then certainly one of the bands proving that metal is still relevant, talented and above all flat out awesome.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 7, 2005)

Nevermore = secks


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

*K'naan - The Dusty Foot Philosopher*

This is easily the best goddamn album of the year, and certainly the best debut. Emotion, intelligence, musicianship and lyrical talent. Above all, it's completely, brutally honest.


----------



## DyersEve (Dec 7, 2005)

Alice in Chains- Dirt

Oh man. It's been a while.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

^


Mmmmmmm, very nice.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 7, 2005)

I agree whole-heartidly. Fucking brilliant album. I love Rap Get's Jealous with all my heart.

I'm spinning my single tracks.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

Which is a pretty damn big folder these days.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 7, 2005)

It'd be three times as large if I didn't keep having to clean it out.


----------



## DyersEve (Dec 7, 2005)

Now playing The Offspring- Ixnay on the Hombre <333


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

Ouch.

Sorry mate, the last Offspring album I liked was Ignition (but it is STILL brilliant).


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 7, 2005)

Spinning Ocean Machine by Devin Townsend. <3 Brilliance


----------



## mow (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah; K'naan is definiatly the major man this year, and for many years to come.

Could you imagine how awesome it would be if he teamed up with some Mali bluesmen; such as Tinariwen or Ballake Sissoko or the Toumani Diabate? Man that would so freakign rule.


Actually...that reminds me of something.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

some kottonmouth Kings


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 7, 2005)

*Reaching to The Converted - Billy Bragg*

Billy Bragg is the _greatest_ folk rocker, I've ever heard! 

I'm listening to the super poppy and boppy version of _*Shirly(Greetings to The New Brunette)*_.

*<3's the harmonica solo*


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 7, 2005)

Miles Davis - Birth of the Cool


----------



## mow (Dec 7, 2005)

^ Awesome awesome awesome. You should check out the boxs. 5 cds with unreleased tracks and bonus material. ?One of my best purchases of all time.


----------



## DyersEve (Dec 7, 2005)

Blackwater Park- Opeth


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

*Nujabes - Metaphorical Music*

I loves teh Nujabes.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Dec 7, 2005)

Xmas songs on the radio


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm sorry for you.

Still Nujabes


----------



## mow (Dec 7, 2005)

*Over The Rhine - Ohio*

I've been spinning this all night, and I have no intention of changing that. Im cold, hungry and lonely. It's almost 20 degress outside and rain is bombarding my window. _Ohio_ fits my mood so wonderfully


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

We still loves you moe

>.>

Hehehe....loves...

<.<

*Nujabes - Modal Soul*

can't listen to one without the other.


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 7, 2005)

Opeth - Orichid


----------



## Tanthalos (Dec 8, 2005)

Memoirs of a Geisha (Score) by Williams and Co


----------



## Tonza (Dec 8, 2005)

*Stromkern - Stand Up*

This is not really a full album but nevertheless its good.
I never could?ve imagined that I would play electronic music on loop but hey, life is full of suprises. ^^
Especially the Army of Darkness remix of Stand up is just damn good.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 8, 2005)

*Madlib - Shades of Blue*

Beginning now.

Thoughts to come after it's over.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Dec 8, 2005)

Anything Blue Note. I got a sweet deal on about 20 groundbreaking jazz albums and I'm swamped.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 8, 2005)

Listening to Happy Songs for Happy People by Mogwai


----------



## mow (Dec 8, 2005)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> Anything Blue Note. I got a sweet deal on about 20 groundbreaking jazz albums and I'm swamped.



Oh dude! . Talk about early christmas. What did you get?

I was spinning *Sigh - Gallows Gallery*, and Im :amazed at it. I honstly cant describe this.

Now Im spinning *2 For 5 - Broke Minds Think Alike* and Im grooving to it so much.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 8, 2005)

STYLE ~get glory in this hand~ - High and Mighty Color

Not really an album, more like a single. It has two songs:

1. STYLE ~get glory in this hand~
2. Energy


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 8, 2005)

IT's really awesome, aint it moe.

I'm spinning Tales of The Inexpressible by Shpongle. I'm just blown away. So frickin awesome.


----------



## mow (Dec 8, 2005)

Seriously, I cannot comprehend how people say a certain genre of music sucks. I just went from head banging to Sigh and now chillign and lounging to 2 For 5. 

Do you have _Are you Shpongled?_ Im ripping it for Cata


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't have it. And, I have gone from Bloodbath, to Blackalicious, to It Dies Today, to K'naan. And it's an experience everyone needs to have once. 

Still spinning shpongle.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Dec 8, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Oh dude! . Talk about early christmas. What did you get?
> 
> I was spinning *Sigh - Gallows Gallery*, and Im :amazed at it. I honstly cant describe this.
> 
> Now Im spinning *2 For 5 - Broke Minds Think Alike* and Im grooving to it so much.



I'm working on a little, ehem, "care package."


----------



## mow (Dec 8, 2005)

This smily fits me perfectly after that comment -->


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

Eminem  Curtain call


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 9, 2005)

Madlib - Shades of Blue


----------



## Mori` (Dec 9, 2005)

*Jurassic 5* - Jurassic/J 5

one of the few hip hop groups I really like, the lyrics are always awesome and the beats are great.

'We be the crew, guess who, the Jayou
R-A-double-S, I-C, we're
in the place to be, it don't stop
We got the rhythm that makes your fingers
snap, crackle, pop pop, fizz fizz
We're known to give a show plus handle our biz-ness
Stress, we'll destroy
We're known to make noise as the original b-boys
in the flesh, greater to the depth
Creates the ill scenes when we manifest, yes'


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 9, 2005)

spinning: Red House Painters - Ocean Beach

San Geronimo <3


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 9, 2005)

spinning:
*
Mr. Bungle - California*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

*Anarchy, Angst and Bollocks - Various Artists*

Kick Ass Compilation.

I'm listening to the song *C30, C60, C90, Go! - Bow Wow Wow*

Great Bassist.


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Dec 9, 2005)

Crazy Frog- AxelF


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

Spinning some *Generation X*.

_King Rocker, King Rocker!_


----------



## narutorulez (Dec 9, 2005)

*The Misfits - SHE*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 9, 2005)

Queensrÿche - Operation: Mindcrime


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 9, 2005)

*Porcupine Tree - In Absentia*



I love it.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 9, 2005)

U2 Greatest Hits 1980-1990

I love this album and so should all of you.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 9, 2005)

I despise U2 with a passion matched only by my hatred for Mimes.


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 9, 2005)

Michael Buble - Dream


----------



## Criminal (Dec 9, 2005)

Dungeon Family- Even in Darkness

This is actually a compilation of various artist from the atl based "dengeon family". Dungeon Family is composed of the greatest southern rap artist including Outkast, Goodie Mob, and Cee-Lo Green. Its kinda old but its timeless though, the stuff they talk about never gets old. I Highly recomend this album, one of my favs.


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 9, 2005)

Opeth - Ghost Reveries


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 9, 2005)

Hair In My Eyes Like a Highland Steer by Corb Lund.


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2005)

*Dntell - Life Is Full Of Possibilites
*
_Dream Of Edan And Cha_n is such a lovely track.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 9, 2005)

Currently spinning Pretty Little Lightning Paw by A Silver Mt. Zion. More Action! Less Tears!


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 10, 2005)

*Zion I - True  & Livin*

nice, good flow, excellent beats and quite the line up up superstars (Talib Kweli, Del, Gift of Gab, Aesop Rock..)


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 10, 2005)

Green Carnation - A Blessing In Disguise

Great metal pimped by Cata^^


----------



## mow (Dec 10, 2005)

*Tinariwen - Amassakoul*

Ever listened to Mississppi delta blues? Ever pondered how heart breaking and sincere the blues sang by Robert Johnson and John Lee Hooker was? Imagine all that, in the birthplace of blues; Mali. A very long distance and time frame between both spots, but the essence is still the same. Traditional Touareg instruments from yester decades are combined _perfectly_ with electronic guitar tunes. Drums, walling call-response vocals, and saharaian melodious envelope you ina most spacous landscape that will make you feel as if you were sitting next to a bonfire at the cold nights of the dessert. The concept of blues is simple, all you have to do sing you heart out and rise above every sinle challenege you face, but Tinariwen take it to an entire new levels with complex arrangments and exptionally fine production.

This is everything wonderful and beautiful in the world and music, and if you havent heard it, I can safely say you are missing out on an unparalled majestic universe of sound.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 10, 2005)

*The Silver Mt. Zion Memorial Orchestra and tra la la band - Hores in the sky*

amazing album...


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 10, 2005)

moe, I lost my Tinariwen album, would you care to re-up for me?

*Matisyah - Shake Off the Dust, Arise*

So awesome.


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 10, 2005)

She moves she - Four tet


----------



## mow (Dec 10, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> moe, I lost my Tinariwen album, would you care to re-up for me?
> 
> *Matisyah - Shake Off the Dust, Arise*
> 
> So awesome.



No problemo, Im reuping all my tinariwen cds along with a few more Mali treats for everyone 

*
Matisyah - Live @ Stubbs*
Equally awesome


----------



## Danchou (Dec 10, 2005)

pharrell_williams_-_mamacita_feat._daddy_yankee


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 10, 2005)

*Daedelus - A Gent Agent*

Truly wicked stuff. Trip-hop?


----------



## Sid (Dec 10, 2005)

hehe, labeling Daedelus is a tough one.

Allmusic.com mentions experimental techno, indie electronic, downtempo, and post-rock/experimental.

I bought this vinyl for my mate the other day:

BLACK CAT ~The Mechanized Angel~

found it by accident in a record shop here. Both tracks on it are very eerie, but so so good. I have to find a rip of it, or figure out how to rip it myself.


Anyway, I'm spinning *Jimmy Eat World - 23*


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 10, 2005)

*DFA1979*- Little Girl


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 10, 2005)

Allmusic makes no mention of the epic hip-hop moments?
Cause I'd SWEAR that that's Doom on one of the tracks.

*Daedelus - Thanatopsis*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 10, 2005)

Gallows Gallery by Sigh. Pure post black metal brilliance.


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 11, 2005)

Opeth - My Arms, Your Hearse


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

The Only Medicine by Scary Kids Scaring Kids


----------



## mow (Dec 11, 2005)

*Bark Psychosis - Codename: Dustsucker*

A little bit of ambience, a little bit of noise, and whole lot of post rock. Good stuff


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

*Lovedrug - Pretend You're Alive*

Awesome album.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Death - The SOund of Perseverence*

Philisophical technical death metal.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

*Abducted by Hypocrisy*

\m/


----------



## mow (Dec 11, 2005)

*Buck 65 - Secret House Against The World*

Well, the first though that xcomes to mind is the fact it's a far more polished and clean (production wise) than his previous works. What sets Buck 65 apart from most mcs is that his flow is unlike anything in the hiphop world. The cd is mostly guitar, piano, and bass driven. It's quite remarkable to say the least really. He goes from country/rap merger to flat out Iggy Pop sounding punk.

Extremely brilliant, but the one problem is, that it isnt spread out. It's a fantastic release, no doubt about it, and as amazing as it is I still feel Buck 65 isnt reaching his full potential. Which just goes to show how talented the man is; seeing that even when he doesnt showe all the cards up his sleeves, he  still manages to beat you with a full house.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

A nice and precise summary of his stuff. 

Bucks finest material is when he's letting go live, with turn tables, live band and the crowds energy.

Sadly, he has yet to release a good live album (though bootlegs are floating around).


----------



## mow (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh, and that being said, the record gets a *4.85/5*. Fantastic release. Watch out K'naan, you have 2 more records shaking your no.1 spot.

*4.85/5* even though Buck 65... can you even begin to imagine how epic his future releases will be?

I'm utterly in love with S_urrender To Strangeness_. That track is not just hiphop, its also metla and post rock.

Freaking awesome.


----------



## NaRa (Dec 11, 2005)

*Iron & Wine-The Creek Drank The Cradle*

I don't have to have an explanation for this album

It's Brilliant


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, it depends on if he settles on a flow, or decides to blend them all together.

Much like Ween, Buck goes for multiple styles per album, unlike Ween, the tracks while all awesome, do not always compliment one another as per the albums theme.


----------



## mow (Dec 11, 2005)

What Buck 65 really needs is a really great producer who will understand his creativity buit at the same time put him on leash to halt him from making bad decisions.

MF DOOM or Devin would do wonders.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll go with Doom FTW, Devy's style is to layer as much as possible on at once, and Buck already has problems controlling the amount he should put in. Doom is amazing at trimming it down and keeping it tight, and his own style would compliment Bucks flow I think.


----------



## mow (Dec 11, 2005)

Sigh, now Im left to fantasize about an MF DOOM and Buck Collab. 

5 minutes and *Hypocrisy - Abducted* will be spun.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

That's something I can't wait to hear about from you.



*drooling over Buck/Doom....*

*Emperor - Anthems to the Welkin at Dusk*

Some people disagree when I say this is Emperors seminal album, but I stand by my statement. Production values are absolutely killer, the instrumentation is at an all time high, and the blending of symphonic, ambient, gothic and orchestral elements with pure and vicious black metal is basically perfect. There is no moment on this album that is off, from the nearly ambient opening track through to the finale it burns along with power and a vehemence that inspires and awes.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

*Shpongle - Are You Shponlged*

I'm Shpongled, are YOU?!


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

Si.

Very Shpongled.

I have all three now (though I actually only own Tales of the Inexpressible at the moment) and I am saddened that they are now gone.....


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

I only have dos. I'll probably be grabbing the third from you in about 30 seconds.
 :


----------



## mow (Dec 15, 2005)

Nada Surf - The Weight Is A Gift

Sid....this is AWESOME.

And I've been in a Miles Davis mood for the past week, spinning everything from _The Birth Of Cool_ thru _Sketches Of Spain_, passing through _Nefirtti_ and ending up with _Music For Siesta_. Godly.


----------



## Sid (Dec 15, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Nada Surf - The Weight Is A Gift
> 
> Sid....this is AWESOME.
> 
> And I've been in a Miles Davis mood for the past week, spinning everything from _The Birth Of Cool_ thru _Sketches Of Spain_, passing through _Nefirtti_ and ending up with _Music For Siesta_. Godly.



yeaah that Nada Surf album is great!


----------



## mow (Dec 15, 2005)

And did I mention to you that I am now in love with _The Verdict - S/T_ and their vocalist? I have huge expectations for these lads.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 15, 2005)

The Shins - Caring is creepy.

And after that i'm off to do some neglected homework.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 15, 2005)

Spinning Blackwater Park by Opeth. My god, fucking phenomenal album. I've fallen in love with it, again, for the hundreth time.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

FLCL soundtrack two..... by teh pillows


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 15, 2005)

*Mississippi John Hurt - Today!*

This is very cool so far, simple and smooth guitar picking music, with a mildly demented vocal accompaniement.

Nice.


----------



## DyersEve (Dec 16, 2005)

Alice In Chains- Jar of Flies


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 16, 2005)

*Shpongle - Tales of the Inexpressible*

After a long day at work, sitting back with a blunt and Shpongle is just what the Doctor SHOULD recommend. The latin jazz infused psychedelic electronia is nothing short of absolute perfection.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 17, 2005)

Valley of Shadows by Shadow Huntaz. Awesome hip hop with crazy beats. \m/


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 17, 2005)

*2for5 - Can't Hang*

Got a carribean swing feel to it, very smooth and jazzy, me likes.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 17, 2005)

Valley of Shadows by Shadow Huntaz. I love these beats, very...techno ish


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 17, 2005)

Update: 2for5 are bloody versatile, the beats and rhymes are awesome.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 17, 2005)

A Blessing In Disguise by Green Carnation. Ahh, that's some good metal. Damn good metal.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 17, 2005)

*S?gur Ros - Untitled 8 *

Friggin awesome stuff.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 17, 2005)

maroon5 - tangled


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 17, 2005)

Broke Minds Think Alike by 2For5. Jazz + Hip Hop = secks.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 17, 2005)

*Killing Joke - Advance*

Gritty, heavy and surprisingly melodic early stages industrial.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2005)

*Straight Edge - Minor Threat*


----------



## mow (Dec 17, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Update: 2for5 are bloody versatile, the beats and rhymes are awesome.





			
				Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> Broke Minds Think Alike by 2For5. Jazz + Hip Hop = secks.


I knew you guys would fancy it 


Currently spinning

*Mali; West African Blues*

^ a special mixtape I'm working on and I'll be sure to spread around after I finish a write up about Mali and spotlight a few musicians. you're gonna love it.

MALI!
\m/


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 17, 2005)

I expect this to be brilliant ofcourse.

XD

Anyhoo

twitchyness asides, spinning: *Communic - Conspiracy in Mind*

So fucking progressive.


----------



## mow (Dec 17, 2005)

it's AWESOME! XD

*Issa Bagayogo - Tassoumakan*

To put it simply, when Issa plays, the only people not grooving are the dead. This man's music will redifine the entire West Acrican scene as we know it.  It would've be the No.1 of 2005, if it wasnt released in 04. What makes Issa's sound so magnificent is the fact he is in essence a traditional west african musician relaying solely on the n'goni (tad bit like the kora) with an affection to using high quality studio production. YThe music isnt later on processed by a producer, nope, it stays as original as he created it.  The music is bluesy and stays true to its roots, but at the same time incorprates a good use of electronic instruments and dance grooves. The passion in his voice and instrumentation is only paralled with Cash or Dylan or Tinariwen .


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 17, 2005)

Looks up.

My PM box appears to be empty.

I disapprove of this situation

XD

*Dark Tranquility - The Minds I*

Strongly in the melo-death camp, this album also incroporates a good number of progressive and ambient moments, and as always with DT has brilliant lyrics, hooks and riffs.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 17, 2005)

Spinning my Single Tracks. Most of em are from Cata. They rock. Short sentences > Jesus. I am waving my dick in the wind.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 18, 2005)

How many files in that folder now?

*Leftover Crack - Fuck World Trade*

Angry, intelligent and quite versatile.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 18, 2005)

46 songs. If I hadn't deleted it awhile back it would be well over 100 by now.

Leftover Crack gives old men erections. It's that good.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Dec 20, 2005)

Been listening to *Alaska* by Between the Buried and Me a lot recetly, Autodidact is such an awesome song.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 20, 2005)

*Demonoid - Ridrers of the Apocalypse*

Pure, uncompromising awesomeness.


----------



## mow (Dec 20, 2005)

*A Charlie Brown Christmas OST*


this makes me so so happy, excellent bass/piano work.


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2005)

*Peccatum - Lost In Reverie*

Just started spinning it, and it's rather ghastly. The fly buzzing sample works so well with the low hum and violoin, this is really creppy



			
				theskyisfallin said:
			
		

> Been listening to *Alaska* by Between the Buried and Me a lot recetly, *Autodidact* is such an awesome song.


123!


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Run DMC + Aerosmith - Walk This Way 

An "Old School" track.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 21, 2005)

Ocean Machines by Devin Townsend.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 21, 2005)

Madvillain - Fancy Clown

I heart this track


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2005)

Kurapica said:
			
		

> Madvillain - Fancy Clown
> 
> I heart this track



like _BUTTA_!

In other news, _Lost In Reverie_ is out of this world, and it gets a 5/5 in my book.


----------



## Gene (Dec 21, 2005)

Happy Boys & Happy Girls - Aqua

It's a very happy song.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 21, 2005)

Currently i'm listening to these albums:

ARK ~ We Are The Ark  
Interpol ~ Turn On The Bright Lights
Morrissey ~ Live At Earl's Court
Coldplay ~ The Blue Room EP
Bowie ~ Platinum Collection

What's the idea for  this thread btw? Not the same that "what's playing currently"?


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> Currently i'm listening to these albums:
> 
> ARK ~ We Are The Ark
> Interpol ~ Turn On The Bright Lights
> ...



Ace . The basic concept is mention a record (not a track) your are listening to and post a bit about it, mini review it so to speak =]

Im listening to *Lifesavas - Spirits In Stone*. Awesome hiphop record and brings up comparisons to _Blackalicious - Blazing Arrow_. Politicial, humorous, insightful and b boy material left and right. Amazing.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 21, 2005)

Haha, i didn't really get the message set out in the OP.

Dizzee Rascal - Brand new day

Uk garage music. Great Middle-eastern beat with a hungry and onpoint Dizzee Rascal rapping about his past.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 22, 2005)

*Peccatum - Lost in Reverie*

Minimalist post black infused gothic ambience. XD (I love making up absurd titles).

I had to play it cause moe reminded me of it. Ihriels (Ihsahn of Emperors wife) has a truly frighteningly evil voice, and she and her husband craft some amazingly deep music.

SOMEONE out there needs to hire these two to write the core to a suspense/horror.


----------



## Yak (Dec 22, 2005)

Fields of the Nephilim - New Golden Dawn

Not much to say about this. Just good music.


----------



## Lien (Dec 22, 2005)

*Ying Yang Twins - Wait* Remix (feat Missy Elliot, Busta Rhymes, Lil Scrappy) 

It's incredibly 'sexy'.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 22, 2005)

*Sigh - Gallows Gallery*

Progressive post-black metal, that doesn't dabble in other genres, it takes handfuls and applies them in unqiue ways.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2005)

Kill DOG as sacrifice to DOG - Daisuke Ishiwatari.


----------



## C?k (Dec 22, 2005)

i got 

Rupee - Tempted to touch


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 22, 2005)

*Shpongle - Nothing Lasts...But Nothing is Lost*

Pure
damn
genius.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Dec 22, 2005)

Grupo Niche - Me Sabé al Perú


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 22, 2005)

Shpongle is tasty.

Listening to Ocean Machines by Devin Townsend. Mmm mmm good.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

The transplants..... The transplants


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 22, 2005)

*This Godless Endeavor
*

If you don't know the band, tsk tsk *castrates*


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 22, 2005)

*Shpongle - Nothing Lasts...But Nothing is Lost*

It's part of a trip out playlist I have created, that includes, Ozric Tentacles, Jaga Jazzist, Mum, God is an Astronaut, Green Carnation, Tool, Porcupine Tree, Sigh, Peccatum, Deep Puddle Dynamics and Shadow Huntaz.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 23, 2005)

using Estradasphere - Buck Fever

Great mix of jazz and metal. From the Emperorish growls on The Silent Elk of Yesterday til the soft parts in the titile track are all great


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 23, 2005)

Opeth - Blackwater Park 


\m/


----------



## Wuuu (Dec 23, 2005)

Senses Fail - Buried a Lie


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 24, 2005)

The New Romance by Pretty Girls Make Graves. 

Make it electric!


----------



## Vespertine (Dec 24, 2005)

Moskau - Rammstein, in collaboration with those Russian pseudo-lesbians

_Moskau, raz, dva, tri!!_

He adds that little growl at the end of 'Moskau' that's really hot. Despite being twice my age, I'd _____ Lindermann for having that voice alone. Been mostly spinning select songs from their albums. Never mind the lyrics mostly incomprehensible to me, the music is fun and brightens the winter blues. 

And next on the playlist: Christina Aguilera - "Dirrty" -_-; Yeah baby!


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 24, 2005)

Frou Frou-Old Piano
although it does lack a wide variety of lyrics limiting themselves to just a few words
still a good song ^^


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Mezame* - _Kajiura Yuki_

_The best_ song of Mai-HiME.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 24, 2005)

*Porcupine Tree - In Absentia*

The SOund of Muzak alone means that this is a must hear album

for everyone.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Dec 24, 2005)

Devin Townsend - Synchestra

Just got it a few minutes ago, yay.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 24, 2005)

Fuckin' awesome album Cata.

Spinning Nightmare Made Flesh by Bloodbath. Fuckin' heavy.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 24, 2005)

*Pink Floyd - A Momentary Lapse of Reason*

A god damned classic.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 24, 2005)

Spinning Maestro by Kaizers Orchestra. Norwegian indie, frockin' awesome.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 24, 2005)

*Pink Floyd - Animals*

IMO the BEST Floyd album, both musically and lyrically, and is one of my favourite albums of all time (it has Sheep, that's all you need to know).


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 24, 2005)

Fuck World Trade by Leftover Crack.


One of my favorite albums of all times.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 24, 2005)

*K'naan - The Dusty Foot Philosopher*

An absolutely brilliant album, and a simply stunning debut.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 24, 2005)

Awesomely Stunning debut

Still listening to Fuck World Trade.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 24, 2005)

and moving onto Pink Floyd after I hope.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes yes, Probably....I may get sucked into Choking Victim. And that requires at least two plays.


----------



## whichdan (Dec 25, 2005)

Pain of Salvation - Be
Amon Duul 2 - Nada Moonshine
King Crimson - Discipline

I'm feeling progressive.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 25, 2005)

You're listening to three albums at a time? 

*Shpongle - Are You Shpongled?*

Psychedelia...so perfect for my mood...and mind set >.>


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 25, 2005)

City Baby Attacked By Rats by Charged GBH.


----------



## ShuiMei (Dec 26, 2005)

Hamasaki Ayumi's latest (miss) understood <3


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 26, 2005)

Jones crusher - Frank Zappa


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 26, 2005)

Been on an Elliott ride all day.

Can't stop listening to *Either/Or*.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 26, 2005)

The BECK OST. Awesome soundtrack.


----------



## whichdan (Dec 26, 2005)

ever hear of a queue? 

at the moment -- rush - caress of steel


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 26, 2005)

My que is 2000 songs long. 

Spinning To Each A Zone by The Smalls, about to go into Waste And Tragedy though, also by The Smalls.


----------



## damnhot (Dec 26, 2005)

Metallica-Master of puppets       

the old version


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 26, 2005)

Master of Puppets, that's good shit. I wish Metallica just stopped evolving right there.

Spinning Waste and Tragedy by The Smalls.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Dec 27, 2005)

Scarling's "So Long Scarecrow" it's melow and a bit angsty but she has a nice voice as well


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 27, 2005)

Spinning No Gods, No Managers by Choking Victim. Truly awesome album.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 27, 2005)

Mixing 
Devin Townsend - Infinity, 
Extol - The Blueprint 
and Sarah Maclachlan - Afterglow

Shuffle is indeed the devil...or in the this case, added last list.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 27, 2005)

*Green Carnation - Journey to the End of the Night*

The blue prints which evolved into Light of Day, Day of Darkness.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 27, 2005)

Bow Wow - Let Me Hold You


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Dec 27, 2005)

Band: Assemblage 23
Album: Failure
Gerne: ElectroIndustrial


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 27, 2005)

*Hypocrisy - Into the Abyss*

Melo-death, filtered through an industrial sound


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 27, 2005)

*Void/Faith [Split LP] - The Faith/Void*

Thrash/Hardcore - Punk-Metal.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 28, 2005)

*Kaizers Orchestra - Ompa Til Du Dor*

Me likes verra muchly.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 28, 2005)

*Complete Discography - Minor Threat*


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 28, 2005)

Clay Aiken - Measure Of A Man 

=O, Its a good album =/


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 28, 2005)

^ I'm sorry you think so 

*Pink Floyd - Animals*


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Dec 28, 2005)

Cafe Tacuba - Dejate caer


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2005)

^ love <3 

*The Sea & Cake - One Bedroom*

Popish, electronica, tad bit trippy and groovy as hell. So much fun.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 29, 2005)

*Jerry Cantrell - Degredation Trip*

If you are a fan of Alice in Chains and have not heard this, you OWE it to yourself to rectify that situation, immediately.


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2005)

*Tom Waits - Rain Dogs*

You see, Waits is like a $100 bottle of red wine. Too strong when you first sip it, zangy on the 3rd drink and utterly delicious when you get accustomed to it and sure as hell worth every dime you spent on it. I want to smoke cigs just becuase of his raspy voice. One of the best records of all time.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2005)

*Faith/VOID Split LP - Faith/VOID*

Best Marley song ever.

Ps: Did you hear The Billy Creekmore stuff I sent you Cata?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 29, 2005)

Sorry bro, been busy, will check it out tonight.
Promise. Review to follow listen.

Currently:

*Strapping Young Lad - City* Grindcore, thrash, death and industrial wrapped around tongue in cheek bitter metal.

Even X should be able to appreciate this


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2005)

Har Har. 

*Locked & Cocked - Carbomb*

Alt. Rockabilly.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 29, 2005)

Don't take it too personally, I make fun of everyone, including myself.

Spinning: 
*Vincent Gallo - When*

Right after I finish this Billy Breekmore song.


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2005)

*Charles Mingus - Black Saint And The Sinner Lady*

Pure fuckign jazz brilliance. Mingus was eons ahead of his peers. Combining the talents of 11 unkwown jazz musicians, Mingus creates a jazz masterpiece and a intregal record in the history of jazz. One the few conceptual Jazz records at the time, Mingus attempts to highlight the defracted holiness (Black Saint) and tempating beauty (Sinner Lady) of the human soul and draws (with a bass nonetheless) a deeply moving and emotional mural that explores the duality and complexity of the human mind using free form and avant grade jazz.

Migus was a remarkable man, and he himself stated this is his finest attempt in music:



			
				Mingus On The Record's liner notes said:
			
		

> I feel no need to explain any further the music herewith other than to say throw all other records of mine away.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 29, 2005)

Ahem!

I need that ^

Now actually listening to Vincent Gallo.

So far really good, though, at moments, it just gets boring. Some smooth jazz influences I appreciate a lot though.


----------



## Sid (Dec 29, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Ahem!
> 
> I need that ^



I second that.


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2005)

Sendage!


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 29, 2005)

Run DMC & Aerosmith - Walk this way


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 29, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> *Charles Mingus - Black Saint And The Sinner Lady*
> 
> Pure fuckign jazz brilliance. Mingus was eons ahead of his peers. Combining the talents of 11 unkwown jazz musicians, Mingus creates a jazz masterpiece and a intregal record in the history of jazz. One the few conceptual Jazz records at the time, Mingus attempts to highlight the defracted holiness (Black Saint) and tempating beauty (Sinner Lady) of the human soul and draws (with a bass nonetheless) a deeply moving and emotional mural that explores the duality and complexity of the human mind using free form and avant grade jazz.
> 
> Migus was a remarkable man, and he himself stated this is his finest attempt in music:


Hey, mind sending this to me?


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2005)

You bet mate, and so that's your new nick, I had knew clue what you changed it to ?_?

Grooving to* Duke Ellington & John Coltrane - S/T*, whatc a great matchup.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Dec 29, 2005)

_Has a Good Home_ - Final Fantasy

Damn fine record.


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2005)

theskyisfallin said:
			
		

> _Has a Good Home_ - Final Fantasy
> 
> Damn fine record.



Indeed! Song Book Morhiba is also really nice too.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2005)

*Frank Black - Powerpuff Girls Soundtrack*

Better Pray for the Girls.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 29, 2005)

*Opeth - Blackwater Park*

Glorious prog infused melodeath. So epic.


----------



## Ryu (Dec 29, 2005)

*John Cena feat Tha Trademarc - You Can't See Me*

Because I'm a ridiculously huge Cena fan, and I'm in an odd Hip-Hop fase. 
And it's really good ;D


----------



## vanh (Dec 29, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> *John Cena feat Tha Trademarc - You Can't See Me*
> 
> Because I'm a ridiculously huge Cena fan, and I'm in an odd Hip-Hop fase.
> And it's really good ;D


 
 John Cena rules


----------



## vanh (Dec 29, 2005)

Lee Jae Won - no pain no gain


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

Tower of power- Tower of Power.

God, I love their old albums.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 30, 2005)

*Estradasphere - Buck Fever*

O_o Forever on fire with the desire to buck!


----------



## theskyisfallin (Dec 30, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Indeed! Song Book Morhiba is also really nice too.



What is this Song Book Morhiba you speak of? I can't find it anywhere.  

_The Moon is a Dead World_ -Gospel

Spinning right this moment.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm playing Rage Against the Machine's self-titled album right now. Never fails to entertain me.


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2005)

theskyisfallin said:
			
		

> What is this Song Book Morhiba you speak of? I can't find it anywhere.





It's so good it puts *ALL* of the Final Fantasy OSts to shame. One of the finest records I've ever heard in my life. I need toget my hands on it.
wow, I typo like a god XD


----------



## dementia_ (Dec 30, 2005)

Radiohead - Knives Out


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 30, 2005)

dementia_ said:
			
		

> Radiohead - Knives Out



Radiohead ownz several generations of its antifans. 

Radiohead - Karma Police


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2005)

Guys, use the what you are listening to thread for single songs


----------



## FrouFrou (Dec 30, 2005)

Flunk - Morning Star


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2005)

FrouFrou said:
			
		

> Flunk - Morning Star


Thanks to your nick, Im now spinning *Frou Frou - Details*. Beautiful sesnaul vocals combined with excellent popish/electro instrumentation. 

Imogen heap <333333


----------



## FrouFrou (Dec 30, 2005)

moe <3 for loving imogen heap


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 30, 2005)

Suikoden 3 Opening Theme!! wohoo


----------



## kapsi (Dec 30, 2005)

The Earth Is Not A Cold Dead Place by Explosions...I didn't know they're this good  
And 76:14 by Global Communication which is not very creative title. But the music is very nice ambient.



			
				Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> Suikoden 3 Opening Theme!! wohoo


what you are listening to thread


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2005)

check out those _Who Tell The Truth Must Die, Tose Who Tell The Truth Shall Live forever_ by EiTS, it's probabily their best.

In other news, I bought _John Legend - Get Lifted_ earlier today, and Im giving it a listen now, and its a really solid record so far. Im so happy that there's a decent RnB musician out there


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 30, 2005)

*Thievery Corporation - Sounds From the Thievery Hi-fi*

Trippy stuff.


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2005)

^ Yes yes yes. _Richest Man In Babyon_ is awesome too.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 30, 2005)

LOVE the sig moe.


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2005)

I sooo want it as a shirt XD


----------



## FrouFrou (Dec 30, 2005)

The Arcade Fire - Funeral

All my friends say it?s bullshit. I say it?s not.
All my friends say calling an album funeral is stupid. I say read their biography and then judge.

but this gives me to wonder, if my taste in music is really that bad :/


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2005)

FrouFrou said:
			
		

> The Arcade Fire - Funeral
> 
> All my friends say it?s bullshit. I say it?s not.
> All my friends say calling an album funeral is stupid. I say read their biography and then judge.
> ...


Don't worry, all yor friends are stupid . For a first time band,creating a conceptual record like_ Funeral _is a comendable effort. And the record (despite the gloomy title) celebrates life. It's a great album and I have the highest of hopes for TAF.

If you enjoy the nasal vocals in the record, check out The Decemebrists and Nuetral Milk Hotel.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 30, 2005)

Although I actively dislike the Arcade Fire, their performance art stuff is fucing hella killer.


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2005)

Well they do get a bit carried away, and the vocals dont tackle alot of people's fancy, and Pitchfork hailing them as the 2nd coming of jesus doesnt help.

All that aside, they have potential.

Which reminds me, Pitchfork hardcore fans really suck. I hate the fact people love bands _just _because Pitchfork loves them, and I hate the fact   people hate bands_ just _because Pitchfork loves them.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 30, 2005)

*Husker Du - Zen Arcade*

Incredible Album, Just perfect.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 30, 2005)

*Ayreon - The Human Equation*

Possibly the ultimate Rock/Metal Opera. Including vocal performances by both Devin Townsend and Mikael Akerfeldt this album is just fucking brilliant.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 30, 2005)

Gorillaz- demon days........


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

I am spinning Panic! At the Disco ~ A Fever You Can't Sweat Out

Very funky alt. rock. Not a huge fan of the vocals, but they're okay. The lyrics are good if you understand them properly. It's awesome. I'll probably pimp later tonight. I posted about one song in the other thread.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Dec 30, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> It's so good it puts *ALL* of the Final Fantasy OSts to shame. One of the finest records I've ever heard in my life. I need toget my hands on it.
> wow, I typo like a god XD



That has caught my interest but it is mentioned no where on the internet  The internet has failed me.

NP: _Faith Hope Love_ - King's X


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 30, 2005)

moe, I would dearly like to have a copy of that.

Now on disc two of the Human Equation


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2005)

Dallas Green - City & Colour


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2005)

I just found a copy of it for 9 bucks on amazon :amazed

*button clicking is soon followed*

Listening to *Radiohead - Airbag/How Am I Driving EP*

Polythene (part 1 and 2) is one of the coolest radiohead songs ever


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 30, 2005)

Santana - maria maria


----------



## mow (Dec 31, 2005)

*Do Make Say Think - Goodbey Enemy Airship This Landlord Is Dead*

The meancing sinster feel fits my mood perfectly right now. I will forever stand by the fact that _The Landlord Is Dead_ is among the most brilliant tracks created by a mortal mind. the build up is so distant, and the eery synth  the accompanies the collison of the instruments collid in the climax is out of this fucking world.


----------



## dementia_ (Dec 31, 2005)

Jeff Buckley - Grace (Compilation)


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 31, 2005)

*Karl Sanders - Saurian Meditation*

Dark, melodic, grim, creepy, soothing and above all, soaked in the sounds of Egypt....as filtered through Karl Sanders peculiar genius.

it's beautiful, haunting and atmospheric.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 31, 2005)

Karl Sanders - Saurian Meditation


Uhhh, yeah, pretty much what Cata said.


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 1, 2006)

Sufjan Stevens - Illinois


----------



## mow (Jan 1, 2006)

How are you likeing it mate?

I'm currently listening to samples from *Rachel's - Misc for Egon Schiele*. It's so good, I cant wait to get my hands on this


----------



## clockwork (Jan 1, 2006)

A string quartet tribute to Atreyu.

Aaaand the new Strokes album.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm on my relative's PC, and they are currently Karaokeing. Horribly.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Jan 1, 2006)

Professional Murder Music....that's also the album name...


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 1, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> How are you likeing it mate?
> 
> I'm currently listening to samples from *Rachel's - Misc for Egon Schiele*. It's so good, I cant wait to get my hands on this



I'm loving it =), Favorite so far is probably The Tallest Man, the Broadest Shoulders.


----------



## mow (Jan 1, 2006)

dementia_ said:
			
		

> Jeff Buckley - Grace (Compilation)



HELL.YES. 

Still listening to (30 second samsples ) from Rachel's - Music  For Egon Schiele. Rachel's replaces their Lousivelle post rock sound in favour of classical compostion to create a most fitting tribute to a magnificent artist. It's incredible simplistic, subtle and extremly emotional. I love this so much. And it's definiatly was my foremost inspiration to create similiar tribute; _Music Friedrich Nietzsche _


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 1, 2006)

*Pink Floyd - The Wall*

Admittedly not my favourite Floyd album, it none the less contains my favourite Floyd song, Comfortably Numb. Such a brilliant track, surrounded by songs that have withstood the test of time.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Jan 1, 2006)

Has Been - William Shatner


----------



## FrouFrou (Jan 1, 2006)

Imogen Heap - I Megaphone


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 1, 2006)

Dr. Dre feat Snoop Dogg and Nate Dogg - The Next Episode


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 1, 2006)

Decadence by Head Automatica. Awesome Awesome band.


----------



## mechaBD (Jan 2, 2006)

Jethro Tull - A song for Jeffery
next up
The Who - A quick one while she's away


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 2, 2006)

Karl Sanders again.

I just cannot get enough of this album.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

BEP Monkey buisness


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 2, 2006)

*Sun Kil Moon - Ghosts of the Great Highway*

Very, very laid back.


----------



## mow (Jan 2, 2006)

Glad to hear your digging it Cata 

*Jaga Jazzist - A Living Room Hush*

Original, electronic-y,  innovative and a maserful (slightly) pyschadellic record. Fantastic first release by a fantastic band.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 2, 2006)

A massive blend of country. Johnny Cash, Walk the Line OST, Corb Lund, Steve Earle, The Highwaymen, The Interpestuals.


----------



## mow (Jan 2, 2006)

In other words, secks.

I'm jamming to *John Coltrane - Lush Life* atm. I reallyenjoy this mch more than any other coltrane release. Sure; _A Love Supreme _ is the masterpiece, but still, something about Lush Life elevates it above anything in jazz.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 2, 2006)

Moe, I need more great Country.

MORE.

This goes for everyone.

Give me the country.

Oh and if anyone has any Merel Haggard albums I swear I will give you all the man-loving you can handle.


----------



## mow (Jan 2, 2006)

I will search my mate's record vault for as much country as I can Cata. But man loving eh? *winkty winkwink*


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 2, 2006)

Yayz!!!!

*does the Two-step*


----------



## theskyisfallin (Jan 3, 2006)

Have been listening to the crazyness which is *Gong - Angel's Egg*


----------



## skunkworks (Jan 3, 2006)

Awesome album.


----------



## Sid (Jan 3, 2006)

awesome beard


----------



## mow (Jan 3, 2006)

Awesome everything.

Jamming to *Sound Directions- The Funky Side Of Life*.

A brand new Madlibs cameo and it's so damn good. The record starts out pretty funky and jazz as to be expected, with the usual hiphopish twist, but man, the record really goes out there, and I mean really. _Divine Image_ has to be one of the coolest (and wackiest) avant grade tracks I've ever heard.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 3, 2006)

Kanye West & Twista feat Jamie Foxx - Slow Jams


----------



## mow (Jan 3, 2006)

*Corb Lund Band - Unforgiving Mistress*

Corb is a fantastic storyteller, and this is really good.


----------



## cloin (Jan 3, 2006)

*Neurosis - Times of Grace*

There's never a bad time for the best experimental sludge/crust band around.


----------



## mow (Jan 3, 2006)

Where have you been, you wanker


----------



## cloin (Jan 3, 2006)

Work has kept me incredibly busy and completely drained of all energy.  I should be lurking the forums with a new found vigor now.


----------



## mow (Jan 3, 2006)

Damn corporate america halting our idleness.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 3, 2006)

I know. It sucks that we have to work instead of sitting around naked all day listening to music and having our every need tended by sexy consorts.
XD

As to the above two selections, BOTH are fucking brilliant.

Now spinning: *Ween - 12 Golden Country Hits.*
My gods I love this band.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 3, 2006)

*Damage Done, by Dark Tranquillity.*


----------



## mow (Jan 4, 2006)

*Do Make Say Think - & Yet & Yet*

So, most post rock fans look down at this recording claiming that it is the most poppish DMST and Constellation recording to this date. Just because it's accessiable doesnt make it bad guys. sure, DMST moved in a completely different direction than their previous matserpiece Goodbye Enemy Airship The Landlord Is Dead, but that doesnt change the fact this is is a strong piece for the bands catalouge. It's smooth, spacey and charmingly uplifiting (wichi is goo, becuase _GEA,TLID_ is extremely depressing). There are no highlight super tracks, but a collection of very basic, yet cohesive soft songs. Lovely
*
4/5*

Next up; Virgin black!


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 4, 2006)

*Star One - Space Metal*Bonus Disc

An entire metal album with each song based on one of Arjens (Ayreon mastermind) fave sci-fi films?

How in the seven hells can you go wrong?


----------



## mow (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow, that's some trippy shit XD


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 4, 2006)

it is very much so.

Plus it has Dan Swano on it.


----------



## faux_fox (Jan 4, 2006)

T.M.R.
Heart of Sword


----------



## cloin (Jan 4, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Plus it has Dan Swano on it.



Even a mere cameo by Dan can make an album great.


----------



## Sid (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm currently spinning the album: *Sia - Colour the Small One*



Beautiful, downtempo chill-out music



> Colour The Small One is Australian vocalist Sia?s second album. You may remember the single, Taken For Granted, which graced the Top 10 in 2000 but she?s probably best known for her fine vocal contributions to Zero 7?s Simple Things. And with her distinctive husky, vulnerable drawl she could have delivered an excellent chillout album to rival the Lambs of this world. She almost does. There are several top class tracks, Breath Me, Where I Belong and the Beck co-written The Bully are spine tingling fantastic but there?s too many fillers. This girl has a great album in her. Sadly, this isn?t quite it. (7/10) Matt Walton 09 January 04



I disagree on there being too many fillers, as I like nearly all tracks on the album. 

Samples here: 

What do you think?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 4, 2006)

Screaming Trees - Ocean of Confusion.

Why? Cause Mark Lanegan makes me cream my panties  


and it's good music too.


----------



## C?k (Jan 4, 2006)

tempted to touch - Rupee


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 4, 2006)

Type O Negative - Bloody Kisses

The wicked We Hate Everyone!

After that I'm moving on to Corb Lund Band - Five Dollar Bill


----------



## PROTESTtheHERO (Jan 4, 2006)

forget to remember- Mudvayne


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Jan 4, 2006)

Date With the Night - Yeah Yeah Yeah's


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 4, 2006)

*Green Carnation - Light of Day, Day of Darkness*

Exactly the length of time before I have to go to work.

And ofcourse it's one of the greatest albums ever.


----------



## mow (Jan 4, 2006)

^^^ Yesyesyes.



			
				Sid said:
			
		

> I'm currently spinning the album: *Sia - Colour the Small One*
> 
> Beautiful, downtempo chill-out music
> 
> I disagree on there being too many fillers, as I like nearly all tracks on the album.



Fantastic recording, and I whileheartedly agree with your sentimnets.


I'm really enjoying * Boom Bip - Seed To The Sun*. The best way to describe it is A Boards Of Canada with a more hiphop flavoured sound. Fantastic solid effort, I cant wait to hear the team up with Daedelus. _Closed Shoulders_ is such an awesoem track.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 4, 2006)

Radiohead - Airbag


----------



## Sid (Jan 4, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I'm really enjoying * Boom Bip - Seed To The Sun*. The best way to describe it is A Boards Of Canada with a more hiphop flavoured sound. Fantastic solid effort, I cant wait to hear the team up with Daedelus. _Closed Shoulders_ is such an awesoem track.



yeah, that would be a good description.

The "Daedelus and Boom Bip" folder in my upload isn't a team-up but rather 2 seperate remixes of a track from the Donnie Darko soundtrack.

good tracks though. They have a creepy, eerie sound to them, that really fits Donnie Darko.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 4, 2006)

*Karl Sanders - Saurian Meditation*

Meditative is right.

I can close my eyes and simply float away on this albums beauty.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 4, 2006)

Ghosts of the Great Highway by Sun Kil Moon. Awesome album.


----------



## mow (Jan 4, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> yeah, that would be a good description.
> 
> The "Daedelus and Boom Bip" folder in my upload isn't a team-up but rather 2 seperate remixes of a track from the Donnie Darko soundtrack.
> 
> good tracks though. They have a creepy, eerie sound to them, that really fits Donnie Darko.



It really is grand, he's definiatly a fav. of mine now. So much thanks for sharing this mate
*
Sonic Youth - Sonic Nurse*

Man, it sure feels like 1983 all over again. Ever since their first release, Sonic Nurse have been rocking us, avant grading us and experimneting with sound ina fashion that even inspired post rock gods Mogwai and pretty much everybad since that day. And _Sonic Nurse_ is a colosuss mixture of every SY recording. I love you guys
*
5/5*

Next up; Hans Appelqvist!


----------



## less (Jan 4, 2006)

What's the difference between this thread and the sticky on the top again?

Anyway:
_Under The Western Freeway_ by Grandaddy.

"A.M. 180" wins the love-song category with these lines: "We'll sleep for days and talk about things important to us like whatever. We'll defuse bombs and walk marathons and take on whatever together. Whatever together."


----------



## mow (Jan 4, 2006)

This is for albums, the other is for single songs. And I actually do neede to unstick that one. everyone posts in it and it will never fall to the end of the page

*goes to gain mod points*


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 4, 2006)

Elliott Smith - XO

Thanks moe and S&G! OOOH! *Dances along with Waltz #1*


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2006)

*Eminem *Curtain call


----------



## mow (Jan 5, 2006)

*Talking Heads - Remain In Light
*
Talking Heads are on of the most brilliant bands that came out of the 70's, and pretty much the forefathers of art rock/ post punk/new wave; and it's a damn shame they get no love or recogniation whatsoever.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 5, 2006)

*Hans Appleqvist - Bremort*

Very very subtle, and atmospheric, I am really, enjoying this.


----------



## Kiie-chan (Jan 5, 2006)

Magna Carta: Crimson Stigmata/Tears of blood OST.


----------



## C?k (Jan 5, 2006)

rage against the machine - killing in the name


----------



## less (Jan 5, 2006)

*Atomic - Boom Boom*
Swedish/Norwegian Jazz buffs. Their latest album, and I think it might be my breach into the world of jazz  Contains a fantastic cover of "Pyramid Song by Radiohead, amongst other things.


----------



## Yueri (Jan 5, 2006)

Mika Nakashima - Blood


----------



## C?k (Jan 5, 2006)

duno what its called but its in American Pie


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 5, 2006)

Cowboy Bebop OST


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 5, 2006)

*The crimson - atreyu *
very nice heavy song


----------



## iwakura (Jan 5, 2006)

cars lol naruto opening


----------



## theskyisfallin (Jan 5, 2006)

*Amnesiac - Radiohead*

I feel a bit let down as this isn't Kid A [Mrk. II]


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2006)

electric Six *Fire*......


----------



## mow (Jan 5, 2006)

theskyisfallin said:
			
		

> *Amnesiac - Radiohead*
> 
> I feel a bit let down as this isn't Kid A [Mrk. II]



I always though of it as Kid B-


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Jan 5, 2006)

Titan - Corazon

Funky funky yeahhhhhh!!!


----------



## Oompje (Jan 5, 2006)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> Cowboy Bebop OST



yeey  

currently: De Schaduw Van De Brug-Blof (dutch band)


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 5, 2006)

Devin Townsend - Synchestra

LEak!!!LSQDAPASSAFASFA


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Jan 5, 2006)

Kings of Convenience - Love is no Big Truth


----------



## less (Jan 5, 2006)

*Old 97's - Fight Songs*

Is it college rock? Is it country? Is it pop? Do I care?
One of the few albums I really love that I consider to be thoroughly shallow.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2006)

*Nujabes* - *Metaphorical Music*

Never before has an album had so many spins from me as this one.


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Jan 5, 2006)

The Chemical Brothers - The Test


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 5, 2006)

Decadence by Head Automatica. Very very good. I love the guys voice.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 5, 2006)

*Arcturus and the Deception Circus - Disguised Masters*

How many black metal bands would let their music be used for re-mixes...including a HIP-HOP mix?

Well Arcturus have, and no matter how much shit was spewed by the ioh so open-minded Black Metal crowd, it's pure fucking genius. The Hip-hop version of Master of Disguise is epic and has some exceedingly awesome bass. The Ad Astra mixes are both awesome, and at no point does this album fall apart. This is the kinda of blood that the black metal scene needs more infusions from.


----------



## Sid (Jan 6, 2006)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> Decadence by Head Automatica. Very very good. I love the guys voice.



yeah, Daryl is a cool vocalist.

Do you have the leaked version of that album? It has a bunch of awesome songs that didn't make it to the final version of the album.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 6, 2006)

entombed we collide - Death by stereo


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 6, 2006)

Ikue Asazaki - Utaba Utayun


----------



## shadowtyphoon23 (Jan 6, 2006)

frankenstein girls will seem rather sexy- by mindless self indulgence


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2006)

*Peccatum - The Moribund People EP*

Pure Peccatum awesomeness.


----------



## C?k (Jan 6, 2006)

forgotten and loved - unknown album


----------



## Voynich (Jan 6, 2006)

Frou Frou - Details


Addicting as hell. I'm gonna hunt down whoever suggested me this XD


----------



## Sid (Jan 6, 2006)

*addictive

I love that album. Imogen Heap, the singer, released a new solo album a couple of weeks ago. You might want to check it out, it's quite good, but I prefer Frou Frou though.

I'll pm you a link later tonight


----------



## Voynich (Jan 6, 2006)

>.>  My english isn't improving right now XD I cleared my whole Itunes and am renaming and sorting everything. And yeah, I'd like to hear Imogen Heap. It's hard to find her solo stuff on soulseek.

Switched to 

Extol - The Blueprint

Christian metal ftw?   I dunno, I like this particular band though. Maybe it's cause I saw them when I went to see Opeth. Good associations?


----------



## jkingler (Jan 6, 2006)

Boom Bip - Seed to Sun

Thanks, Sid (I am pretty sure you shared this one XD).

"Mannequin Hand Trapdoor I Reminder" is my fave by far. I loop it. <3


----------



## FrouFrou (Jan 6, 2006)

Sigur Rós - Takk


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 6, 2006)

*my angel rocks back and forth - Four Tet*
lovely sounds  realy chilling


----------



## mow (Jan 6, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Frou Frou - Details
> 
> 
> Addicting as hell. I'm gonna hunt down whoever suggested me this XD



Dotn hate me XD!

Sid; pass Imogen's cd by me too mate =]
*
Joanna Newsom - The Milk eyed Mender*

Joanna rocks, simply rocks. I love her freakingly odd voice and her awesome harp

<3


----------



## Voynich (Jan 6, 2006)

It wasn't you Moe!

It was...Kane. *growl* MSN huntage will start now

Three Silver Mount Elegies - something...xD The one someone from here passed around XD


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 6, 2006)

Evan. Fallen


----------



## mow (Jan 6, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> It wasn't you Moe!
> 
> It was...Kane. *growl* MSN huntage will start now
> 
> Three Silver Mount Elegies - something...xD The one someone from here passed around XD



XD

Have I ever sent you _Elysian Fields - Dreams That Breathe Your Name_? Eons better than Frou Frou. and the vocalist is just 

Listening to Tom Vek atm. This is really really good.


----------



## Ryu (Jan 6, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Sid; pass Imogen's cd by me too mate =]


Me three? <3


*Vienna Teng - Warm Strangers *
and
*Vienna Teng - Waking Hour*

It's like.. Frou Frou, Tori Amos, Vertical Horizon, Sia, Jewel, Poe and the likes, but _better._ It's so close to perfect <3


----------



## Voynich (Jan 6, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> XD
> 
> Have I ever sent you _Elysian Fields - Dreams That Breathe Your Name_? Eons better than Frou Frou. and the vocalist is just
> 
> Listening to Tom Vek atm. This is really really good.



You didn't, but you will now ^^ 


Listening to my loose tracks folder. Mostly Irish metal and some random songs I actually am ashamed of liking XD


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 6, 2006)

Joe's garage - Frank Zappa


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2006)

*Kekal - 1000 Thoughts of Violence*

Sigh/Arcturus influenced avante-garde/expiremental black metal from Indonesia. Highly, highly awesome.


----------



## mow (Jan 6, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> Joe's garage - Frank Zappa



Why Does It Hurt When I Pee?



			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> *Kekal - 1000 Thoughts of Violence*
> 
> Sigh/Arcturus influenced avante-garde/expiremental black metal from Indonesia. Highly, highly awesome.



Oh cata, dont make me beg for it.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2006)

Hah
I'll up it asap 

Both albums.


----------



## mow (Jan 6, 2006)

Danke 
*
dEUS - The Ideal Crash*

sky's write up sums up perfectly.



			
				theskyisfallin said:
			
		

> I really like _The Ideal Crash_, I think it has one of the strongest first halves of any album I own, 'Put the Freaks Up Front' has bite, which contrasts strongly with 'Sister Dew''s and pretty much the rest of the albums laid back feel. 'The Magic Hour' is my favourite song from the album, listening to the song just conjures images of aimlessly floating down meandering streams, without a care in the world. Which makes the lyrics even more effective for me.
> 
> The second half of the album feels a bit weaker. It's not weak though, just when compared to the 1st half, it seems to lack some of the magic something which the first half has. In fact it's only the last 3 songs I don't quite connect with, so it's a pretty rough divide.



It's really good, and emits such a _Smashing Pumpkin - 1979 _ vibe, like crusing around aimlessly after school with your mates then spending the night on a hill top.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 6, 2006)

currently listening to Ex-models - Pink Noise.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 6, 2006)

*Scumdogs of the Universe by Gwar.*


----------



## NaRa (Jan 6, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Danke
> *
> dEUS - The Ideal Crash*
> 
> ...



I'm intruiged uploadage plz mr.Moe?
---------------------------------
on topic
*Coheed And Cambria*:_Good Apollo,I'm Burning Star IV,Volume I,Through fears of the eyes of Mad_

godly orchestra intro.Very nice guitar.In fact i have my sights on learning welcome home.But jesus christ is this guys voice high.oh well different is good..Sometimes

overall worth the 8.99 i paid definately not sure if its worth the 19.99 price without the sale that was going on.

Off-Topic
fucking best buy and sam goodies.Never go there for music!


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2006)

Ace (to the Gwar not the Coheed)^

*Kekal - Acidity* Kekals late 05 release is unbelievable, taking all the elements from their previous album they up the production, add more electronic sounds, clean vocals and traditional elements. This is a band to follow closely. They are going to become the new Sigh/Arcturus/Ulver/ect..


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 6, 2006)

Still spinning Gwar.

Cata, you seem to be listening to alot of those kind of bands right now. Just something I noticed.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2006)

My winamp Playlist is queued up with all post black/expiremental black bands.

Sigh, Solefald, Ulver, Green Carnation, Peccatum, Kekal, Tyrant, Kadenzza, The Vision Bleak, Arcturus, Limbonic Art, Mirrorthroen, Thurisaz, Seyminhol, Le Rumeur des Chaines,  Oathean, Abberant Vascular...


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 6, 2006)

Damn good stuff, damn frockin' good.


----------



## mow (Jan 6, 2006)

*Shpongle - Nothing Lasts...Nothing Is Lost*

Of all the bands I dream of seeing live, this is on top of the list, even more than GSY!BE. Why dont they release a new record? 

And Gwar owns. specially _Violence Has Arrived._


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2006)

I LOVE Shpongle.

So very much.

I wish to see them live...but I doubt I ever will.


----------



## olaf (Jan 6, 2006)

*The Young Gods* - Kissing the sun


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 6, 2006)

Shpongle is sex mixed with ice cream. I want to see them live also.

Im spinning my single tracks, lots of songs, most of em from Cata.


----------



## mow (Jan 6, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I LOVE Shpongle.
> 
> So very much.
> 
> I wish to see them live...but I doubt I ever will.



I know, it's insianly depressing, I mean GSYBE are suspodly going to release a new EP in 2007, so a tour is always likely, and if not them we can always see ASMZ. But shpongle is just..

I cant even begin to imagine how trippy their gigs were.



			
				Olaf said:
			
		

> *The Young Gods* - Kissing the sun



Oh please, send!


----------



## cloin (Jan 6, 2006)

*Behold... the Arctopus - Alcoholocaust*

Can it get any more tech?  No.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2006)

Yay for Behold...The Arctopus.

Spastic and awesome.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 6, 2006)

Still spinning singles, On Corb's version of Waste and Tragedy. So awesome.


----------



## mow (Jan 6, 2006)

*Estradasphere - Buck Fever*

o______________O


----------



## theskyisfallin (Jan 6, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I always though of it as Kid B-



That would be the wittier name for it (which I completley missed  damn my slow brain).

*Labor Days - Aesop Rock*

Aesop is THE rapper for me, I love him too much.


----------



## Sid (Jan 6, 2006)

Ryu said:
			
		

> Me three? <3
> 
> 
> *Vienna Teng - Warm Strangers *
> ...



better?  

can you upload an album for me?


----------



## mow (Jan 6, 2006)

ohhh, _Aesop Rock - Daylight_ is too good to be true.

Sid; I'll pass the Elysin Fields record your way too, you'll love it. and cheers for the Imogen up <3

*Devendra Banhart - Niño Rojo*

Simple, dazzling freak folk. Deveandra is unbelieveavbly grand, and I cant wait for Vetiver's new record.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2006)

*Solefald - Neonism*

Socially conscious avante-garde black metal.

I mean, how awesome is that?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 6, 2006)

*Modest Mouse - Lonesome Crowded West*

One of the most important albums of my life, has had enourmous influence on my music career. Simply brilliant!​


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 6, 2006)

*The Mouse and the Mask by MF Doom*. So awesome.


----------



## 8018 (Jan 6, 2006)

A7X
~City Of Evil! =O

likee this CD =D


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm sorry for you ^

*Solefald - Pills Against the Ageless Ills*

A socially conscious CONCEPT album from avante-garde post black geniusi.

XD


----------



## Powerman (Jan 6, 2006)

Raybun Brothers - Butterfly Kisses

I'm working on a wedding CD.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 6, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> *Estradasphere - Buck Fever*
> 
> o______________O



 

Choking Victim - No Gods, No Managers

Greatest punk I ever heard!


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 6, 2006)

Good shit Simp, Damn good.

Decadence by Head Automatica.  I loff this album.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 7, 2006)

Black Coats and Bandages by Clann Zu.
Simply incredible.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 7, 2006)

Respinning *Pills Against the Ageless Ills*

Solefald are not only intelligent and wickedly awesome, but damn strange.


----------



## C?k (Jan 7, 2006)

*The All American Rejects - Dirty Little Secret*

it may be kinda old but its cool


----------



## FrouFrou (Jan 7, 2006)

Hood - Outside Closer


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jan 7, 2006)

*Elliott Smith // Elliott Smith*​
one word: awesome


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 7, 2006)

*Green Carnation - A Blessing In Disguise*

WOW! Just WOW! Thanks Cata, you whore! ​


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 7, 2006)

My pleasure S&G My pleasure 

*Mirrithrone - Of Wind and Weeping* Orchestral/symphonic black metal. Mmmmmm gooodness.


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 7, 2006)

CKY - Suddenly Tragic


----------



## Northern Nomad (Jan 7, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

*Ghosts of the Great Highway by Sun Kil Moon.* Awesome album, Thanks moe!


----------



## FrouFrou (Jan 7, 2006)

The Dresden Dolls - The Dresden Dolls


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 7, 2006)

*Radiohead - Kid A*

Somehow fitting 5 AM in the morning. Haven't listened to it for like six months. Sounds mesmerizing now tho.​


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 7, 2006)

Cake - Motorcade of Generosity

Spinning all their albums...


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 7, 2006)

*Spearhead - Home*

So jazzy with such an awesomely smooth voice.


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 7, 2006)

Strapping Young Lad- All Hail the New Flesh


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2006)

*Ying Yang Twins - Wait (The Whisper Song).*

haha. one of the many random songs that come up on the iTunes shuffle


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 8, 2006)

Now spinning:

The Guess Who - Wheatfield Soul


----------



## cloin (Jan 8, 2006)

*Clutch - The Elephant Riders*

This is easily my favorite album from these Maryland rockers.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 8, 2006)

Bright Eyes- The Calendar Hung Itself.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 8, 2006)

*Corb Lund - Hair in My Eyes Like a Highland Steer*

This is country the way it's meant to be god damnit.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 8, 2006)

*goretex weather report - shinning*
powerfull song like the part when it becomes alittle more heavy


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Jan 8, 2006)

Fettes Brot - Falshe Entscheidung
(in english: Fat Bread - Wrong Decision)


----------



## Sid (Jan 8, 2006)

Kasabian - Kasabian


----------



## Psyonic (Jan 8, 2006)

I write Sins not Tragedies - PANIC! at the disco

I'm liking this band  but they look so emo its not funny. 


>.>
I'm the new cancer tralalalalalala
<.<


----------



## C?k (Jan 8, 2006)

forever rembered - unknown


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 8, 2006)

an other brick in the wall - pink floyd


----------



## Psyonic (Jan 8, 2006)

Tentative -System of A Down


----------



## C?k (Jan 8, 2006)

my dirty little secret - TAAR


----------



## less (Jan 8, 2006)

*Belle and Sebastian - The Life Pursuit*
Leaked new album that Sid sendt me. Not sure what I think about it yet, but they sure as hell rips off the opening bars to The Zombies' "Time Of The Season" in opening track "Act Of The Apostle".


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Jan 8, 2006)

Jamie Foxx feat Snoop Dogg & The Game - With You


----------



## less (Jan 8, 2006)

*Imogen Heap - Speak For Yourself*
Sounds like St. Etienne with less wood and more plastic vibes. Less wisdom and more youth.

EDIT: I have now decided that I like this album.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 8, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> *Imogen Heap - Speak For Yourself*
> Sounds like St. Etienne with less wood and more plastic vibes. Less wisdom and more youth.
> 
> EDIT: I have now decided that I like this album.



Ditto.

After 3 days I can consider it one of my favourite albums.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 8, 2006)

John Frusciante - Shadows Collide With People

The man owns!


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 8, 2006)

Deathdart said:
			
		

> I write Sins not Tragedies - PANIC! at the disco
> 
> I'm liking this band  but they look so emo its not funny.
> 
> ...



They look emo because they are emo.

Scumdogs of the Universe by Gwar!


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 8, 2006)

Durch Nacht und flut - Lacrimosa
great song


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 8, 2006)

Caitiff Choir by It Dies Today


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 8, 2006)

John Coltrane and Duke Ellington  - ST

I love my Jazz


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 8, 2006)

Ashes of the Wake by Lamb of God. Still deciding which album I'll settle down with.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 8, 2006)

Frou Frou - Details


And usually I just skip directly to Imogen Heap after Details is finished Xd


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 8, 2006)

Settled on Ashes of The Wake, which is almost done, then I'll move on to Fuck World Trade. Which Last.fm doesn't seem to want to recognize.


----------



## IBU (Jan 8, 2006)

Sigur Ros- Agaetis Byrnum
Kamelot- The Black Halo


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

*Devendra Banhart - Cripple Crow*

I love how all folk stars are moving into a more full band stylign atm.


----------



## Powerman (Jan 9, 2006)

Pearl Jam - Alive

Live - Lightning Crashes


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

*The Futureheads - The Futureheads*

Because I love faux-hip nu-nu-nu-wave no matter what you say!


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

*Issa Bagayogo  - Timbuktu
*
Electronic Mali blues/roots, awesome awesome stuff.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

*Joy Division - Substance*

What can I say, it is simply Joy.  Been a year since I've listened to it and I accidently dug it up today. I'm glad I did.
​


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 9, 2006)

john legend - Number one


----------



## Crowe (Jan 9, 2006)

Danger doom - The Mouse and The Mask

Best.


----------



## NaRa (Jan 9, 2006)

*dEUS*-_Ideal Crash_


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Nightmare Made Flesh by Bloodbath. So heavy, \m/


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 9, 2006)

*Estradasphere - Buck Fever*

Chaotically demented and delightful


----------



## basiK (Jan 9, 2006)

Just got *Joe Purdy - Stompingrounds*

Loving it to death.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Hair In My Eyes Like A Highland Steer by Corb Lund. 

\m/ Pure country, bitch


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

^ <3333, both you, Corb and Cata for this.
*
Toumani Diabate & Ballake Sissko - Nouvelles Coroes Anciennes*

Wow wow wow. I'm so glad I picked this up on random. I completely forgot which record it was till I played it ( i cant believe I forgot Sidiki Diabate T_T). One of the bests mali records in my collection, and has the most authentic and enthrilling sound among them all. You will never believe what 42 strings could do in an acuostic setting.


Srew the guitar man, Kora is the shit!


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 9, 2006)

^ Gimme.

>.>

Please.

Oh and have you listened to Kekal yet?


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 9, 2006)

*Opeth - Damnation*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Buck Fever By Estradasphere. So awesome. Oh so awesome.


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> ^ Gimme.
> 
> >.>
> 
> ...




I'm going to need a re up mate. It was one of the last records I receieved before my harddrive crashed. And I didnt get a chance to back it up.


----------



## Sex (Jan 9, 2006)

*Fear Factory - Archetype
*
Hmm... not bad.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 9, 2006)

*Bill Hicks - I'm Sorry Folks*

What a fucking genius. Honestly, he is pure damn evil. Awesomely so.


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nevermore - Dead Heart, In A Dead World*


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Jan 9, 2006)

Royksopp - Only this Moment


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 10, 2006)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Miss Machine

Truly one of the greatest albums ever...


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 10, 2006)

one of the best versions of 
*zoot allures - frank zappa*
gotta love the solo in that one


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

Steven Segal - Songs from the Crystal Cave. Oh god, someone shoot me now!


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

*Punky Brewster - Crooked On Phonics*

I cant get over the fact this recorded was made in less than two weeks, yet it's better than everything released from the pop punk genre combined. Devin is a god. And his ethod ofr covering a deathmetal band gone punk is just priceless XD


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 10, 2006)

I love Punky Bruster.

I mean, a comedic concept al;bum about a cheesy death metal band that goes pop punk....when they realized they were making no money.

It is also, extremely good pop-punk XD

*Sound Directions - The Funky Side of Life*

Wow, this is fucking brilliant. I had to wait ages to hear it, but it was so wrth it.


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

I love how we trade ace shiat Cata


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm rockin *Hella - Brown Metal* at the moment.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 10, 2006)

Moe, you NEED to check out the link to Elliot Brood I put up in the Local Music thread

LOVING this album right now.

Loving it so very much.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 10, 2006)

Actually, i guess Hold Your Horse Is is the name of the album.


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

lesserhumyn said:
			
		

> I'm rockin *Hella - Brown Metal* at the moment.



What's it like?

Cata, will do!


----------



## chauronity (Jan 10, 2006)

*Joy Division ~ Heart and Soul *



I got a big set of this uploaded @ YSI, so you who want some joy division, PM.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 10, 2006)

I own most Joy Division albums.

Loved them.

Still love them.

RIP Ian.

Now Spinning: Some Tibetan Throat Singer recordings. This is VERY funky stuff.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 10, 2006)

Ghosts of the Great Highway by Sun Kil Moon. So awesome.


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

*Tinariwen - Amasakoul*

Mali tribal music, but using electronic insturments and ahuge reggae and rock influence. I'm going to listen to this record on a weekly basis till my bones rot.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 10, 2006)

*Alice in Chains - Dirt*

Grunge? Metal? Alternative? Who cares, it's just fucking awesome.


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

Cata, The Pixies or Alice In Chains?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 10, 2006)

Alice in Chains.

No competition in my books.

Pixies rock, but AiC..*drools*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 10, 2006)

Karl Sanders - Saurian Meditation. Frockin' shweet.


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

It's a shame that nither bands get any loving =[



			
				lesserhumyn said:
			
		

> I'm rockin *Hella - Brown Metal* at the moment.



Maaaaaaaaan, that blew my ears away O_O. I want more!

*Tindersticks - I*

About to sink my teeth into this.


----------



## Liengod (Jan 10, 2006)

*The Unicorns - Thunder and Lightning*


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 10, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> It's a shame that nither bands get any loving =[
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uploading the rest of the album for you as we speak.  i'll PM you with it when it's done.  Merry really late christmas.


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

lol, cheers mate XD


----------



## 8018 (Jan 10, 2006)

does a single song count or is the
whole CD?

well anyway, yet again i'm spinning
*A7X City Of Evil*, 
but the song that i'm like repeating countless
time is *Trashed and Scattered*,
i have an obsession with it XD


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 10, 2006)

By *ED!* HOW can you listen to that album?
^

Now spinning: *Clutch - Pure Rock Fury* Pure Clutch perfection, all over the place, uncompromisingly heavy and catchy at the same time.


----------



## Liengod (Jan 10, 2006)

*We Are Scientists - Nobody Move, Noboby Get Hurt*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 10, 2006)

Spinning The Funky Side of Life by Sound Direction.


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> Spinning The Funky Side of Life by Sound Direction.



Grooving? YEAH!
Moving? Yeah
I said groovin, groovin groovin groovin!!! 

*The Smalls - To Each a Zone*

yeah, this is definiatly my fav. Smalls record, which is an extremly hard comment to make, since everythign by them is wickedly grand.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 10, 2006)

Movin' and Groovin' 

To Each a Zone is sexy, oh so sexy.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 10, 2006)

oh man, me and the smalls go way back to my punk rockin days.
currently rockin:
*At The Drive-In - Relationship of Command*.  Their best album.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 10, 2006)

The Smalls are a huge part of the Candian indie rock scene, and go back quite a ways.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm starting spinning To Each A Zone right now...
But I must say my fav is still Waste & Tragedy..


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 10, 2006)

Agreed ^

Pity the Man With the Fast Right Hand and Empty V ftw

*Emperor - Anthems to the Welkin at Dusk*

This is what it's all about folks. Dark, sharp and shockingly beautiful.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 10, 2006)

*Emperor - Anthems to the Welkin at Dusk*

omfg! The guitars, the voice.. All making this so extremely cold and brutal!

Sentences can't describe this. Just \m/


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 10, 2006)

*Desert Sessions - 9/10*

Wow, these guys are hiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh as kites.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 10, 2006)

Electric six _fire_.......


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Jan 11, 2006)

AFI-Halloween


----------



## mow (Jan 11, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> *Desert Sessions - 9/10*
> 
> Wow, these guys are hiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh as kites.



Tell me about it XD

*Parker And Lily - The Low Lows*

I'm not even paying attention to the lyrics, but the vocals and instrumentation is magical. It really feels as if someone took _Bark Psychosis_, made them less experimential and mixed them with a slow motion _My Bloody Valentine_. Very dreamy lo fi pop. Amazing.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 11, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> It really feels as if someone took _Bark Psychosis_, made them less experimential and mixed them with a slow motion _My Bloody Valentine_.



_Loving the analogy 

I'm listening to * Miss me Baby - Chris Cagle*_


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 11, 2006)

*Ulver - Perdition City*

Psychedelic metal infused electronic soundtrack to a silent film.

MEANT to belistened to in the darkness with headphones...so many levels.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 12, 2006)

*From Monument To Masses - The Impossible Leap In One Hundred Simple Steps* very excellent post-rockish music with no singing, just un-amplified yells.  Oh, and lots of soundbits from news reports and whatnot.  It's a concept album for 9/11.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 12, 2006)

*Matisyah - Shake Off the Dust, Arise*

I cannot thank you enough for this moe. This is absolutely pure and perfect reggae. Thank you so very much. Gonna buy Live at Stubbs next weekend (second live album I have bought, and one of them was by accident.)


----------



## Heroic (Jan 12, 2006)

Nick Cannon ft. Anthony Hamilton - Can I Live?
(this song makes me cry)


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Jan 12, 2006)

Mobb Deep feat Tony Yayo - Gangbang Muzik


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 12, 2006)

The Misfits - Children In Heat


----------



## Powerman (Jan 12, 2006)

Children of Bodom - Taste Of My Scythe

It's what's playing this very second.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 12, 2006)

*Kekal - 1000 Thoughts of Violence*


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, expiremental Black metal brilliance.


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2006)

mate I need that , I cant find the pm or the folder I saved it in 

*Emporer -Anthems To the Welkin At Dusk *

Fuck man! I dont think I've heard anythign heavier or more intense in my life. It starts out with extrmely mellow and crisp guiatr work teamed up with amazing keyboards and doomsday drumwork, but then simply explodes. Extremely aggresive, the double bass( it is a double bass right?) and the drumming (they have the best drummer in the world) is fantastic.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 12, 2006)

Have you tried a search on your hard drive moe?

If that doesn't work, I'll re-up.

And yes, Trym is a fucking brilliant drummer, his speed is insane (next to Nick Barker and Gene Hoglan he's one of my faves.)


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, I think it got lost with the crash =[. I was sure I had the pm saved, but I obviously deleted it by mistake. Cheers mate.

I'm sending you a hiphop record my mate linked, he bought based on the fact Mr. Lif and Aesop rock fanboyed over the band completely, I'm about to d/l it now and see if it's worth the hype.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 12, 2006)

Okees, re-upping.



Aesonp Rock and Mr Lif.....

Mmmmm, sounds like tastiness.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jan 12, 2006)

Opeth - My arms, your hearse

 What're you talking about, Catatonik?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 12, 2006)

This is the album thread uncle jafuncle 

That's merely a track 

*Grayskul - Deadlivers*

Any album that opens with a quote from Boondock Saints is fucking brilliant in my books. And so far, this is fucking awesome hip-hop.


----------



## cloin (Jan 12, 2006)

*Kaada/Patton - Romances*

I hadn't heard very good things about this album, but damn, I think it's fucking great.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 13, 2006)

*Ex Models - Other Mathematics*
I think this is tied with zoo psychology as my favorite ex models album.


----------



## C?k (Jan 13, 2006)

onwards 2 - Klimkeks


----------



## FrouFrou (Jan 13, 2006)

Sufjan Stevens - Illinoise


----------



## Poopahd (Jan 13, 2006)

Damian Marley - Pimpa's Paradise


----------



## C?k (Jan 13, 2006)

*Dizzee Rascal - Stand Up Tall*

* *


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 13, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> *Dizzee Rascal - Stand Up Tall*
> 
> * *


Big ups on that one.  

*Pig Destroyer-Terrifier*


----------



## Poopahd (Jan 13, 2006)

Marlon Asha - Ganja Farmer


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> *Grayskul - Deadlivers*
> 
> Any album that opens with a quote from Boondock Saints is fucking brilliant in my books. And so far, this is fucking awesome hip-hop.



I still need to give that a spin, Im sure Im going to love it. He sent me two more records by them, want?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

FUCK YES!

Dude, they reference Doom in the final track, I know that the phrase metalface has got to about Mutha fucking Doom.

*Green Carnation - Light of Day, Day of Darkness.*


----------



## Sid (Jan 13, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Any album that opens with a quote from Boondock Saints is fucking brilliant in my books.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

Ah yes, Bleeding Through.

Haven't listened, heard a buncha stuff about them though.


----------



## mow (Jan 14, 2006)

*Ornette Coleman - Free Jazz*

I will never be able to review this record and express it's majesty. so here's what the late great Lester Bangs thoughs on it:

_It is one of those rare albums that never sits still long enough to actually solidify into what it previously seemed. Not always immediately accessible, it might take some getting into, but the time spent is well repaid. Because properly conceived and handled noise is not noise at all, but music whose textures just happen to be a little thicker and more involved than usual, so that you may not hear much but obscurity the first time, but various subsequent playings can open up whole sonic vistas you never dreamed were there. So you play the record many, many times, slowly making your way to the heartland of its diffuse complexity, then revelling long in its multiplicity, finally growing tired of it months and innumerable playings later since any record gets old eventually. It's just that these sounds take longer to learn._

Spot on sir.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 14, 2006)

*Farmakon - A Warm Glimpse*

Take a Finnish Opeth, throw ina double dose of jazz, and extra dose of thrash, shake it up and then bake for two hours. Absolutely brilliant debut album.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 15, 2006)

Tinariwen - Amassakoul
Moe, thank you so much for this album.  It's so incredible considering who it's made by.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 15, 2006)

*Opeth - Damnation*

I felt like something depressingly soothing, and this is definitely it.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 15, 2006)

Failure-Fantastic Planet

Thank GOD for Ken Andrews


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 15, 2006)

*don't know where youre going - Moleman*
some funky sounds there 
i like moleman


----------



## Korey (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm currently listening to 2 albums. They are:

My Chemical Romance - Three Cheers for Sweet Revenge. This album rules it was made for the lead singer, Gerard Way and the bass player, Mikey Way's Grandma, Helena. 

My Chemical Romance - I brought you my bullets, you brought me your love. This is their first album. It's not as good as the second but I still love it.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm listening to Nara's teacher's album, Corey Smith - In The Mood.  It's really quite enjoyable.



			
				Korey said:
			
		

> I'm currently listening to 2 albums. They are:
> 
> My Chemical Romance - Three Cheers for Sweet Revenge. This album rules it was made for the lead singer, Gerard Way and the bass player, Mikey Way's Grandma, Helena.
> 
> My Chemical Romance - I brought you my bullets, you brought me your love. This is their first album. It's not as good as the second but I still love it.



Man, My Chemical Romance is really, really bad.  The singer isn't very talented, and the instrumentals are boring, at the least.


----------



## less (Jan 15, 2006)

*Kalocin - Tetris (Music A)(Piano Practice Remix)*

What?


----------



## IBU (Jan 15, 2006)

I am currently listening to Signify by Porcupine Tree an absolutely album I must say.


----------



## kagemane1 (Jan 15, 2006)

Oasis-Whats The Story? (Morning Glory?)
I think one of the best alblums of all time.
The Who-Greatest Hits
i love the the who there best album

And songs

We Are Scientists-Lousy Reputation
Franz Ferdinand-Take Me Out
The Killers-Somebody Told Me


----------



## skunkworks (Jan 15, 2006)

Matisyahu's new album, Youth. It has a slick studio sound, but it's not strictly reggae-ish.


----------



## Pheonix_222 (Jan 15, 2006)

uhhhh

Chopin


----------



## NaRa (Jan 16, 2006)

Jose Gonzales-Australian Tour Ep

I've gotten so many albums in the last  4 days i havn't had a chance to listen through the whole thing.

Loving everybit of it.I especially loved the joy division cover.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 16, 2006)

*Opeth - Damnation*

I wish Opeth will make more mellow albums like this. It's simply so relaxing to listen to the melancoly melodies of this album.​


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2006)

skunkworks said:
			
		

> Matisyahu's new album, Youth. It has a slick studio sound, but it's not strictly reggae-ish.




Could I PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE have that 

*ED! *demands it


----------



## Vibracobra (Jan 16, 2006)

*Boris - Pink*

Ah, internet. You've been missed.

Anyway, I'm going to go out on a limb, and say that this might be an album of the decade. Yes, I know I've listened to it only once. And yes, there are lots of other pretty good things that have come out this decade, especailly in the metal arena, which if I may say so, is having somewhat of a renaissance right now. But seriously, it's jammed packed full of everything I love about music. It's fast, brutal, sludgy and it shreds bitches to pieces.


----------



## NaRa (Jan 16, 2006)

Stevie Ray Vaughan and double Trouble-Greatest hits

Currently On little Wing.I love this song.I always will <3


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2006)

*Enslaved - Below the Lights*

Progressive viking post-black metal.

Enslaved are god-like and this may be their finest piece of brilliance.


----------



## Ruri (Jan 16, 2006)

Frank Sinatra - All Of Me  

moe <3


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 16, 2006)

*Dark Angel - Darkness Descend*


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2006)

*Limbonic Art - The Ultimate Death Worship*

*Glee*

This is going out to all the usual suspects, first off to all of those of you who found the brilliance of Emperor.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 17, 2006)

Desiderata - Demos


----------



## Zhongda (Jan 17, 2006)

crossfade - cold

i jus found this on my psp.. i love this song!


----------



## crystal-kay (Jan 17, 2006)

Wind - Akeboshi


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Jan 17, 2006)

J-Luv feat Das Bo - Lebendig & Frei


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 17, 2006)

Marvin Gaye - I want you =\


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

Vibracobra said:
			
		

> *Boris - Pink*
> 
> Ah, internet. You've been missed.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to go out on a limb, and say that this might be an album of the decade. Yes, I know I've listened to it only once. And yes, there are lots of other pretty good things that have come out this decade, especailly in the metal arena, which if I may say so, is having somewhat of a renaissance right now. But seriously, it's jammed packed full of everything I love about music. It's fast, brutal, sludgy and it shreds bitches to pieces.



I want me some of this.


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Jan 17, 2006)

Azad - Der Bozz


----------



## chauronity (Jan 17, 2006)

*The Smashing Pumpkins - Stand Inside Your Love*

You and me
Meant to be
Immutable
Impossible
It's destiny
Pure lunacy
Incalculable
Insufferable
But for the last time
You're everything that I want and ask for
You're all that I'd dreamed
Who wouldn't be the one you love
Who wouldn't stand inside your love
Protected and the lover of
A pure soul and beautiful you
Don't understand
Don't feel me now
I will breathe
For the both of us
Travel the world
Traverse the skies
Your home is here
Within my heart
And for the first time
I feel as though I am reborn
In my mind
Recast as child and mystic sage
Who wouldn't be the one you love
Who wouldn't stand inside your love
And for the first time
I'm telling you how much I need and bleed for
Your every move and waking sound
In my time
I'll wrap my wire around your heart and your mind
You're mine forever now
Who wouldn't be the one you love and live for
Who wouldn't stand inside your love and die for
Who wouldn't be the one you love

*<3*


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 17, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I want me some of this.


 Do you have the Boris/Merzbow album or  Akuma No Uta? They are amazing. The album cover to Akuma made my head turn two or three times.


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

I have niether unfortunatly Hook me up mate 
*
Blonde Redhead - Melody of Certain Damaged Lemons *


Wow, this is awesome. Such a low key effort. I never expected Blonde Redhead to take this route, they were always more noisy and brash in most of their records. But _Melody.._ has a more lonesome, melancholic arua around it. The music is simply intensified if you play it while cruising around aimlessly. I'm loving this alot.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 17, 2006)

currently playing - A State Of Trance- Armin van Buuren


----------



## Mugiwara (Jan 17, 2006)

The Bleach OST  whaaaat.. it IS the current  I just borrowed it from my friend


----------



## Danchou (Jan 17, 2006)

Lady Sovereign - Cha Ching

She's something i usually would turn my back to, but i seem to like it.. somehow. Reminds me a bit off Dizzee Rascal, since it's in the grime genre.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 17, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I have niether unfortunatly Hook me up mate


Give me a day. I have to go to work now so I'll pm you asap.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 17, 2006)

*Kinski - Airs Above Your Station*

Simply brilliant mixture of post-rock and indie rock. Manages to capture my mood today. Good stuff.​


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 17, 2006)

*Broken Social Scene - You Forgot It In People*
I don't think i need to describe how awesome this album or this band is.


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

Cheers mate :. Have a prosporous day 

*the Innocence Mission - Small Planes*

A gentle flower, a warm beautifully scented flower. Thats the only way I can describe it. Kristine is the femae quivilant of Sam Beam. Low key, gentle and heart warming folk music combined with full band supportal, fantastic vocals and grand songwriting. If you like Over The Rhine, this is for you.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 17, 2006)

and now it's time for something a bit faster and heavier
*Dead Kennedys - Bedtime for Democracy*
This album blows my mind every time i listen to it.  It's just so fast and well written.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

*Virgin Black - Sombre Romantic*

It's a beautiful album, and it has more metal blended in, but I think Elegant...and Dying is superior in most ways.


----------



## mow (Jan 18, 2006)

*Logh - Everytime A Bell Rings, An Angel Get's His Wings*

What a solid debut by one of Swedens most promising bands. Indie rock with a a slight touch of post rock added to it.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 18, 2006)

Jenny Lewis with The Watson Twins-Rabbit Fur Coat

Soooooo much better than the last Rilo Kiley album.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 19, 2006)

Refused - The Shape of Punk to Come

Great hardcore band.


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> Jenny Lewis with The Watson Twins-Rabbit Fur Coat
> 
> Soooooo much better than the last Rilo Kiley album.



I just finished spinning it, and that's the exact impression I got. Her voice is 10 times as soulful and her songwriting is much more storywise driven and captivating. Ace.


----------



## Sid (Jan 19, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Refused - The Shape of Punk to Come
> 
> Great hardcore band.



Refused are fucking dead


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2006)

*Kekal - Acidity*

A colosuss merger of black metal, classicaland progressive rock influences mixed with a varied amount of avant grade running through out it . Amazing upload Cata. I'm loving this.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 19, 2006)

I rather thought you would.

1000 Thoughts of Violence is also brilliant, I love the neo hip-hop bit in the midst of one of the tracks.


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2006)

Im about to spin that in a bit =]

The jolly Rogers - S/T

I just got the cd, and it's so good! Imagine Clap Your hands Say Yeah but 10 times as fun


and dont listen to what cata has to say about them, he's just being a mean grumpy old man  XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 19, 2006)

*[The Replacements*]Stink - The Replacements*

I'm hooked on this song.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 19, 2006)

Currently building the Psalms of *ED!* compilation


----------



## natto (Jan 19, 2006)

the greatest most classic hip hop joint ever - vanilla ice's ice ice baby


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 19, 2006)

Dirty Three- Whatever You Love, You Are.

This album is so good. I love the violin, it adds a whole other dimension to the music.


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm listening to Passion. The Kingdom Hearts 2 opening theme. It's cool


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 19, 2006)

*Secede - Tryshala*

Just starting, thoughts to come later.


----------



## cloin (Jan 19, 2006)

*Edge of Sanity - Crimson*

This is my favorite single song *ever*.  It also happens to be 43 minutes, so...


----------



## FrouFrou (Jan 20, 2006)

Neutral Milk Hotel - In the Aeroplane over the sea 

thank you moe


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 20, 2006)

Barenaked ladies - Falling for the First time

such a great band


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Jan 20, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> Barenaked ladies - Falling for the First time
> 
> such a great band


I've heard of them. never really stopped to listen though.


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2006)

FrouFrou said:
			
		

> Neutral Milk Hotel - In the Aeroplane over the sea
> 
> thank you moe


My pleasure . Have you heard any of The Decemberists' material? I think you'll like them alot

colin; do share mate =]


*Ayreon - The Human Equation*

14#!$#!#@&!%~!!!!!


----------



## FrouFrou (Jan 20, 2006)

yeah, i?m currently spinning them and i like them even more ^^

The Decemberists - Her Majesty the Decemberists


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 20, 2006)

Broken Flower songs


----------



## .Naptha (Jan 20, 2006)

Pandora.com 

*Vindicated - Dashboard Confessional*


----------



## basiK (Jan 20, 2006)

Currently Spinning

*Pain Of Salvation - Entropia*
genius stuff


----------



## Liengod (Jan 20, 2006)

*Badly Drawn Boy - Another Pearl*


----------



## C?k (Jan 21, 2006)

*Sean paul - Tempreture*

good song


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Jan 21, 2006)

Cuban Link feat Mya - Sugar Daddy


----------



## more (Jan 22, 2006)

Mercury Rev - Deserter's Songs (if you like Flaming Lips or Grandaddy, you'll like this)


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Jan 22, 2006)

Jack Off Jill - Sexless, Demons, and Scars


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 22, 2006)

*Enslaved - Below the Lights*

Just damn fucking epic.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 22, 2006)

1000 Thoughts of Violence by Kekal. Pure headbanging goodness.


----------



## C?k (Jan 22, 2006)

*All American Rejects - P.S i love you*


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 22, 2006)

*Ween - Quebec*

Why these guys are not being hailed as Gods by everyone is beyond me.


----------



## mow (Jan 22, 2006)

They are most certainly divine

*A Tribe Called Quest - The Low End Theory*.

So Im thinking of my semina hiphop list that cata wanted to do, and this will most certainly be the first record I'd review. Q-tip and he Quest changed the hiphop landscape by merging socially conicuous and fun with Jazz and blue note recordings. On of the most innovative bands that influneced everyone from Madlib, The Roots to Gift Of Gab and  2 For 5


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 22, 2006)

Im currently Spinning _Dream To Make Believe by Armor For Sleep_.

My favorite emo band EVER. Love em to death.


----------



## more (Jan 23, 2006)

Right now, I'm spinning *Eric Dolphy*'s supposed 1964 classic _Out to Lunch_. Can't seem to get this album. I'm not sure avant-garde jazz/post-bop is my thing.


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 23, 2006)

What right now?

Well some Jimmy Hendrix is on.

XX


----------



## C?k (Jan 23, 2006)

*Onwards 2 - Klimeks*

best UK garage song out ^^


----------



## mow (Jan 23, 2006)

more said:
			
		

> Right now, I'm spinning *Eric Dolphy*'s supposed 1964 classic _Out to Lunch_. Can't seem to get this album. I'm not sure avant-garde jazz/post-bop is my thing.



I reviewed it a while back. It's one of my all favs, but still a hit or miss though. It you want a lighter avant grade record; check out _Pharoah Sander - Karma_ or _Charles Mingus - The Black Saint And Sinner Lady_. Far more accessiable than Eric's work.

But if you do wish to tackle hardcore (for lack of better terms) avant grade, try _John Coltrane - Instellar Space_. It's...rather unique and a very hard pill to swallow.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 23, 2006)

Duende - Illimitado


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 23, 2006)

A Fever You Can't Sweat Out by Panic! At The Disco.


----------



## mow (Jan 23, 2006)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> A Fever You Can't Sweat Out by Panic! At The Disco.


Sweet record

*Erykah Badu - Mama's Gun*

Eryah is one of the finest musicians of our time. A blend of funk, jaz, blues and soul that no other artist (aside from Madlib) is daring to attempt. Erykah's song writing, vocals and proactive melodies are awe inspiring and dazlzing. This is groovy, funky, tear jerker and most important of all; passionate.

*4.5/5*


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 23, 2006)

Kenny Hayes - Ibiza sky (Alex M.O.R.P.H. Mix)  
Like to stay in a trancy mood =D


----------



## uchihafangirl15 (Jan 23, 2006)

Planet Hell ~Nightwish


----------



## NaRa (Jan 23, 2006)

Sigh-Imaginary Sonicscape.

This is one KickAss Album
I love it.^_____^

P.S. I think i'm in love with Requiem-Nostagia


----------



## uchihafangirl15 (Jan 23, 2006)

Dance, Dance~Fall Out Boy
I love them ^.^


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

Teh tenacious D Cd.......


----------



## mow (Jan 23, 2006)

*D' Angelo - Brown Sugar*

Godd, now this is waht Im talking about. Groovy, funk and sultary as hell. D'Angelo created the finest neo-soul record in existance, it's a shame this record is missed out by music fans

So, Im going to pimp it


----------



## NaRa (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm glomping my PURCHASED Cash Cd.Finally had the money to go buy it ^.^.i also refused to listen to all the songs until i purchased it.
Johnny Cash-American IV


The Man comes around-Good Old Cash love em to death
Hurt- Nine Inch who?Cash made this song his own brilliantly
I Hung My Head-Loves it!
Personal jesus-I learned how to play it the minute i heard it.Simple yet so cool.
In My Life-On par with the original.Great song
Desperado-AHHHHHHH!Is that Don Henley Singing in the background!*Dies*


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Jan 23, 2006)

.... what?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 23, 2006)

^ thanks for the contribution.

*Matisyahu - Shake Off the Dust, Arise*

If for nothing else, I will adore moe till the end of time for exposing me to this mans genius.


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Jan 23, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> ^ thanks for the contribution.
> 
> *Matisyahu - Shake Off the Dust, Arise*
> 
> If for nothing else, I will adore moe till the end of time for exposing me to this mans genius.


yeah.... you're welcome


----------



## C?k (Jan 24, 2006)

*N.E.R.D - Rock Star*


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 24, 2006)

*Sense Field - Save Yourself*

now *Elliott Smith - The Last Hour*

I love this song..


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 24, 2006)

Avamea - In the end       Why I always listen to trance? Because I like it =P


----------



## xingzup (Jan 24, 2006)

Slipknot - Duality


----------



## more (Jan 24, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I reviewed it a while back. It's one of my all favs, but still a hit or miss though. It you want a lighter avant grade record; check out _Pharoah Sander - Karma_ or _Charles Mingus - The Black Saint And Sinner Lady_. Far more accessiable than Eric's work.
> 
> But if you do wish to tackle hardcore (for lack of better terms) avant grade, try _John Coltrane - Instellar Space_. It's...rather unique and a very hard pill to swallow.



I never give up an album easily, so I'm starting to enjoy it now. Well, at least parts of it.

Yeah, I've heard _The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady_. It's really good. I'd like to get into more of Mingus' stuff. Any recommendations?


----------



## mow (Jan 24, 2006)

_Mingus - Ah Um_ is a must have. I'm sure you'll love it, also _Mingus Mingus Minugs_ and _Blues & Roots_


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 24, 2006)

Dengue Fever - Ethanopium Cool song from the movie broken flower


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 24, 2006)

Akimbo-Forging Steel and Laying Stone.

Thank GOD we have some decent new releases again. Winter is no bueno.


----------



## mow (Jan 24, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> Akimbo-Forging Steel and Laying Stone.
> 
> Thank GOD we have some decent new releases again. Winter is no bueno.



It's out already?!! I though it was a late 06 release. How does it compare to _City Of the Stars_?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 24, 2006)

Fucking AMAZING. Uploading now.


----------



## IBU (Jan 24, 2006)

The fall of Troy- Doppleganger


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 24, 2006)

*Arcturus - The Sham Mirrors.*

This album makes me want to perform carnal acts on Garms flesh.


----------



## NaRa (Jan 24, 2006)

Junip-Black Refuge EP

Three Cheers for Jose gonzalez!


----------



## spanishsamurai (Jan 24, 2006)

Music from the NG Audio Portal.


----------



## NaRa (Jan 24, 2006)

Matisyahu-Shake Off The Dust..Arise

Holy Fucking Shit............             =O

God Bless File Sharing.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 24, 2006)

*Kaizers Orchestra - Maestro*

Much love to less for this beauty.


----------



## Yojimbo (Jan 24, 2006)

Where'd you go - Fort Minor


----------



## Ruri (Jan 25, 2006)

Junip - Black Refuge EP


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2006)

Ween - Stay Forever

From the all-over-the-place album, White Pepper.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 25, 2006)

Angelina - Pictures of you (DJ Shog Remix)


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 25, 2006)

*Classified - Boy-Cott In the Industry*

Smooth, intelligent, humorous and self-depecrating hip-hop from eastern Canada.

Very fucking cool.


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2006)

*Classified - Boy-Cott In the Industry*

Cata said it's awesome, about to spin it in a moment


EDIT: speak of the devil XD


----------



## Voynich (Jan 25, 2006)

Melissa Auf Der Maur - Auf Der Maur


<3  teh sex. Or it makes me horny at least XD


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 25, 2006)

Hahahahhaha

nice timing moe.

I look forward to your thoughts.

Maho gets off on Auf Der Maur?

Huh


----------



## Voynich (Jan 25, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Hahahahhaha
> 
> nice timing moe.
> 
> ...



Don't huh me xD Songs about sex with Mark Lanegan vocals? Someone hand me some clean panties!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2006)

A Tribe Called Quest - Footprints

From the album "People's Instinctive Travels and the Paths of Rhythm."

I am sifting through my Hip-Hop collection for likely contenders to be placed on my Essential List (I feel like Pete Tong right now XD).


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 25, 2006)

You do know this is the what ALBUM thread right people?

Not the what song...

That's a different thread.

Just a little clarification for you peeps.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 25, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Don't huh me xD Songs about sex with Mark Lanegan vocals? Someone hand me some clean panties!



I would but mine are all dirty from just thinkin about it.  

Slow Runner-No Disassemble

not quite sure what to think about this yet


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 25, 2006)

*Iron Maiden - The Essential Iron Maiden*


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Hahahahhaha
> 
> nice timing moe.
> 
> I look forward to your thoughts.



Well, that certainly hit the spot. He came off as a much clearer Sage Francis. He has such a powerful flow and great rythem. I bet he could do metal really well. Amazing lyricst too and the beats come of as twisted Boogie Down Productions meets Buck 65 combo. Really ace.
I finally go

*You Say Party! WE Say Die! - Hit The Floor!*

picked it out on a whim becuase of the awesome name. I hope they live up to it.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 25, 2006)

Radio Head - Sit down, Stand up!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2006)

Nas - You're da Man

Stillmatic has such good production, and Ether is such a hard diss track XD


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> *You Say Party! WE Say Die! - Hit The Floor!*
> 
> picked it out on a whim becuase of the awesome name. I hope they live up to it.



Hot diggigdy damn! They totally live up to their name. Imagine Broken Social Scene with a slight touch of Sonic Youth, more punkish and much muuuuch more spazzier Cat Power like vocalist.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2006)

Sounds highly pimpable, eh, Moe? 

Nas - One Mic


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2006)

You'll get t mate. I hate YSI and their blocking

*Nils Petter Molvær - Solid Ether*

What a behemoth. Merging jazz with avant grade, dark ambience and electoric. Sure; Superslient, Tim Hagans, Ben Neill and Jon Hassell beat him to that forumla, but that doesnt change the fat Nils still manages to sound fresh and innovative. It's a real shame this amazing trumpter doesnt get the recognition he deserves. He's what you would've gotten if Miles Davis was more into ambience than jazz structure. Kick ass.


----------



## Merryweather (Jan 25, 2006)

*UVERworld* - Chance

Gosh, this song is waaay too addictive. I could listen to this alll day long. ^_^


----------



## mow (Jan 27, 2006)

*Art Blakey - Moanin'*

Easily one of the top 5 jazz albums of ALL time and _the_ definite hardbop recording, soul, exciting, and riveting. The drumming is unparalled and it's  brilliant techniqual aspects can almost be compared with metal drummers. and let's not forget the thrilling solo interplay between the musicians. This is definiatly going to make the seminal jazz list.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 27, 2006)

Shins - Chutes Too Narrow


----------



## mow (Jan 27, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> Shins - Chutes Too Narrow


_You toooooold us of your new life there
you got someone comin' around
gluing tinsel to your crown
he's got you talking pretty loud~_


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 27, 2006)

Opticane - Valley Cruiser


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 27, 2006)

Corinne Baile Rae - Corinne Bailey Rae

Corinne is a very talented british singer whom has been compared to billie holiday. Im not so sure about that but I do know her voice is intoxicating, expressive and very unique. As for her style im going to use her own words to describe it "its a little bit of everything: it's chilled out, acoustic, kooky, atmospheric and soulful."


----------



## mow (Jan 27, 2006)

*Mos Def - Black On Both Sides*
Ladies and gents, we now present to you, 10 reasons why Mos Def is the coolest cat to ever march the Earth (2nd only to Q-tip, ofcourse )

1- He's a freaking hippie
2 - He's may come of sometimes as a girlie man to a certain extent, but you dont want to test him, cause you know you're ass will get handed to you with one cool, old school arse whopping
3- He uses Aretha Franklin samples
4- Black On Both Sides came during one of hiphops WORST years, the years where P. Diddi (:barf) ruled the scene with an iron fist. Not only did he chalenge that, but he brought a fresh socially conicous moral that has been lacking since the days of the native tounge movement founders; A Tribe Called Quest and Arrested Development.
5- One of the few MCs who can really sing his heart out in every single track.
6- He's a bloody genius.
7-  One of the rare MCs whose also a session musician
8- His lyrics > you, your mama and you're entire family tree
9- He's a Black Star.
10- The song "Umi Says"

Even if this entire record sucked, it would still get a 4.75/5 in my book due to the unbelieveably insatiable _Umi Says_, which is easily one of the finest hiphop/soul/gospel(though influence is subtle)/funk fusion tracks of all time.


----------



## less (Jan 27, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> *Mos Def - Black On Both Sides*
> Ladies and gents, we now present to you, 10 reasons why Mos Def is the coolest cat to ever march the Earth (2nd only to Q-tip, ofcourse )
> 
> 1- He's a freaking hippie
> ...



You forgot one:
11. He can act. Like, in movies. I'm not talking about The Hitchhiker Guide.., I'm talking about him portaying a concerned, hard-working, and sometimes confused father in Monsters Ball.

EDIT so this is not Spam:
Listening to *Koppen - My Fashion Statment is Scrabled Eggs*
Another studionerd from the uber-indie Metronomicon Audio, label of the most scandalously underaknowledged pop-album in recent Norwegian history: last summer's *Sky-fi Altitudes* by *Magnus Moriarty*.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 27, 2006)

*Metal Circus - Husker Du*


----------



## mow (Jan 27, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> You forgot one:
> 11. He can act. Like, in movies. I'm not talking about The Hitchhiker Guide.., I'm talking about him portaying a concerned, hard-working, and sometimes confused father in Monsters Ball.



Touchee . He does it all ,and he does it well. He's working on a script for a new movie atm (and directing it), or so I've heard. I cant wait to see it


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 27, 2006)

*Wargames - Ironcross*


----------



## Vibracobra (Jan 28, 2006)

*Silkworm - Firewater*

Lonely guys out west have nothing better to do, so they get sloshed and write songs about getting sloshed. One of the bands of the 90s, and this is their classic. Perfect words to perfect music.


----------



## C?k (Jan 28, 2006)

*Chingy - One call away*


----------



## mow (Jan 28, 2006)

*John Legend - Get Lifted*

Im torn when it comes to this record. On one hand, _Let's Get Lifted_, _Alright_ and _Ordinary People_ are brilliant efforts, and are rightfully compared to Stieve Wonder (and that my friends, is not an light thing to say) but on the other hand, it suffers from all the bad cliches evident in nu-soul and R&B. Repetative  and far too symplistic lyricly wise. And most critical off all, the lack of orinigality in a good portion of the tracks tracks. That's not to say he's a bad artist; far from it. He has a tremendous amount of potential and the techniqual skills to back it up. But he lacks an emotional drive at times in his voice (which is wonderful, but at times is meh). Nice hiphop beats and grooves just wont cut it. 

Still; _Let's Get Lifted _ and _Ordinary People_ are heavenly. Extremely passionate, and hits close to home.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 7, 2006)

*Smashing Pumpkins - MACHINA-the machines of God*

re-listening to the Smashing Pumpkins after a long break...


----------



## Sakura (Feb 7, 2006)

mariah carey - shake it off


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 7, 2006)

*Piana - Snowbird*

simple awesome music


----------



## Neenah (Feb 7, 2006)

Dead Eyes See No Future - Arch Enemy 

God do I love the vocalist's voice. <3


----------



## mow (Feb 7, 2006)

*Ani DiFranco - Educated Guess*

This is probabily the most misunderstood and underrated record I know off, let alone by the songstress wonder that is Ani. Immense, moody, dark and desolate; this is easily ani's most emotionally raw and in-your-face release. 

Certainly not a recording one can simply dive in, appreciation is acquired  after several listens. Most of Ani's old fans disped this recording for it, I personalyl think this shows a unique transition point as she shows of a jazzier side and really blares her vocal potentional in a ravelling new light It does however demonstrate another more sort of jazzy side of Ani and it showcases her vocal talents in a whole new light. 

Fantastic work Mrs. Ani, you yet again show us why you are above us mere mortals.

*4.75/5*


----------



## Seany (Feb 7, 2006)

Story of the Year.


----------



## C?k (Feb 7, 2006)

*Not Falling - unknown*

its like a rock/metal mix lol


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 7, 2006)

*Smashing Pumpkins - Adore*

pretty dark album by the pumpkins but its total love


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 7, 2006)

*Louis Armstrong - Dream a Little Dream of me *


----------



## Itachi (Feb 7, 2006)

*Sr-71 - My World*


----------



## mow (Feb 7, 2006)

*Chick Corea - Return To Forever*

The peak of 70's jazz fusion recordings, and certainly Corea's finest effort to date. A graduate from The Miles Davis JAzz school, it's extremly influenced by Miles late 60's expertimantal phase. The conglomerant of paino, flute, bass  percussion and soprano sax, mixed with over driven amplifers and ambience. All those elements combined with Mr.s Flora's melodic singing add up to create one of jazz finest gems.
_
Sometime Ago/La Fiesta_ will leave your jaw hanging on the ground

*5/5*


----------



## less (Feb 7, 2006)

*Iron and Wine - The Night Descending*
If young Jimmy Page and Sufjan Stevens smoked hash until they couldn't play too fast or sing too high, their genius offering would probably sound something like this.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 7, 2006)

Burst-Origo

So much more technically mature than their last album. Its a HUGE jump forward for the band. Explores various aspects of metal that are often times left to waste behind generic riffage and vocals. People say that this is a new generation of Isis, and while I don't like comparisons like that, I actually tend to agree. _Where the Wave Broke_ is utterly joyous. Can't get enough of this.

I say *5/5*


----------



## mow (Feb 7, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> People say that this is a new generation of Isis



That was spot on. Im so happy they apprantly lived up to my expctations and then some. I cant wait to spin it now.


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2006)

*Porcupine Tree - Lightbulb Sun*

Man, the more I listen to PT, the greater my love for them grows. Psychadelic progressive rock at it's finest. Steven Wilson is a remarkable sing/songwriter/producer/vocalist; and the record exhibits such dashing consistancy.

*Last Chance To Evacuate Planet Earth* is :amazed.


----------



## Itachi (Feb 9, 2006)

*Sheryl Crow - The first cut is the deepest*


----------



## NaRa (Feb 9, 2006)

Jack Johnson-Sing a longs and lullabies for the film curious George.

As much as alot of his songs sound the same.I can never get enough of him ^.^

.14 tracks of good old feel good music.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 9, 2006)

*Weezer* - Pinkerton


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2006)

*Nils Petter Molv?r - ER
*
Good god Nils, you've out down yourself, In The Country, Supersilent and even Deathprod. PERFECT combination between avant grade jazz fused with ambience and old world instrumentation. Brillant.

And you resemble Miles Davis. A winner you are.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 11, 2006)

*Sigur Rós - Von*


----------



## Itachi (Feb 11, 2006)

*Sheryl Crow - The First Cut is the Deepest*

<3


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Feb 11, 2006)

Dj Mystery - Punani


----------



## olaf (Feb 11, 2006)

*Dead can Dance* - In Power We Entrust The Love Advocated

I've my DcD collection back *yay*


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 11, 2006)

Meshuggah- Catch Thirty Three


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Feb 11, 2006)

HORRORPOPS - HELL YEAH


----------



## C?k (Feb 11, 2006)

MJB - Be without you


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Feb 11, 2006)

sean paul- temperature


----------



## blk sasuke (Feb 11, 2006)

Ray J - Anytime


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 11, 2006)

Meshuggah - The Paradoxical Spiral


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2006)

*Devin Townsend - Physicist*

Dev and his heavy crew back at it. Wonderful <3


----------



## Taxman (Feb 13, 2006)

Radiohead ~ OK Computer

it's been forever since I listened to Radiohead....<3


----------



## minori (Feb 13, 2006)

Death Cab For Cutie - Plans

My first time listening to this band. Last.fm and maybe C-sama too recommended this to me so I had to try it. ^^ A couple of slow songs I don't fancy that much but all in all a really nice album.


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2006)

minori, Plans is easily DCFC's worst record to date. Check out _We Have The Facts And We ARe Voting YES!_ and/or _Transatlanticism_ for a more solid and consistent record by the band =]

I'm respinning *Trace Bundy - Adapt*. Unbelievavble. The man is a full orchestra with just a guitar.


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh no no, no offtopicness at all ^.^. this is exactly why the thread was made for mate =D. Welcome to the Dept btw, hope to see you posting more often ^.^

Plans isnt bad really, but in comparison with the band's other material, it's certainly the weakest. Still a good number of songs are in it, espically Soul Meets Body.


----------



## C?k (Feb 13, 2006)

*Chingy - One call away*

kinda old but it has a good beat to it


----------



## Dinus (Feb 13, 2006)

*Tiga - Sexor*


----------



## minori (Feb 14, 2006)

Death Cab For Cutie - Transatlanticism

Thanks Moe.  This really is a good album! <3 I love the singer's voice. And now I even like the slower songs (usually not that big fan of them...). ^^


----------



## botoman (Feb 14, 2006)

Go Jimmy Go - Girl with the Fishbowl Eyes


----------



## C?k (Feb 14, 2006)

*Linkin Park Meteora*

one of their best albums yet, maybe there is one song im not too keen on but if it was playing i wouldnt really mind. Some say alot of LP songs are the same but i personally dont agree, they tend to have a completely different beat and 
rhythm, but if in some case where a song would seem similar to another the words in any case can make up for it ^_^


----------



## Vibracobra (Feb 14, 2006)

*A Tribe Called Quest - Midnight Marauders*

RIP Jay Dee, aka J Dilla, Dilla Dogg. Your beats will be missed.


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2006)

^ RIP ._.
*
Hanged Up - Clatter For Control*

fuck-you-world-in-your-face music from the latest band to sign up to the constellation label. You might think that just a viola and drums to creat post rock soundscapes might be limiting for a band, but trust me; the depth and arual nature of these 2 guy's music is dumbfounding to say the least.


----------



## less (Feb 14, 2006)

*Motorpsycho - Demon Box*
I rediscovered this album by pimping it. Holy cow, this thing rocks. Next one up is "Morals and Dogma" by this record's co-producer. Guess it's about time I got serious in my Deathprod listening.


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2006)

^ I was just about to spin that actually. And yes. Deathprod.Download.now!


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2006)

Motorpsycho was so darn good. Now that's a rock rrecord. They literary covered every single mortal emotion, from utter glee to the darkest most morbid thoughs ( I blame Helge for that one XD). Great record, and certainly a fav of mine now. Would you happen to have _Timothy's Monster_ by them? I heard it outshines even _Demon Box[/I.]

Im currently chilling to Charles Mingus - Mingus Ah Um. A most excellent and wholesome jazz rrecording by one of jazz greatest minds. It's exptionally rare to see a band fronted by a non piano/brass player, let alone a bass player of al things. But Mingus (in hisusual in-your-face style re: Blues & Roots) shows that he can outjam and out groove anyone at the time. Amazing line up, but mingus' bass outshines the entire crew with it's solid back up and solo moments.

 A most traditional record by the man, a far out cry from his explostive material later on. True, The Black Saint.. is the man's finest moment, but this is a great intro to Mingus and jazz first timers in general._


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 15, 2006)

Between the Buried and Me - Alaska

I need to learn to rock like these guys...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 15, 2006)

Phil Collins - In the Air tonight


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 15, 2006)

*Dirty Three - Ocean songs*

awesong record i have to say


----------



## minori (Feb 15, 2006)

Ben Folds - Songs for Silverman

Don't know much about this artist... It's just something random I found from the library. ^^ Great piano and I love the singer's voice again.


----------



## narutorulez (Feb 15, 2006)

*The Used - I'm A Fake*


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Feb 15, 2006)

Janice - Chocolate Ice


----------



## C?k (Feb 16, 2006)

*Fya - Must be love.*

pretty old song, but has a good beat to it!


----------



## Rotang'd (Feb 17, 2006)

My dads old records, a lot to go though...Currently Pink Floyd


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 17, 2006)

Pharrel - Angel


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

*John Coltrane - Dakar
*
Coltrane sticking his toe in the water.  Unimpressive for many in comparison with his later works, but a central stepping stone for him evolving into the master he became.

Plus, the half assess everyone tends to complain about is rather unjustified. The record contains to sets, one recorded March of '57, the other in April. A sharp contrast is to be expected.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 18, 2006)

*Piana - Ephemaral*


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 18, 2006)

just a little something known as the Brown Album by a band called Primus.

It's good.


----------



## NaRa (Feb 18, 2006)

Dave Matthews Band-Stand up

God.Leroi is just so fucking amazing.


----------



## Merryweather (Feb 18, 2006)

*Shiina Ringo* - "Kuki"

^ awesome singer/musician ^_^


----------



## C?k (Feb 19, 2006)

Requiem For a Dream - Orchestra.


----------



## minori (Feb 19, 2006)

The Ark - In Lust We Trust

My favourite band


----------



## xoxo Megz (Feb 19, 2006)

Loretta - Will Smith (He is totally awesome. ^^)


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 19, 2006)

Between the Buried and Me.. Yeah, again.. I love the soft instrumental parts these guys create. If they keep up making albums, maybe a little better produced, they will become the best metal band there is.


----------



## mow (Feb 20, 2006)

_Miles Davis - The Complete Bitches Brew Sessions_

Perfection.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 24, 2006)

*Porcupine Tree - Glass Arm Shattering*

Simply gorgeous


----------



## less (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey, we're back!

*Archie Bronson Outfit - Derdang Derdang*

If Nick cave was young today and trying to break through doing post-punk revival, this is what he'd sound like. I think I like it.


----------



## C?k (Feb 24, 2006)

woo NF back!

Seventy times Seven - Brand New

good song, i like the words really funny and stuff i can relate to! haha. its very punk rocky so if ur not into that kinda thing i dont recommend otherwise DL away!! XP


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2006)

Oasis - Morning Glory

God, this song is sending shivers down my spine.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 25, 2006)

*Devin Townsend - Infinity*

The soundtrack to a manic depressive mental meltdown.

Brilliant.


----------



## mow (Feb 27, 2006)

*Pimp Master - Soil & Pimp Sessions*


ooooooh man! Talk about great live jazz! This is definaitly one of the best quintets my ears have ever had the pleasure of orgasming too. As alien as Dolphy, as elegant as Evans, as intense as 'trane, as explosive as Cecil, as sophsitcahed as Ellington, as passionate as Henderson and as magnificent as Mingus. Thank you Blue cheese for sending this mate, Im loving ever instance of it


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

*Green Carnation - A Blessing in Disguise*

70's prog inspired metal from one of metals constantly evolving bands. I absolutely love this album.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Feb 27, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> *Green Carnation - A Blessing in Disguise*
> 
> 70's prog inspired metal from one of metals constantly evolving bands. I absolutely love this album.



Heh, I got their new one, The Acoustic Verses, and have only listened to it one or twice so far.  I need to give that one some more spins.

As for me currently, Leviathan - Verr?ter: Krankheit


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 27, 2006)

So Solid Crew - 21 Seconds


----------



## Voynich (Feb 27, 2006)

Universe Zero - Jack The Ripper


... I need another sweater or a big scarf. I hate the hairs in my neck rising like that...


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanatopsis123 said:
			
		

> Heh, I got their new one, The Acoustic Verses, and have only listened to it one or twice so far.  I need to give that one some more spins.
> 
> As for me currently, Leviathan - Verr?ter: Krankheit



I haven gotten the whole Acoustic Verses album yet, I ony have The Burden Is Mine...Alone EP. Love the title track though.

*Green Carnation - Hallucinations of Despair (Demo)*

This is NOTHING like the albums that would earn them the titles of genius. It's lo-fi black/death with mere hints of gothic ambience.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Feb 27, 2006)

NOMEANSNO - Why Do They Call Me Mr. Happy? 


Fucking awesome album, loving it to death.


----------



## mow (Feb 27, 2006)

My mind is being immersesd by a little sonic wonder called _Ozric Tentacles - Waterfall Cities_. I've never heard anything as remarkable or unique as this before :amazed.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

It took a while, but we got him there in the end colin 

*Flogging Molly - Within a Mile of Home*

Cheerfully depressed, and bitterly happy. Just right for my current state of mind


----------



## Erkekjetter (Feb 27, 2006)

Saurian Meditation by Karl Sanders. Wonderous album, truly. So ambiant, and evil, EVIL!


----------



## 8018 (Feb 27, 2006)

*IT Dies Today Album*
~Caitiff Choir


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hooverphonic - A New Stereophonic Sound Spectacular*

First time spinning it, and it's wicked. Fantastic trip hop. Though the songs tend to be inconsistent at time, it's still a dandy debt. Cant wait to hear therest of this bands stuff.

4/5

EDIT: *Hooverphonic - Blue Wonder Powder*

Now this is what Im talking about! Spacer, faster, and more cohesive. Outstanding fusion of dream pop + shoegazer rock + trip hop. Wicked

4.5/5


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Feb 28, 2006)

The Birthday Massacre - Violet


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 28, 2006)

Steve Vai - Eugene's Trick Bag

Go Ralph! xD


----------



## jkingler (Feb 28, 2006)

Amorphous Androgynous - Alice in Ultraland.

This is good, crazy, mixed-up music. I am hearing Indian style sitar music, Janis Joplin style classic rock, and all sorts of other influences. Nice.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

*New Day Rising - Hüsker Dü*

Pop influenced folk-punk.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 28, 2006)

*Ayreon - The Human Equation*

One hella awesome concept album.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

*Must I Paint You a Picture?;The Essential Billy Bragg: Disc One - Billy Bragg*

Current Track:

*Tank Park Salute*

_Kiss me goodnight and say my prayers
Leave the light on at the top of the stairs
Tell me the names of the stars up in the sky
A tree taps on the window pane
That feeling smothers me again
Daddy is it true that we all have to die

At the top of the stairs
Is darkness..._

Kick arse.


----------



## C?k (Feb 28, 2006)

*Kano - You can't*

new British MCing artist its pretty good! he got a nomination at the British awards for Best male new comer.

most his songs have completely different beats to them, all original and unique if your into the whole bass and beat music you'll love this song!! ^_^


----------



## minori (Feb 28, 2006)

Death Cab For Cutie - Transatlanticism

I've started to really love this album. ^^ Especially Expo '86 is a beautiful song...


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 28, 2006)

Trick Trick feat Eminem - Welcome to Detroit.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 28, 2006)

minori said:
			
		

> Death Cab For Cutie - Transatlanticism
> 
> I've started to really love this album. ^^ Especially Expo '86 is a beautiful song...



;] Great band. My brother introduced me to that album and i must say its very good

Im currently trapped listening to the amazing songs of

Taking Back Sunday - Where You Want To Be (Disk 1)

Some amazing stuff on that album =O


----------



## jkingler (Feb 28, 2006)

Seu Jorge - The Life Aquatic Studio Sessions.

Rebel Rebel and Life on Mars are two of my favorite covers right now. And those are just the first two tracks.


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2006)

*Pharoah Sanders - Black Unity*

37 minutes of pure, on the spot avant grade/free jazz improves that will blow your mind away. My 3rd most fav Sanders record of all tiem (the honor of 2nd and first goes to _Deaf Dumb Blind (Summun Bukmun Umyun) _and _Karma_ respectivily). Pharoah's blend of spiritually influenced jazz merged with an unlimited range of musical sources cannot and will not be captured ever again . From african percussion merging with dual bass, and hispanic lavoured notes, this is one of jazz's greatest jams of all time. Chaotic (yet melodic) fireworks of sound that gradually desceneds into mellow harmony.  If anything, this is world fusion at it's finest.


----------



## Sid (Feb 28, 2006)

Damien Rice - O

Hopefully a new album from Damien this year.


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> Damien Rice - O
> 
> Hopefully a new album from Damien this year.



*crosses fingers*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

Moe!!!

*humps moes leg*

Uh... sorry.

*Living In Darkness - Agent Orange*


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2006)

XD XD XD

*gives cookies*
*
Four Tet - Pause*

Cut+paste music never sounded better.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeah.. >>

*Live Bootleg - Embrace*

Live!


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2006)

^ Isnt it awesome? That's how you throw a live show


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

lol, the quality sucks, and the guy who taped it is laughing every 5 seconds for some reason. >>


----------



## Crys (Feb 28, 2006)

Bohemian Rhapsody-Queen


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

Are you talking about the British Embrace, or the American Embrace(Fronted by Ian Mackaye)


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2006)

Which live gig was it that you're listening to? I have 2 embrace bootlegs so far, and the sound is crisp in them all (if I recall correctly)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

Are you talking about the British Embrace, or the American Embrace, Fronted by Ian Mackaye.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh...

I got mine from a friend, Food for Thought and Hall of Nations.


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2006)

The american Embrace ( I freaking love Chris Bald)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

I got mine from Food for Thought and Hall of Nations >>


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow, forums went coo-coo for a moment there
*
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Lift Your Skinny Fist Like Antennas To The Heavens*

80 glorious minutes of utter dissonance and musical arousal. The is a reason why these guys are hailed as the greatest band of all time. The passion every note provokes is heart breaking, euphoric, joyful and morbid all in one.

5/5


----------



## jkingler (Mar 1, 2006)

^That is a fucking awesome album. I am glad that I finally listened to it. 

I am currently spinning CunninLynguists - A Piece of Strange. Some of the only Southern Hip-Hop that I can think of that I like, aside from Outkast.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 1, 2006)

*Voila Intruder - Gogol Bordello*

No one can beat these guys when It comes to being so wierd.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 1, 2006)

*Amon Amarth - Fate of the Norns*

Heavy, epic, surprisingly melodic. Pure fucking viking inspired blackened/death.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 1, 2006)

*Giraffe - Billy Creekmore*

Friend of mine has a one man band.


----------



## C?k (Mar 1, 2006)

*Klimeks - Onwards 2*

great song, no words just a sick beat and bass! sounds like an old video game which makes it so different from others. Recommend it to anyone whos into Uk Garage or likes that sorta music


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 1, 2006)

*Bad Brains - Bad Brains*


----------



## C?k (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sean Paul - Temperature* 

self explanitory xP


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Mar 1, 2006)

Of the Wand & the Moon - Nighttime Nightrhymes


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2006)

*Charles Bukowski - Poems & Insults*

God, the genius that Bukowski has finally sunk in. I was in the most perfect mood to ingest his material. Poetry never sounded better.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 1, 2006)

*Dreams are Free, Mother Fucker! - Minutemen*


----------



## Vibracobra (Mar 2, 2006)

*Confessor - Unraveled*

So heavy.


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2006)

*Madlib - Mind Fusion Vol.1
*
AMAZING one track mix record from Madlib. Im digging it alot. It feels like Sun Ra, Afrika Bumbataa, and Funkadelic mixed with hiphop. It really is music that makes you want to get high.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 2, 2006)

Fantômas - Suspended Animation

It's not the first time.


----------



## Sketchy (Mar 2, 2006)

Broken flowers ost: Ride your donkey


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes R - Tienermoeders


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2006)

*A Tribe Called Quest - People's Instinctive Travels And The Paths Of Rhythm*

Native Tounge movement pioneers, the tribe brought a most profound change to the hiphop scene with their blend of jazz, funk and soul with soically concious hip hop at a time where gangsta rap ruled with an iron fist. One of the finest debuts in music history, let alone hip hop.

Plus, the front man was the one and only Q-Tip. That alone is enough to hail them as legendary.

_Q-Tip is my title.
I dont think that is vital for me to be your idol,
But dig this recital.
If you can't envision a brother who ain't dissin',
Slingin' this and that, 'cause this and that was missin'.
Instead, it's been injected, the Tribe has been perfected.
Oh yes, it's been selected, the art makes it protected.
Afrocentric livin', Africans be givin'
A lot to the cause 'cause the cause has been risen.
Some brothers, they be flammin', thinkin' we ain't slammin,
Comin' off like the days where we used to wear the tans and
A blue-colllar talker, a hemisphere stalker,
A glass of O.J and a ten mile walk-a.
If you're in a Jeep and you dig what you're hearin',
Can I get a beep and a side order of cheerin'?
I am what I am, that's a tribal man.
We all know the colours, we all must stand.
As we start our travels, things they will unravel.
"Que sera sera", for this unit is like gravel.
Won't be gone for long, listen to the song.
If you can't pull it, all ya gotta do is

Push it along_


----------



## olaf (Mar 2, 2006)

*Nine Inch Nails* - Hurt


----------



## minori (Mar 2, 2006)

Ultra Bra - Sin? p?iv?n? kun synnyin

It's a Finnish band, so no-one has ever heard about it.  The lyrics criticize politics and society etc. but it's still easy to listen even without agreeing all they are saying.


----------



## less (Mar 2, 2006)

*Halcali - Bacon*
J-pop underage girl rap duo. I can't believe I'm liking this.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 2, 2006)

*Everything Falls Apart - Husker Du*


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 2, 2006)

Piana - snowbird


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Mar 2, 2006)

Away by Social Code

Awesome song, awesome band!


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2006)

I was spinning :*Alog - Miniatures*

Fantastic merger of organic ambience, electronica , jazz , noise and post roxk. Theese norweigan duo never ceases to throw you off the loop. You can never tell what direction a song will take. I love it to bits. 

Quite frankly, anything Ive gotten from Rune Grammofon Label was superb. Definaitly one of my fav music labels of all time.

Currently listening to:

*Youth Pictures of Florence Henderson - Unnoticable In A Tiny Town, Invisible In The City*

Brand new norweigan post rock quartet. I skimmed through the record earlier, and I really digged it. Trying to see if it's share worthy and attempting to muster up a review for it.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 3, 2006)

Ferry Corsten - Fire (Extended Mix)
Ferry Corsten - Fire (Radio Edi)
Ferry Corsten - Fire (Ferry's Flashover Mix)
Ferry Corsten - Fire (Ron van den Beuken Remix)
Ferry Corsten - Fire (Dub Mix)
Ferry Corsten - Fire (Bush 2 Bush Vocal Mix)

I just love Ferry's new song!
If you like electronic/dance you would sure like this one !


----------



## Kush P (Mar 3, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix - Live at Berkeley album

somehow he sounded pissed at this record


----------



## Sketchy (Mar 3, 2006)

Soil - Pick Me Up (new album: True self) !!!!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

*Nujabes - Modal Soul *(following in the steps of *Metaphorical Music*)

Great god damn albums.


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2006)

*Yesterday's New Quintet - Stieve*

A tribute by Madlinb to the great Stieve Wonder. simply beautiful.


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

*Shpongle - Tales of the Inexpressible*

I feel in love with that music.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

*The Bus - The Bus*

Thoughts to come later.


----------



## C?k (Mar 3, 2006)

*Unknown Artist - Never scared, Soild as a rock (remix)* 

new type of song hearing it for the first time.  A reggae song if your into that kinda thing you'll like this ^_^


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

There is a fuck load of good reggae, from Bob Marley to Matisyahu, to Bedouin Soundclash

*MF Doom (Special Herbs) - Kava Kava Root*

Hella awesome beats...instrumental Doom, so, damn, good.


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 3, 2006)

I've been listening to *Home *by Spearhead compulsively since kingler upped it for me.


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2006)

^ isnt it awesome? One of the best hiphop records of all time.

Im spinning *Fat John - LightWeight HeavyWeight*. On my count, I've orgasmed 6 times till now


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Orgasmed or eargasmed?

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird

This track gets me so fucking emotional. T_T


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

*Communic - Silence Surrounds*

Nevermore meets Porcupine Tree.

Yeah, that fucking awesome.


----------



## mow (Mar 4, 2006)

*Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue*

Blue On Green is great to fall asleep to which Im attempting to do now. Though the more and more I listen to this cd, the more I realise that if it wasnt for Bill Evans piano playing ,the record would've been completely worthless.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 4, 2006)

*Tortoise - Standards*


----------



## olaf (Mar 4, 2006)

*Shpongle* - Nothing Lasts... But Nothing Is Lost


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 4, 2006)

*Arcturus - Sideshow Symphonies*

God I love Vortex's voice.


----------



## olaf (Mar 4, 2006)

*Faith No More - Angel Dust*
dLed it some time ago but didn't gave it proper spinning.


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 4, 2006)

Shpongle- Connoisseur of Hallucination

So..damn..goood...


----------



## C?k (Mar 4, 2006)

*Stooges - I wanna be your dog*

i love this song! its a brilliant soundtrack to Lock Stock and two smoking barrels lol


----------



## olaf (Mar 5, 2006)

*Alicia Keys - Song in A minor*
dLed her two LPs and now giving it a spin.


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2006)

^ Have you heard_ A Rush Of Blood to The Head_ or _Parachutes_? If not I can up them for you =]
*
Charles Mingus - Pithecanthropus Erectus*

My first ever mingus record <3. And mingus' first shot as a fully fledged band leader. I love the fact how peope totally discredited him at the time and labelled his sound pointless when everyone soon copied him after that. This record through cool jazz and bebop heads of the loop.

The finest track is _Pithecanthropus Erectus_ , it's basically a tone poem showcasing the rise and fall of humanity, and it's amazing. Everything that exmplified avant grade before avant grade even existed . Mingus was light years ahead of everyone else in jazz.

Not the best Mingus record, the honour of that goes to _The Black Saint & the Sinner Lady_. But still a marvellous effort from n exptonally revoluntary musician.

Plus, he played bass, and smoked a pipe. That's as cool as you could get.

*4/5*


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2006)

*A Tribe Called Quest - The Low End Theory*

On a jazzy hip-hop bender.


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2006)

^ according to last.fm, Ive listened to an obnoxious amount of ATCQ this week XD


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2006)

in a few moments I'll be onto

*2for5 - Broke Minds Think Alike*

(Nujabes, The Roots, Q-Tip, Speahread, Non-Prophets, Sound Directions and P-Funk to follow)


----------



## TheChoji (Mar 5, 2006)

I new band to me called Silverstein. It's like a alternative/emo mix or somthing, but surprisingly I like them.


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2006)

*Meanwhile; Back in Communist Russia - Indian Ink*

Picked up this cd earlier today based solely on the band's name and the abstart cover for the reocrd. Here's  hoping.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2006)

*Non-Prophets - Hope*

Love this shit. Love it badly.


----------



## MewMew (Mar 5, 2006)

Forever~ L'Arc-en-Ciel
God their awesome!


----------



## olaf (Mar 6, 2006)

*Lao Che - Powstanie warszawskie*
OMG I wanted to listen to this since I heard them at a gig. This album is about uprising in Warsaw during the WW2, and judging from whatI heard at the concert it should be pretty good.


----------



## mow (Mar 6, 2006)

Pharoah Sanders - Karma

One of the finest jazz records of all time. Period


----------



## Elric (Mar 6, 2006)

L'arc en Ciel -Smile <----I know its old
L'arc owns your socks


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 6, 2006)

*Buzz or Howl Under the Influence of Heat - the Minutemen*



Love the name.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 6, 2006)

*Dark Tranquillity - The Gallery*

Simply intense.


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2006)

*Youth Pictures of Florence Henderson - Unnoticable In A Tiny Town, Invisible In The City*

The most recent norweigan export(Batman Boot, and the current cause for yet another fanboy obsession. Some might view them as your average inde band turned post rock, but they certainly arent average. Their sound is fresh and unique and holds it's ground, a remarable feat for a band with merely one record under their belt. If i had to compare them to a certain sound, think EiTS + Mum + Sigur Ros + The Books


----------



## C?k (Mar 7, 2006)

*Pass that Dutch - Missy*

not something i usuallly wouldnt listen to but it seriously wakes you up in the morning XD but i LOVE the bass and beat

@Moe - sounds good, i think il DL it fully when i get back from school today!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 7, 2006)

*Immortal Technique - Revolutionary Volume 2*

Considering how I feel, this is highly appropriate.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 7, 2006)

Extince - Ouders zet m op !
Good old fasion dutch rap............
I love it


----------



## Iron Skull (Mar 7, 2006)

Policy of Truth - Depeche Mode
curse that panabear for puting me onto this.


----------



## skunkworks (Mar 7, 2006)

*Nujabes - Metaphorical Music*


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 7, 2006)

*Orchestra Baobob - Specialist in All Styles*

More than anything, this now is what I needed.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 7, 2006)

Orchestra Baobab - Pirate's Choice

I just finished spinning SIAS a second time. I love that record to pieces. Little, teeny tiny pieces. And then you fuck the pieces! 

Pirate's Choice is fucking awesome, too. But it can't compare to SIAS, IMO. But that might just be the recording quailty. I'm not sure yet...

*Keeps listening*


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2006)

*Nevermore - This Godless Endervoar*

Intellegient, intense and passionate. Brilliant in every aspect.


----------



## less (Mar 7, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> *Youth Pictures of Florence Henderson - Unnoticable In A Tiny Town, Invisible In The City*
> 
> The most recent norweigan export(Batman Boot, and the current cause for yet another fanboy obsession. Some might view them as your average inde band turned post rock, but they certainly arent average. Their sound is fresh and unique and holds it's ground, a remarable feat for a band with merely one record under their belt. If i had to compare them to a certain sound, think EiTS + Mum + Sigur Ros + The Books


lol. My review of that album is cited on their website


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> lol. My review of that album is cited on their website



Which?! I cant tell which is your style since theyre all in nordic XD


----------



## olaf (Mar 7, 2006)

*Los trabantos - Miedzy rabarbarem a pomidorem*


----------



## ~Siggy~ (Mar 7, 2006)

Currently listening to *For My Pain - Fallen*

This is a finnish gothic band. I am not quite sure but a friend of mine said that this is some sorta project band *shrugs* where guys from different bands play in. _

The "Fallen" album contains ten tracks of gothic / atmospheric metal, which exude dark  	melancholy veiled in beautiful and catchy melody lines.

_One of the bands members is Tuomas Holopainen who some may know from Nightwish and he plays keyboard in For My Pain. I think that this is a good album and if you have a knack for gothic rock/metal I recommend this one


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2006)

The Mars Volta - De-Loused In The Comatorium

I simply love this album.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 7, 2006)

*Nevermore - Dead Heart in a Dead World*


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Mar 7, 2006)

Elysian Blaze - Cold Walls & Apparitions


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 7, 2006)

*Nevermore - Dreaming Neon Black *


----------



## Elric (Mar 7, 2006)

Lost Prophets -Start Something


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 8, 2006)

In trance we trust 11 !


----------



## AsunA (Mar 8, 2006)

*BoA*-_First Snow_

BoA's new album is the best!


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Mar 8, 2006)

Texholyze OST 1 - Music Only Music But Music


----------



## AsunA (Mar 8, 2006)

*BoA*-_Love is just what you can see_


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 8, 2006)

Constructing a concept album from a multitude of intelligent and socially conscious sources, including Nevermore, Communic, Porcupine Tree, K'naan, Immortal Technique, Choking Victim, Leftover Crack, etc...


----------



## olaf (Mar 8, 2006)

*The Mars Volta - A Missing Chromosome*


----------



## Darth Judicar (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm currently alternating between the Revenge of the Sith soundtrack and the Naruto OST's.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 8, 2006)

*New Day Rising - Husker Du*


----------



## Elric (Mar 8, 2006)

Elemeno P - Trouble in Paradise


----------



## kamii44 (Mar 8, 2006)

Underoath - A boy brushed red... Living in


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 8, 2006)

*The Early Years[rare and unreleased album] - Lonnie Youngblood feat. Jimi Hendrix*

1969.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 8, 2006)

*Molemen - instrumentals vol. 11 (action, not talk)*
Excellent album, nothing more to say.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 8, 2006)

*Must I Paint You a Picture?; the Essential Billy Bragg: Disc 2 - Billy Bragg*

and I'm listening to the song _You Woke Up my Neighbourhood_.

I loff tat song.


----------



## AsunA (Mar 9, 2006)

*Shakugan no Shana*-_Hishoku no Sora_


----------



## acidzerox (Mar 9, 2006)

The matches - E. Von Dahl Killed the Locals


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 9, 2006)

*Pain - Dancing With the Dead*

Fuck does this man ever craft brilliant music.


----------



## Elric (Mar 10, 2006)

*American Hi-Fi*-Hearts on Parade


----------



## olaf (Mar 10, 2006)

*Nine Inch Nails* - Pretty Hate Machine
I dLed whole NIN discography, and now I'm listening to each album. PHM ain't bad, and has some nice ideas, but on the other hand U hear that it was made in 1989


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll take Pretty Hate Machine over the plastic shit he's been putting out lately.

*Loreena McKennitt - The Mask and the Mirror*

Her voice is simply gorgeous.


----------



## NaRa (Mar 10, 2006)

So When It comes to Led Zeppelin I love them but  i've heard only about 75% of there songs on vinyl.So anyways im playing Stairway to Heaven just sitting in my den bored out of my mind when my dad walks in and says..."ive Never showed you have I"He then comes back in with a compilationn of 90% of there music in a four disc set on cds begging to be put in the dash of my car and on my ipod.

There is a god.

Led Zeppelin-Disc One


----------



## Naruto_and_Hinata (Mar 10, 2006)

From under the corktree, by fallout boy..
International SuperHits, by greenday..


----------



## warcraft (Mar 10, 2006)

Pink Floyd - The Trail


----------



## IBU (Mar 10, 2006)

I am currently spinning My arms, your hearse by Opeth. I love the dark but melodic guitars on this cd.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Embrace - Embrace*


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 10, 2006)

*Opeth - Damnation*

Such a dark and melancholy album


----------



## warcraft (Mar 10, 2006)

Johnny Cash - Ring Of Fire


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 10, 2006)

^ You do know, this is the ALBUM thread, not the individual song thread right?


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2006)

*Alog - Miniatures*

Okay, so Im a fanboy, and I think any norweigan relase is awesome, and I think anything from Rune Grammofon label totally effing ruls. But all that aside, Alog is exptionally grand. Excellent and unique approach in merging shoe gazer rock (at times), post rock with electronica and hefty does of layering and ambience experimentation. Even when it's at its dreary and methodical tones, it still remains to retai na certain humanity to it, which is simply marvellous

Frankly, it's an exhausting listen. Every song has so many unique aspects fused in it that it demands a full listen, but if you do give it a shot you will be most rewarded.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 10, 2006)

Armin Van Buuren live @ TE 2006 !


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 10, 2006)

*Peccatum - Lost in Reverie*

So dark and utterly twisted, yet beautiful.


----------



## skunkworks (Mar 10, 2006)

*Nujabes and Fat Jon - Departure*

From the the Samurai Champloo soundtrack.


----------



## Elric (Mar 10, 2006)

America Hi Fi -The Art of Losing


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2006)

Electic six senor smoke


----------



## notcomawhite (Mar 10, 2006)

trashed and scattered - a7x


----------



## mow (Mar 11, 2006)

*John Coltrane - Stellar Regions*

The _pop_ (and by pop I mean less chaotic) version of Interstellar Space. and trust me, that aint a bad thing at all. Coltrane's spacey sound is only paralled by Sun Ra, Dolphy and Pharoah Sander. He's ability to embark into unknown horizons yes still maintaining his feet on the ground is what sets this recording apart from any other trane release. This recording, along with _Expressions_,_ Intersetaller Space_,  _Meditations_...you can tell Coltrane knew he was going to pass away soon. There's a uniquely spiritual arua amidst each of those recordings. Not an aura of sadness, but an arua of tranquility.

Quite frankly, dont listen to what people tell you about _A Love Supreme_. It certainly is lovely, but this is the *definite* Trane recording.


----------



## Aecen (Mar 11, 2006)

Jimmy Eat World: Stay on my side [EP]

Arctic Monkeys:	Whatever People Say I Am, That's What I'm Not (Yup im hooked like tons)


----------



## minori (Mar 11, 2006)

Simon & Garfunkel - Best of

For some reason I haven't been listening to them for a long time... I wonder how I've survived without Mrs. Robinson. ;P


----------



## Larethian (Mar 11, 2006)

*RHCP - The best of
* 
*"Under the bridge"*

"Sometimes i feel 
like i don't have a partner
Sometimes i feel 
like my only friend,
is the city i live in,
the city of angels,
lonely as i am
together we cry..."


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2006)

Under The Bridge is always an awesome track.

*Led Zeppelin* - _How The West Was Won_

Simply an awesome album, I can't help but listen to Bron-Yr-Aur Stomp over and over again.


----------



## Larethian (Mar 11, 2006)

And now *Nirvana* - The Best Of

And Led Zeppelin rox


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 11, 2006)

*Delerium - Karma*

Absolutely amazing pop influenced electronica/ambience.


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2006)

*Shalabi Effect - Shalabi Effect*

This is a case when the album cover is the only way to describe the recording:



This is huge. I doubt I've ever heard anything as massive as this (2 hour + listen). It's drowning, disoreanting, melodic and empty all in one. Psycadellic post rock with eastern and arabian influences mergered with organic ambience. I have no idea how to grade such an effort, it's either the most filler filled record, or the most brilliant mind boggling free form recording ever made.

One thing I can assure you though; spinning this record while high is one fucking trip you shouldnt miss out on.


----------



## crystal-kay (Mar 12, 2006)

Alone (Piano Version) - Saiyuki

I feel like listening to instrumental versions of the music today.


----------



## Larethian (Mar 12, 2006)

*Leszek Mozdzer* - Piano
his skills are amazing


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2006)

*Boards Of Canada - The Campfire Headphase*

I'be beginning to enjoy this much more than _MHTRTC_. It's calm, collected, and most important of all, a mesmerizing listen from start to finish. I think the only term to describe it would be psychadelic folktronica.


----------



## Neenah (Mar 12, 2006)

*Subsonica - Amorematico* 

<3


----------



## ~Siggy~ (Mar 12, 2006)

*Guns 'n Roses - Appetite for destruction*. I have prolly listened this album for the millionth time but I just can't get enough of it.


----------



## Elric (Mar 12, 2006)

Nirvana -The Best Of


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 13, 2006)

Devin Townsend - Terria


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 13, 2006)

wippenberg - earth


----------



## Sieg (Mar 13, 2006)

*NIN -White Teeth*

Just finished for 3rd time tonight (12am-3:00am)


----------



## Neenah (Mar 13, 2006)

*Linea 77 - AVAILABLE FOR PROPAGANDA*

Spread the love of Italian rock bands. x]


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2006)

*Zyklon - World Ov Worms*: Industrial infused blackened death from some of the best goddamn musicians to come out of Norways black metal scene.


----------



## Elric (Mar 13, 2006)

Audio Slave -Out of Exile


----------



## mow (Mar 14, 2006)

*Spearhead - Home*

Hippy hiphop to the max! This is simply put; as cool as they come 8)


----------



## SousukeUchiha (Mar 14, 2006)

Take Me Back - Story of the Year.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 14, 2006)

Damn straight moe. Spearhead fucking own.

*Sigh - Imaginary Sonicscape*: Simply insane psychedelic post black fusion. Genius I tell you.


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 14, 2006)

Hmm.. i got an Mp3 player with various kinds of music in it "spinning" right now.. But all i listen to now is *Seether - Karma and Effect*
Great vocals.. about angry at times but just perfect for times when you need to dissappear into your own dispear


----------



## AsunA (Mar 14, 2006)

*BoA*-_Song with no name_


----------



## olaf (Mar 14, 2006)

*Strachy Na Lachy - Pila Tango*
Polish album that will be PIMPed through [polish attack] series for sure


----------



## Rikudou (Mar 14, 2006)

Reflejo de la Luna - Paco de Lucia (Live in Madrid) 
he's soooo goood


----------



## Elric (Mar 15, 2006)

*Fallout Boy* -From Under the Cork Tree


----------



## mow (Mar 15, 2006)

*Ahmed Jamal - Chamber Music For The New Jazz*

I cant believe I found this record T_T


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 15, 2006)

Crickets.

-puts music on-

*Queen - Greatest Hits Disk 1*


----------



## Neenah (Mar 15, 2006)

*Marlene Kuntz - Bianco Sporco*


----------



## ~Siggy~ (Mar 15, 2006)

*Avenged Sevenfold* - *City Of Evil*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 15, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix - Axis: Bold as love

The first album of Hendrix I've listened to, and it's awesome. It's really got me interested in listening to more of his work.


----------



## ~Siggy~ (Mar 15, 2006)

*Looptroop - The Struggle Continues*. One of the best Hip Hop albums I have heard resently


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 15, 2006)

*Merz - Loveheart*


----------



## FrouFrou (Mar 15, 2006)

Placebo - Meds


----------



## Sieg (Mar 15, 2006)

*Rammstein - Sehsucht*


----------



## tank! (Mar 15, 2006)

Gorillaz - Demon Days


----------



## Sieg (Mar 16, 2006)

NIN -White Teeth


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2006)

Sufjan Stevens - John Wayne Gacy

_Oh my Goooooooooooooooood_


----------



## less (Mar 16, 2006)

*t.A.T.u - Dangerous and Moving*
Because I'm in Stavanger, and for some reason I always end up listening to t.A.T.u when I'm away from home. Weird, I know.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 16, 2006)

*Elliott Smith - Elliott Smith*


----------



## crystal-kay (Mar 16, 2006)

Crush by Second Sun/Paul Van Dyk


----------



## Sieg (Mar 16, 2006)

*Penalty Life - The Pillows*


----------



## Elric (Mar 16, 2006)

American Hi Fi - "American Hi Fi"


----------



## Vile.47 (Mar 16, 2006)

Jesse Mccartney - Beautiful Soul~


----------



## Sieg (Mar 16, 2006)

Korn *Issues*


----------



## Elric (Mar 17, 2006)

Fort Minor -The Rising Tied


----------



## Sieg (Mar 17, 2006)

Fear Factory - Descent


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Mar 17, 2006)

The Who - Who's Next?

Baba O'Riley and Going Mobile ftw.


----------



## Misk (Mar 17, 2006)

Cry of the Brave - Dragonforce


----------



## xoxo Megz (Mar 17, 2006)

"Last Train Home" - Lostprophets


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 17, 2006)

*Jimi Hendrix Experience :The Best of Jimi Hendrix*
Elvis Was The King Of Rock Jimi Hendrix Is God Of Rock


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2006)

*Jimi IS God

Asian Kung-Fu Generation - Funclub

...what? >.>


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2006)

*Quickness - Bad Brains*

Incredible.

An experimental metal album, and a few prog-reggae songs.

I'm listening to the song _Gene Machine/Don't Bother Me_.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 17, 2006)

Queen of the Damn soundtrack


----------



## ~Siggy~ (Mar 17, 2006)

*Breaking Benjamin - We are not alone*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 17, 2006)

*Porcupine Tree - In Absentia*

The album was released back in 2002 but I still listen it, all the time actually. There's not a single bad song on this album and it's the best album I have ever heard. If you like prog rock (with some heavy elements), check Porcupine Tree out. They are absolutely incredible.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2006)

The Sound of Muzak is one of the GREATEST songs EVER! No arguement allowed.

*Devin Townsed Band - Synchresta*

Absolutley gorgeous.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2006)

Seu Jorge - The Life Aquatic Studio Sessions

I am currently on Starman.

It's a good thing I am fluent in Portugese.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 18, 2006)

Cradle of Filth -Nymphetamine-


----------



## blk sasuke (Mar 18, 2006)

Orochimaru's Theme
Toshiro Masuda


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2006)

Albums people, NOT songs!

*Vintersorg - Visions From the Spiral Generator*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

The Final Fantasy VII OST.

I love these songs so much I wish I had played the game.


----------



## less (Mar 18, 2006)

*Kaizers Orchestra - Live at Vega (disc 2)*
Just the encores. Nine of them. I came.


----------



## Sid (Mar 18, 2006)

01-pendulum-essential_mix-09-18-2005.mp3

2 hours of drum & bass madness


----------



## ~Siggy~ (Mar 18, 2006)

*Sentenced - Crimson*


----------



## Sieg (Mar 18, 2006)

Cynic -Focus-


----------



## Neenah (Mar 19, 2006)

*Katatonia - The Great Cold Distance*

Abit softer compared to their older albums. But I still love it.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 19, 2006)

Korn -Follow the Leader-


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 20, 2006)

*Solefald - In Harmonia Universali*

Epic, twisted post-black fused with moments of jazz, classicla and even blues.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 20, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - Baby Dream in Cellophane

Currently my favorite PT song..


----------



## Sieg (Mar 20, 2006)

Nirvana -In Utero-


----------



## Slug (Mar 20, 2006)

lauryn hill- the miseducation of laryn hill, whole cd


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 20, 2006)

*PLacebo- Meds*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 20, 2006)

Yusura said:
			
		

> *Katatonia - The Great Cold Distance*
> 
> Abit softer compared to their older albums. But I still love it.


Great choice. I like Viva Emptiness more but The Great Cold Distance is awesome as well. <3



> Porcupine Tree - Baby Dream in Cellophane
> 
> Currently my favorite PT song..


While the song is indeed great, this is a topic for albums. 

I've been listening to Kallocain by Paatos lately. I'm not surprised if there's not many who have even heard about them. Paatos are Swedish prog rock band with a female vocalist who greatly reminds me of Bjork. Their sound is quite unique and their music is really good and atmospheric. If you like stuff like Radiohead, Porcupine Tree and of course Bjork, check 'em out. Steven Wilson produced Kallocain, by the way.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes- Fragile. Amazing. Simply Amazing.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 20, 2006)

A perfect Circle -Thirteenth Step-


----------



## Orcishhuman (Mar 21, 2006)

Enter The Wu Tang- Wu-Tang Clan
Best Wu album with "The W" and "Iron Flag" IMO


----------



## Meijin (Mar 21, 2006)

*Sigur Rós - Leit af Lífi*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

Dredg - Ode to the Sun


----------



## Neenah (Mar 21, 2006)

* Sud Sound System - Acqua pe sta terra*


----------



## olaf (Mar 21, 2006)

*Tom Waits - Closing Time*


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

LOVE Tom Waits so very much.

*Riverside - Second Life Syndrome.*

By *ED!* this is a beautiful pimping job.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

Misty in Roots - Roots Controller

I am now on Ireation. Not a bad track yet.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 21, 2006)

*Nirvana- From The Muddy Banks Of The Wishkah*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

Soilwork - Rejection Role


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

That's a song bro 

The album is Figure Number Five...and this is an album thread


----------



## Sieg (Mar 21, 2006)

Nirvana -Nevermind-


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 21, 2006)

Riverside- Second Life Syndrome.

This album is excellent.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2006)

*No Policy EP - SOA*


----------



## olaf (Mar 22, 2006)

*Portishead - Roseland NYC Live*
my first encounter with Portishead o.O


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 22, 2006)

*K'naan - The Dusty Foot Philosopher*

Being able to pimp this guy is one of my crowning glories.
 

I still cannot get over the passion of the album.

I hereby declare, that K'naan is gonna be one of the drivers in a new wave of hip-hop evolution.

I look forward to it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 22, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> LOVE Tom Waits so very much.
> 
> *Riverside - Second Life Syndrome.*
> 
> By *ED!* this is a beautiful pimping job.


What/Who is ED? :x



> Riverside- Second Life Syndrome.
> 
> This album is excellent.


<3



> Dredg - Ode to the Sun


It's a song but Catch Without Arms is a great album. The overall quality is pretty amazing. Dredg is one of the best indie prog bands I can think of. I might pimp some of their albums someday.

And as for me, The Acoustic Verses by Green Carnation. Loveable stuff. So much variety and being acoustic makes it all the better. Fans of Damnation (Opeth) should enjoy this.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 22, 2006)

Go to the link in my thread.

The Vaccinate Yourself one 

Let *ED!* into your soul.

*Deep Puddle Dynamics - The Taste of Rain...Why Kneel?*

This is some seriously psychedelic hip-hop. Brilliant.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 22, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> It's a song but Catch Without Arms is a great album. The overall quality is pretty amazing. Dredg is one of the best indie prog bands I can think of. I might pimp some of their albums someday.



I accedentily posted the wrong thread at that time XD. I have spinned Catch Without Arms endless times. I still need to check on their earlier stuff... and no, Mew is the best progressive indie band*! 

*Biased opinion


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 22, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> It's a song but Catch Without Arms is a great album. The overall quality is pretty amazing. Dredg is one of the best indie prog bands I can think of. I might pimp some of their albums someday.



I accedentily posted the wrong thread at that time XD. I have spinned Catch Without Arms endless times. I still need to check on their earlier stuff... and no, Mew is the best progressive indie band*! 

*Biased opinion

30 Seconds to Mars - A Beautiful Lie

I'm looking after something to use against Adam...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 22, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> I accedentily posted the wrong thread at that time XD. I have spinned Catch Without Arms endless times. I still need to check on their earlier stuff... and no, Mew is the best progressive indie band*!
> 
> *Biased opinion


Nothing biased about that. Mew is one of my favorite bands and in fact my most played band right after Porcupine Tree, Opeth and Ayreon. But they aren't really all that progressive. Their music has prog elements, true, but it's more just indie rock and even indie pop at times. Well, genres beside, Mew are indeed one of the best bands around. 

I got all their four albums and love 'em all.

EDIT: Oh and Mew had/will have concert here in my city but *the tickets were sold out* once I found out about it. SADNESS. ;_;


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 22, 2006)

I think theirs songs are abot just as progressive as Dredg are. At least on their later effort. Bad luck about the concert...

Man you have good tastes ^^ Opeth, Porcupine Tree and Mew are three of my absolute favorites too! Ayreon to an less extent but there's so many bands I love they kind of falls in between. I listen to alot of music that is not prog rock also. I'm somewhat of a crossover listener between the progressive and the punkish.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 22, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> I think theirs songs are abot just as progressive as Dredg are. At least on their later effort. Bad luck about the concert...
> 
> Man you have good tastes ^^ Opeth, Porcupine Tree and Mew are three of my absolute favorites too! Ayreon to an less extent but there's so many bands I love they kind of falls in between. I listen to alot of music that is not prog rock also. I'm somewhat of a crossover listener between the progressive and the punkish.


This is of course only my opinion but Dredg is *a lot* more progressive than Mew. I wouldn't categorize Mew under prog because most of their songs lack the characteristic of prog, and some are pretty much pure pop. 

Have you heard Dredg's other albums? Because admittedly Catch Without Arms isn't nearly as progressive as El Cielo and Leitmotif are. It's a mix of pop/rock and prog. I suppose you can say Dredg took a mainstream approach with Catch Without Arms, making it easily accesible for everyone, not just the fans of prog. It still has obvious prog songs such as Zebraskin, Hung Over A Tuesday and Matroshka (The Ornament). That being said, check out their other two albums and you'll most definitely see why Dredg are prog rock. El Cielo is an excellent album. 

And thanks, I'm glad you like the same music as I do. I'm going to work on that mp3 thing for your band member now. I might include some older Dredg song as well.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 22, 2006)

Mew remind me of Placebo more than they do Dredg, to tell you the truth. 

Anyways, I am currently spinning...

Antony and the Johnsons - Antony and the Johnsons

This guy makes gorgeous music. He just floats from octave to octave and plays the piano like an angel. Beautiful music, really.


----------



## less (Mar 22, 2006)

*Maxïmo Park - A Certain Trigger*
It is now official. Maxïmo Park is the best Modern Hipster Post Punk Revival band in the world. (will definitaly be pimped in my planned "Modern Hipster Post Punk Revival and you: Why and how to give a darn" - thread, if I ever get around to it.


----------



## blk sasuke (Mar 22, 2006)

Chris Brown - Yo
how is everybody doing?


----------



## Neenah (Mar 22, 2006)

All the albums of Novembre.

God do they do good Progressive death metal. <3


----------



## less (Mar 22, 2006)

*Nathan Fake - Drowning In a Sea of Love*


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 22, 2006)

One day I am going to hunt down Chris Brown, and the things I am going to do to him will hell look like heaven.

>.>

The man has defiled my name, and there can be no mercy for that.

*Orphaned Land - Mabool*

Simply. Epic.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL I pity your common ass name xP


Anyway 

Riverside - Out of Myself. I'm so much loving both albums. Love em even more after i managed to focus on the lyrics.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 22, 2006)

Tool -Anima-


----------



## Elric (Mar 23, 2006)

ElemenoP -Trouble in Paradise NZ PRIDE!


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 24, 2006)

Katatonia - The Great Cold Distance

Great band, awsome melancholic songs. Fav so far is *Soil's song*


----------



## Sketchy (Mar 24, 2006)

Nothingface - Down in flames....whoehoe .


----------



## AsunA (Mar 24, 2006)

*RAIN*-_Baby Baby_


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. Big's self-titled. Paul Gilbert is the fucking man!


----------



## Sieg (Mar 24, 2006)

Korn -Follow the Leader-


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 24, 2006)

*Clutch - Clutch*

This is orgasm inducing headbanging brilliance.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 24, 2006)

Marilyn Manson - This is the new shit


----------



## Neenah (Mar 25, 2006)

*Arcturus - The Sham Mirrors*


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 25, 2006)

Foo Fighters - Times like these


----------



## less (Mar 25, 2006)

*G?te - Iselilja*
Ingen ska byggje med sverd i sin hand. Det er ikkje slik at odlar sitt land

(Noone should build with a sword in their hand. That is not how you nurture your land)


----------



## Ruri (Mar 25, 2006)

*Clogs - Lantern*

Each track is just beautiful. <3


----------



## less (Mar 26, 2006)

*R.E.M - New Adventures In Hi-Fi*
Warming up to the third and final R.E.M pimp. This was truly their swan song.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 26, 2006)

VAST - Nude

Great music. Alternative and industrial rock!

Going to spin Clogs stuff next.


----------



## NaRa (Mar 26, 2006)

Matisyahu-Youth 

AWESOME Album.Theres very little i could say about this album that accurately describe it.I can only pray Matisyahu has a long life and continues to make these inspiring,Spiritual melodies.


----------



## Neenah (Mar 26, 2006)

*Sonic Youth - Daydream Nation.*

^__^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2006)

*Quickness - Bad Brains*


----------



## vanh (Mar 27, 2006)

*Vicky Zhao Wei ~ Double*

just too sweet for word


----------



## Elric (Mar 27, 2006)

Jay-Z, Linkin Park. -Collision Course. Listening to it for the first time in a couple of months.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 27, 2006)

Just got:

*In Flames* - Come Clarity

Its ok so far. Best song is "Take This Life" =D


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 27, 2006)

Marilyn manson - resident evil theme.
Marilyn manson - Seizure of power


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 27, 2006)

Taku Iwasaki - One More Red Nightmare

Nice OST


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 27, 2006)

Korn - somebody someone


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2006)

*Frank Zappa - The Yellow Shark*

Be it serious, humorous, mind boggling or silly; Frank Zappa's work was prefection.


----------



## Elric (Mar 27, 2006)

Fallout Boy -From Under the cork Tree


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 28, 2006)

*The Streets - The Hardest Way to Make a Living*

It begins...thoughts to follow.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 28, 2006)

Spinning old Camel albums, once again. Mirage and Moonmadness mostly, being their best work in my opinion.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 28, 2006)

^ Love both immensely 

Well, I just finished the Streets new album....I must say I may need to spin it a few more times.

The cheese is even more cheddary this time around....


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 28, 2006)

Mailyn Manson - Irresponsible hate anthem


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 28, 2006)

Katatonia - The Great Cold Distance

A daily occasion these last days..


----------



## olaf (Mar 28, 2006)

*Shu-De - Voices from the distant steppe*
some tuva folk album I just dled. It's kinda specific


----------



## Sieg (Mar 28, 2006)

Coal Chamber -Chamber Music-


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 28, 2006)

*Shadow Huntaz - Corrupt Data*

The mix of sterile and mechanical beats, the MCs intelligent lyrics and sick flows, just makes this album a MUST FUCKING OWN!


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2006)

*MellowDrone - A Demonstration Of Intellectual Property*

This record simply yells out alt rock. Very VERY awesome alt rock. My first spin and im digging it alot.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 28, 2006)

*The Streets - The Hardest Way to Make an Easy Living*

I think I am going to conclude this is the weakest Streets album so far, although it has some good moments, especially Pranging Out, Two Nations and Never Went to Church


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2006)

*Rachel's - Music For Egon Schiele*


----------



## AsunA (Mar 29, 2006)

*HIGH and MIGHTY COLOR*-_Ichirin no Hana ~Huge Hollow Mix~_

Ok.. I soooooo hate hardcore O.O But.. but... I'm beginning to like it


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2006)

*Live at the Cauldron in 82' - Black Flag*

bewt legg'd.


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 29, 2006)

John Petrucci & Jordan Rudess- Furia Taurina

These guys are on fire.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2006)

*My War - Black Flag*


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2006)

*The Samuel Jackson Five - Easily Misunderstood*

Wohoo, talk about Post rock with a twist. Fantastic jam recording that merges post rock with funk and jazz. The over use of piano and keyboards really gives them a unique sound. Digging it alot.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 29, 2006)

*the kooks - naive*


----------



## Sieg (Mar 29, 2006)

Korn -See you on the other side-


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 29, 2006)

*Riverside - Out of Myself*

STILL loving this


----------



## Slipknot (Mar 29, 2006)

*Slipknot*

Slipknot- Iowa


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2006)

*Stink - Replacements*

Their second album.


----------



## Ruri (Mar 29, 2006)

*Arvo Pärt - Alina*

So beautiful. *__*


----------



## Ashura (Mar 29, 2006)

*Nitro - UVERworld*


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 30, 2006)

Opeth- To Rid the Disease

I'm on an Opeth high right now. FUCK, this song is beyond awesome.


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2006)

^ truth.

*Gate - Iselilja*

Spinning both Gate records again before listening to their live material. Simply brilliant inevery aspect, and the array of musical instruments involved and the extent of their sound is unparalled. The male/female vocals are marvellous. You dont need to know norweigan to know this is seriously mind blowing


----------



## BlueBerry (Mar 30, 2006)

Sodom - An eye for an eye


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Mar 30, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> ^ truth.
> 
> *Gate - Iselilja*
> 
> Spinning both Gate records again before listening to their live material. Simply brilliant inevery aspect, and the array of musical instruments involved and the extent of their sound is unparalled. The male/female vocals are marvellous. You dont need to know norweigan to know this is seriously mind blowing



Less deserves a medal for this one.


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2006)

And Motorpsycho, and the R.E.M threads and his sheer presence in general  and and and


----------



## olaf (Mar 30, 2006)

*Dream Theater -Images & Words*


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2006)

*Jimmy Smith - Root Down! (Live)*

Jimmy is the greatest organ player EVER. Just look at him; finger to the heveans screaming "I'm number one!"; and it's true too. An extremely tiny avenue, extremely brilliant crew. You think Jimi used to put lively shows? Jimmy was the god father of them all. Vibrant, energtic and charsmatic. A cross between Rashaan Roland Kirk, George Clinton and James Brown.

This isnt your usually striaght up jazz record, but a fantastic fusion of soul, funk, rock and blues with an abundance of jazz roots and one of the top 10 live jazz recordings of all time.

*5/5*


----------



## cygnus (Mar 30, 2006)

Metallica - Garage Inc.

Them playing all the songs they wish they wrote.....don't ask me why I'm suddenly listening to Metallica again. I really don't know.


----------



## less (Mar 30, 2006)

*Amadou & Mariam - Dimanche a Bamako*
Last one before bed.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

*Ballad of Pissface Junkiehead - Kill It All Away*


----------



## Yasashiku (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm listening to a mess of Naruto Music, it just some stuff I found on this site, and others.... it really good stuff.  Will be a perfect song for my mp3


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2006)

*Steve Wilson - Live @ The Jah-Pan Club, Tel Aviv 24/01/03
*
Brilliant unplugged bootleg session by Steve Wilson for the Porcupine Tree fan club in Israel. Purely acuostic and on spot tracks upon request by the crowd. I'm passing this out shortly


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 30, 2006)

*Enduser - Calling the Vultures*

This is -ing amazing stuff man. Now I have something I can equate Shadow Huntaz too


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 31, 2006)

Leftöver Crack - Mediocre Generica


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 31, 2006)

*Dark Suns - Existence*

Awesome prog metal. And since I like to compare bands, if I were to compare Dark Suns, I'd say it's a bit like Opeth with clean vocals (of course Opeth have a lot of clean vocals too) and Riverside but fairly heavier. Still not exactly heavy though. A mix of Damnation, Blackwater Park and Second Life Syndrome, maybe? And mix in some Green Carnation and Anathema / Katatonia style prog/doom and you got the whole deal. And this will be my next pimp. I haven't been on because I got Oblivion and Suikoden 5 and I have been playing them like crazy. :<


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

*Asian Kung-Fu Generation - Sol Fa*

I'm hooked. Hooked on hooks! Dear god, the hooks!


----------



## Neenah (Mar 31, 2006)

*99 Posse - La Vida Que Vendr?*
**


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 31, 2006)

Exlosions In the Sky - The Earth is not a Cold Dead Place

OMG I'm Crying


----------



## olaf (Mar 31, 2006)

*Panic! At The Disco - A Fever You Can't Sweat Out*
I heard that name few times so I decided to find out myself how good they are. After two tracks, I can say that they aren't bad, quite good even.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 31, 2006)

Merz - loveheart

i so much love that album


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 31, 2006)

For those who are into techno/electric and stuff...
I recommend the new album from : *Tomcraft - Hypersexyconscious*
Now playing 
Tomcraft - Electronic Toy


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 31, 2006)

*Everything Falls Apart - Hüsker Dü*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2006)

Trace Bundy - Solomon's Splendor

Just got it, and I'm amazed. I really love this right off the bat, I hope those who get it via PM love it too.


----------



## Scared Link (Mar 31, 2006)

Cassidy feat Jat Z - Hustler


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 31, 2006)

*Quickness - Bad Brains*

Metal/Prog Reggae.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 31, 2006)

*johnny cash - hurt*

i saw the video for it for the first time today, hard to put into words how i felt watching it


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 31, 2006)

look at the sig! those songs are a must listen.


----------



## Scud (Mar 31, 2006)

*Ashes of the Wake - Lamb of God*

I can't really tell you how many times I've listened to this album all the way through. I just love putting this CD on during long trips. I personally feel that the song *Ashes of the Wake* is one of the most musical metal songs ever created.


----------



## Jink (Mar 31, 2006)

Reversing through albums now...

RZA - Birth of A Prince
RJD2 - Since We Last Spoke

and a bunch of moe handouts


----------



## hokageryu (Mar 31, 2006)

currently spining  Ayreon - The Human Equation


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 31, 2006)

*The Streets - The Hardest Way to Make an Easy Living*

It's growing on me.

But I still don't like Can't Con an Honest Jon


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

*Deathprod - Morals & Dogma*

Can dark ambience get any better than this? I doubt it. The most subtle, intense and mistifying recording I've come across. This is far from being just another low humming record, this speaks to the darkest and rawest areas of the human mind and soul. This is not just music, this is a force of nature.


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 1, 2006)

*Trace Bundy - Solomon's Splendor.*

Awesome album, thanks to Kageyoshi for the pimpage. Very soothing, you should all give it a try.


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 2, 2006)

Solefald-Red For Fire

Holy _fucking shit._

Here's another album to rub in the face of metal-haters.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 2, 2006)

^ Another album that proves Solefalds unique ability to make anything work.

*Deep Puddle Dynamics - The Taste of Rain...Why Kneel?*

So, fucking psychedelic.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 2, 2006)

*The Robert Shaw Chorale* - Handel's _Messiah_

Some truely lovely classical music.Thanks to Orumitzu.

Glad you like Trace's album Ronin.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 2, 2006)

The Shins - New Slang

It's a great delicate song from their album "Oh, Inverted World". It has some minor folk influences which work well with the guitar and vocals.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 2, 2006)

Manson -Holywood-


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2006)

*First Four Years - Black Flag*


----------



## BlueBerry (Apr 2, 2006)

Sodom - Sodom <--- new album


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 2, 2006)

Sigh- Gallows Gallery


----------



## less (Apr 2, 2006)

*Tindersticks - Tindersticks I*
_"If I hold you too tight, just say "Let go". I know this touch can leave you hurting. When my words clatter about you head, don't go deaf. Just say "Shut up"."_


----------



## Sieg (Apr 4, 2006)

Rammstein ~Sehnsucht~


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 4, 2006)

Jose Amnesia vs Shawn Mitiska - My All (Flash Brothers Remix)


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 4, 2006)

At the Drive-In - Acrobatic Tenement


----------



## Sieg (Apr 4, 2006)

Tenacious D


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 6, 2006)

*Foo Fighters - One By One*


----------



## Hagane Kotetsu (Apr 6, 2006)

CAke- Comfort Eagle ( i think so)


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 7, 2006)

Deerhoof - The Runners Four

Amazed...


----------



## Sieg (Apr 7, 2006)

Chemistry -Radio


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 7, 2006)

Peeping Tom - We're Not Alone Remix (Feat. Dub Trio)

OMFG!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 7, 2006)

Ritual - Think Like A Mountain

I have to say, this band interests me. Prog rock with folkish and classic prog influences. I have mixed feelings about the vocalist. In a way, I don't think his vocals fit with the music but on the other hand, it's kinda cool.


----------



## Kaleidovision (Apr 7, 2006)

Aimee Mann - Wise Up



			
				Aimee Mann said:
			
		

> It's not what you thought when you first began it
> You got what you want now you can hardly stand it though,
> By now you know it's not going to stop 'til you wise up
> 
> ...


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Apr 7, 2006)

Modest Mouse - The Lonesome Crowded West


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 7, 2006)

Tomcraft - Tight As We Are


----------



## Sieg (Apr 7, 2006)

Joy Division -Closer-


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 8, 2006)

Albums I've been spinning the last two months:

*Test Icicles* - For Screening Purposes Only
_Really unique sound, full of energy and melody, a real shame they've split up._

*Trivium* - Ascendancy & Ember To Inferno
_At first I was annoyed, I think vocals where a guy is screaming and the only way you can find out what he's screaming is by looking up the lyrics online is just stupid.  But this band does create amazing music and great riffs, its great for when you're in an angry mood.  Ascendancy, their second album is better I think._

*The Postal Service* - Give Up
_I love Death Cab For Cutie, so I love this band too, its like a more electronica-ish version of Death Cab._

*Disturbed* - Ten Thousand Fists
_I listen to Pain Redefined alot_

*Sigur Ros* - Takk
_These guys cant make bad music._

*Massive Attack* - Collected
_Amazing collection of songs, they need to make more albums._

*Karsh Kale* - Broken English
_Great artist, I prefer no English at all in his tunes, but this album isnt bad at all._

And the following soundtracks:  *Lost* by Michael Giacchino, *V For Vendetta* by Dario Marianelli, *Battlestar Galactica* by Bear McCreary.


----------



## DragonNinja (Apr 8, 2006)

Chris Brown - Run it


----------



## xingzup (Apr 8, 2006)

Yellowcard - Ocean Avenue...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 8, 2006)

*Elliott Smith - XO*

Such a class album. My favorite album by Elliott Smith (Either/Or is almost as good though) and one of the best albums ever, no doubt.


----------



## thevassago (Apr 9, 2006)

Cradle of Filth - Damnation a Day
I am not a hardcore Cradle fan but this album has a very good sound. Be sure check it out even if you don't like black metal


----------



## 8018 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Pump it*
~Black Eyed Peas

i'm seriously in love!!


----------



## Ayami (Apr 9, 2006)

Yesterday - The Beatles

The Classics FTW


----------



## DragonNinja (Apr 9, 2006)

Akeboshi - Wind


----------



## ROFLrae (Apr 9, 2006)

Whispering Actually by I Can Make a Mess Like Nobody's Business (XDD)

But that song's almost over...now it's...

Anything by Mae (I LOOOOOVE that song!)


----------



## DragonNinja (Apr 9, 2006)

Lethal Bizzle - Mind your head


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 9, 2006)

DragonNinja said:
			
		

> Lethal Bizzle - Mind your head


This is about what albums you are spinning, not songs.

*Porcupine Tree - Futile EP*
Just for Drown With Me.


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 9, 2006)

Alice in Chains- Dirt


----------



## Neenah (Apr 9, 2006)

*Spiritual Beggars - Demons*


----------



## Keme (Apr 10, 2006)

At this moment: L'Arc-en-Ciel = Awake

There are a lot of great songs on this album with really catchy melodies. It's hard to select just one tune as a standout favorite.


----------



## less (Apr 10, 2006)

A little number I've come to call "The Spanish Chick Bartender Mixtape", a burnt CD I bought off the bartender at a small nice bar in Barcelona for three euros when I noticed I liked the music. It turned out to be a burnt CD with a hundred mp3's of electroclash, electropop, some new wave and a little eurotrash thrown in for flavour. It works great as an introduction to the first two genres, and I'm actually thinking of pimping it. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 10, 2006)

Pimpage! Always welcome to me !

Queens Of the Stone Age - Lullabies To Paralyze (Bonus)


----------



## Sieg (Apr 10, 2006)

Switchblade Symphony *Sinister Nostalgia*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 10, 2006)

*Nick Drake - Bryter Layter*

i love his voice


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

*Demo - Cloak/Dagger*

You can check them out at .


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 12, 2006)

Pineapple Thief - 137

Great album!


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

^ 

Pineapple Thief- Variations On a Dream


----------



## xingzup (Apr 12, 2006)

Slipknot - Live 9.0...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

*The Raven - The Stranglers*

I've had this album for a while, but I'm just starting to get into it.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 13, 2006)

Radiohead - Amnesiac


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 13, 2006)

*Quickness - Bad Brains*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 13, 2006)

The String Quartet Tribute to Tool

Holy crap O_O


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 13, 2006)

*Hüsker Dü Live in Richmond VA[bootleg] - Hüsker Dü*

and I'm listening to the painfully heartachy song _Never Talking to You Again_.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 14, 2006)

Geil - Bruce & Bongo >_> What terrible 80's music


----------



## Erkekjetter (Apr 14, 2006)

Spinnin' Buck Fever by Estradasphere. 

I love this album, and this band, to death. They're so........insane.


----------



## Ravmaster (Apr 14, 2006)

when your mad - ne-yo


----------



## Erkekjetter (Apr 14, 2006)

A Blessing In Disguise by Green Carnation. \m/ Awesome band.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 14, 2006)

Koji Kondo - The Original Zelda: the Ocarina of time Soundtrack.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 14, 2006)

*Reaching to the Converted; Minding the Gaps - Billy Bragg*


----------



## less (Apr 14, 2006)

*The Knife - Silent Shout*
Yes, I'm still listening to The Knife, and nothing but. I should shut up about these guys soon, I know.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 14, 2006)

We love it when you talk, less =D

Hellbillies- Lauv i eit vindkast


/XD


----------



## Sieg (Apr 14, 2006)

Engelsstaub -Anderswelt-


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 15, 2006)

Guns N' Roses - Chinese Democracy

Axl's stuff rules!


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 15, 2006)

*David Gilmour* - *On An Island*

This is quite amazing.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 15, 2006)

Tenhi - v.....something. *checks*  Vare. apparently


Me loves. I do not have enough money to buy all the albums I want.


----------



## felippe (Apr 15, 2006)

Placebo - Meds

its their new album, great songs and it's one of their best albums in my opnion..


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 15, 2006)

Here goes.. 

Sugababes - Taller In More Ways


----------



## theskyisfallin (Apr 16, 2006)

_Grand Opening and Closing_ by Sleepytime Gorilla Museum. Such a good record, these guys and Kayo Dot are becoming my new <3's.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 16, 2006)

Omg fellow Kayo Dot fan XD  Check out Maudlin of the Well. It's what Kayo Dot was called before >.> 


Anyway ... Josh is playing the Flashbulb songs and I'm listening to it over his crappy mic xD


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 16, 2006)

Alexander Shkuratov - Enjoy My God

A Russian rock/pop star singing through his nose coped with weird disco beats, nonsense-singing choirs and ambient soundings. This is the most fucked up thing I've ever heard. Meaning: I Love It


----------



## ntp0006 (Apr 16, 2006)

Angel of Death- Slayer

wat can i say im a sucker for crazy guitar parts


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 16, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Tenhi - v.....something. *checks*  Vare. apparently
> 
> 
> Me loves. I do not have enough money to buy all the albums I want.


Woah, Tenhi. It's called V?re, or Vare for your English people. It's their second newest album and if you like it, I'd check out their newest album Maa?et (Maaaet) and Kauan, which might be their best album.

And as for me:

John Wesley - Shiver

Here's a little about John Wesley:



> American guitarist/singer who often opens for Marillion's gigs and has played with Fish and Sister Hazel. John (or 'Wes') also appears on Porcupine Tree's  In Absentia and has been an extra guitarist/vocalist for all the tours since then.



genre: folk, singer/songwriter, progressive rock, soft rock

And Steven Wilson produced Shiver. Loving it.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Apr 16, 2006)

chris brown - whats my name


----------



## Voynich (Apr 16, 2006)

Jesu - Silver


Me likes


----------



## ~Siggy~ (Apr 17, 2006)

Deep Purple - Perfect Strangers


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 17, 2006)

*A Collection of Pop Classics - Reagan Youth*

start loving this album.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 17, 2006)

Hum - Downward Is Heavenward

<3 this


----------



## less (Apr 17, 2006)

*Jens Lekman - Oh you're so silent, Jens*

My continued annoynace with the Swedes will soon erupt in a pimp-series.


----------



## Spike (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiero Oldies by Hieroglyphics. Lovely album, lovely group.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 17, 2006)

Am I the only one thinking that Jens album is sounding slightly pornographic? xD


Anyway  

Maudlin of the Well - Leaving Your Body Map.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 17, 2006)

The Best of Bond... James Bond. A mixed bag, I really like some, but don't like others. I select tracks on this.


----------



## ~Siggy~ (Apr 17, 2006)

*Metallica - Load*


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Apr 18, 2006)

Androgyny-Garbage


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

*Korn ~ See you on the other side*


----------



## Amuro (Apr 18, 2006)

*Hearts and Unicorns -Giant Drag*


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 18, 2006)

ASOT - episode 244


----------



## less (Apr 18, 2006)

*The Magic Numbers - The Magic Numbers*
Trying to get in good mood.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 18, 2006)

*The Knife - Silent Shout*


----------



## Ravmaster (Apr 18, 2006)

stutter - joe


----------



## ~Siggy~ (Apr 18, 2006)

*Rammstein - Mutter*


----------



## Sieg (Apr 18, 2006)

The machine in the Garden "Control"


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 18, 2006)

*Jeff Buckley - Grace*


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 18, 2006)

*Farmakon - A Warm Glimpse*

Jazzy, thrashier Opeth-influenced madness.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Divine Wings of Tragedy - Symphony X*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 18, 2006)

Kuroki Neko. Fast paced battle music


----------



## Sayo (Apr 18, 2006)

Nirvana - plateau


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 18, 2006)

*Tool - 10,000 Days*

I have waited so long.


----------



## ntp0006 (Apr 18, 2006)

Devil's Dance Floor- Flogging Molly
off the album swagger


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 18, 2006)

Stevie Ray Vaughn- Couldn't Stand the Weather


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 18, 2006)

*Pineapple Thief*- *137*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 18, 2006)

*Untitled Instrumental[demo] - Massacre the Minister*


----------



## louuster (Apr 18, 2006)

Led ZEppelin - How the West Was Won (thanks Dave!!!!!! )


----------



## ~Siggy~ (Apr 19, 2006)

*Rammstein - Reise, Reise 
*I like this album but I hafta admit that Mein Teil track is a lil' bit creepy song  but I like it, I like it


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 19, 2006)

Murder Inc vs Shady records - Bump Heads (Ja rule diss)


----------



## Hayate.G (Apr 19, 2006)

Flaming Lips -At War With The Mystics...cough cough


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 19, 2006)

*The Black Halo* - Kamelot


----------



## AsunA (Apr 19, 2006)

*Orange Range*-_Asterisk_


----------



## botoman (Apr 19, 2006)

*People Under the Stairs - Stepfather* (It's a pretty sick album!)

*Katchafire - Revival*

*Matisyahu - Youth* (I like his live album better though...)


----------



## less (Apr 19, 2006)

*The Organ - Grab That Gun*
Style over substance, but my god, what style!


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 19, 2006)

shakira's latest albam - hips dont lie i mean heavy metal


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2006)

*John Butler Trio* - _Sunrise Over Sea_

John Butler has one of the most amazing and difficult styles I have ever seen, and yet put so much fucking feeling into his playing. One of a fucking kind, that man.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2006)

THREAD REVIVAL!

*The Samuel Jackson Five - Easily Misunderstood*

One of the best albums I have received this year, great bass and guitar parts, never a dull moment. Thank you, Moe, for sending me this gem.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 24, 2006)

three big albums have been floating around for me:

*Kill* by Cannibal Corpse

Good ole death metal is on the rise again and CC deliver with a good solid album

*Giant Robot* by Buckethead

Buckethead has, and always will continue to amaze me.  Technically great and musically astounding with a good mix of avant-garde experimentation.  Awesome.

*Reign In Blood* by Erik Hinds

Erik's cover to Reign in Blood (from start to finish) played on a sitar (or something similar) brilliant for fans of the avant-garde side of things


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 24, 2006)

*Everything by Ani DiFranco*

I fucking adore this woman.


----------



## mow (Apr 24, 2006)

The Smalls - To Each A Zone

<333 @ Corb and cata


----------



## ~Siggy~ (Apr 27, 2006)

*Disturbed - Ten Thousand Fists*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 27, 2006)

*Meshuggah - Nothing*

It was difficult for me to get into this band but once you get over that phase, it's helluva amazing stuff.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Apr 27, 2006)

Nobodies-Marilyn Manson


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 27, 2006)

*Poets of the Fall - Carnival of Rust*

Damn amazing, I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 27, 2006)

Final Fantasy VII OST and Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children OST. It is a fitting time for those two after all.


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 27, 2006)

The River Dragon Has Come- Nevermore

Holy fuck, this is such a good guitar solo.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 27, 2006)

Sean Paul - Temparure


----------



## mow (Apr 28, 2006)

*Strapping Young Lady - City
*
Oh My Fucking God


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 28, 2006)

S.O Project - Direct Dizko (Sander Van Doorn Remix) 
A real floorfiller >_< !


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 28, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> *Strapping Young Lady - City
> *
> Oh My Fucking God


Great super heavy album.  

*Porcupine Tree - Stupid Dream*
Preparing for the reissue release in a bit over 2 weeks.


----------



## Sid (Apr 28, 2006)

*Fenix TX - Lechuza*

Spring = punk/pop-punk time


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 28, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> Great super heavy album.
> 
> *Porcupine Tree - Stupid Dream*
> Preparing for the reissue release in a bit over 2 weeks.


Wantage! 


*Tool - 10,000 Days*
I have become a lover of Tool, now I must search for more.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 28, 2006)

*Pink Floyd- The Wall*

Quite a hefty one.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 28, 2006)

*SKA The Third Wave: Volume 2, Cover It Up! - Various Artists*

I love this album.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 28, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Wantage!
> 
> 
> *Tool - 10,000 Days*
> I have become a lover of Tool, now I must search for more.


I'll be sure to pimp it once I get it.  

*In The Woods... - Omnio*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 28, 2006)

The Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik

The album O_O


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 28, 2006)

*Live at The Corner 2002-05-10 - Ace of Spades*


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Apr 28, 2006)

NOFX - Wolves in Wolves' Clothing
I got it for free from work, and besides the boring intro, i kinda like it.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 29, 2006)

*The Devin Townsend Band - Synchestra*

to quote teh colin on the riff in Vamipra: "criminally catchy."


----------



## Atreyu (Apr 29, 2006)

Foo Fighters - Times Like These


----------



## Scared Link (Apr 29, 2006)

Tu Pac - Hit 'em up


----------



## Heroin (Apr 29, 2006)

fall out buy, a little less sixteen


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 29, 2006)

*Porcupine Tree - Up The Downstair*

My favorite old album by PT, absolutely brilliant.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 29, 2006)

*Dischord 1981: The Year in Seven Inches - Various Artists*


----------



## mow (Apr 29, 2006)

*Broken Social Scene - Broken Social Scene*

god i love love love love this record. These 17 art rocky groove tards do eveyrthing and do it so effingly right. A minute they sound like Sonic Youth, another like Nue! another like Modest Mouse to velvet underground to Cat power and then Shalabi Effect.

My problem with this record in the past was the fact that once Im done spinning it, I cant recall it any longer cause m,y head is spinning to. but Ive come to understand  the reason I cant stop having myself in a mindboggling ride is that I cant manage to take a single breathe of air due to how remarkablly consistant and funky it is. Most excellent cool indie dance along with melodies.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 29, 2006)

*Group Sex - Circle Jerks*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 29, 2006)

*John Wesley - Shiver*

This guy deserves thousand times the attention he gets.


----------



## ?olo? (Apr 29, 2006)

Arch Enemy - Burning Bridges


----------



## mow (Apr 29, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> John Wesley - Shiver
> 
> This guy deserves thousand times the attention he gets.



As far as brillain unrecongized musicians go, he comfortably shares the throne with Grachan Moncur III.

*Miles Davis & Marcus Miller - Music From SIESTA*

Review here


----------



## Edgecrusher (Apr 29, 2006)

I was listening to Kraftwerk's The Man-Machine.

Do any of you listen to them? I've always heard of them, but until just recently, I didn't listen.


----------



## ?olo? (Apr 29, 2006)

*Juno Reactor* - Shango


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 29, 2006)

Edgecrusher said:
			
		

> I was listening to Kraftwerk's The Man-Machine.
> 
> Do any of you listen to them? I've always heard of them, but until just recently, I didn't listen.


Yeah, I like Kraftwerk alright, they got some really good stuff.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 30, 2006)

Tool - The Pot


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 30, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Tool - The Pot


The album is 10,000 Days.  

*Between the Buried and Me - Alaska*


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2006)

Motörhead - Ace Of Spades

Good ol' rock.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 30, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> The album is 10,000 Days.
> 
> *Between the Buried and Me - Alaska*



I always post the wrong thread  

Primus - Brown Album

now it switched to:

Primus - Tales From The Punchbowl


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 30, 2006)

White Stripes - Blue Orchid


----------



## Edgecrusher (Apr 30, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> Yeah, I like Kraftwerk alright, they got some really good stuff.


I'm glad I found them out. Now I'll have to stop being a lamer and use i-Tunes >.>

Dir en grey - Macabre


----------



## felippe (Apr 30, 2006)

a perfect circle - eMOTIVe and Thirteenth Step.
I don't know what to tell  about these albums because i've never listen anything like that, all i can say, it's beautiful


----------



## TripstA (Apr 30, 2006)

cartel - Say Anything (else)


----------



## Edgecrusher (Apr 30, 2006)

L'Arc~en~Ciel - Awake


----------



## Vegeta (May 1, 2006)

Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire, The Legend of Johnny Cash.


----------



## borax3030 (May 1, 2006)

Mono-formica blues. this is a classic


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 1, 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Stadium Arcadium*

oooh yeeees.


----------



## Gray Fox (inactive) (May 1, 2006)

Tool - Lateralus

I had been listening to Ten Thousand Days, and while it's pretty good, Lateralus is still my favorite Tool album.


----------



## Catatonik (May 1, 2006)

I love 10 000 Days, but The Pot annoys me.

*Kalmah - They Will Return*

CoB-esque Finnish blackened power metal. Less talented in the keyboard range than CoB, they have far more intelligent lyrics.


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 1, 2006)

Gray Fox said:
			
		

> Tool - Lateralus
> 
> I had been listening to Ten Thousand Days, and while it's pretty good, Lateralus is still my favorite Tool album.


Agreed. 10,000 Days is my second favorite though.

*Opeth - Still Life*


----------



## BlueBerry (May 1, 2006)

Kreator - Enemy of god


----------



## Edgecrusher (May 1, 2006)

Pierrot - Freeze


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 2, 2006)

Fred Baker - Forever Friends (Sensation White Anthem 2006)


----------



## Mukuro (May 2, 2006)

Lol... Piccolo's Theme - Kenji Yamamoto


----------



## Dionysus (May 14, 2006)

Pearl Jam - Pearl Jam

Brings back over a decade of memories, and makes me want to sit out in the sun sipping a beer.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 14, 2006)

*Crush Kill Destroy - Spazz*

This is a pretty good album, especially because its by one of the best powerviolencethrash bands of all time.


----------



## SSJLance (May 14, 2006)

Silent Civilian's debut album Rebirth of the Temple, it's a great album!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 14, 2006)

*100 - Teen Idles*


----------



## Stumpy (May 18, 2006)

Monotheist by *Celtic Frost*

Their newest album in like 10 years or so and it's a great revival.


----------



## mow (May 19, 2006)

*65 days of static - The Fall of Math*

One of the most darign "new" post rock acts in the past 3 years. Blending everything from experimental, noise, electronica, metal and drum and bass with the usual post rock song format, they are completely pushing the genre to it's very limits.

this is some very wicked stuff


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 19, 2006)

Trance the ultimate collection 2005 >_>


----------



## Leraine (May 19, 2006)

*Damien Rice - O*


I was so utterly depressed after I had realised, that I had lost my O CD somewhere and am now more than pleased to see it lying next to me. 
Oh so lovely Damien


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 19, 2006)

*Porcupine Tree - Stupid Dream Demos*
I love it. I've always liked listening to rare stuff and I love how these demos sound. And it has this song "I Fail" which I hadn't heard earlier!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 19, 2006)

Taking Back Sunday - Louder Now

Yet another amazing album from this band that i truely adore!!!


----------



## Catatonik (May 20, 2006)

*Kano - Home Sweet Home*

I love his flow and beats, and the lyrics crack me up


----------



## Kaki (May 20, 2006)

pink floyd on the turning away.......


----------



## Stumpy (May 20, 2006)

"The Arrival" - by *Hypocrisy*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 20, 2006)

Refused - Songs To Fan the Flames of Discontent


----------



## Stumpy (May 20, 2006)

"Trilateral Progression" - by *Neuraxis*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 21, 2006)

Lightning Bolt - Hypermagic Mountain

Crazy album


----------



## jkingler (May 21, 2006)

Hieroglyphics - Full Circle

This album is tight--all these guys (Del included, of course) have nice flows and funny/crazy lyrics. Halo (the song I jsut finished) has a sick beat, too. :bobshead



> 65 days of static - The Fall of Math
> 
> One of the most darign "new" post rock acts in the past 3 years. Blending everything from experimental, noise, electronica, metal and drum and bass with the usual post rock song format, they are completely pushing the genre to it's very limits.
> 
> this is some very wicked stuff


Pimp?


----------



## Stumpy (May 21, 2006)

"Dead Mountain Mouth" by *Genghis Tron*

again.......


----------



## crystal-kay (May 22, 2006)

Mirai e - Kiroro


----------



## jkingler (May 22, 2006)

I'm with Stumpy--Genghis Tron is currently dominating my winamp, and I like it!


----------



## Not A Hero (May 22, 2006)

*We Don't Need to Whisper-Angels and Airwaves*

Hmm...Not really super impressive or anything. It definitely doesn't live up to the hype it's been recieving. (but then again what does these days?) However, I found it a pleasing listen. Think U2 + Blink 182. Harmonically, it's a pretty decent record. Lyrically, it made me cringe. : /


----------



## tank! (May 23, 2006)

Wise Men - *James Blunt*


----------



## ~Siggy~ (May 23, 2006)

*Staind - Chapter V*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 23, 2006)

*Singles Collection, Vol. 2 - Dropkick Murphys*

These guys own.


----------



## Leraine (May 25, 2006)

*Eels - With strings 
live at town hall*


----------



## Catatonik (May 25, 2006)

*Liv Kristine - Enter My Religion*

From the woman who once sang for Theatre of Tragedy and now sings for Leaves Eyes, we get a soft/pop-rock album that is far from what she is doing elsewhere. Yet, it's also damn good, and features three songs written by Peter Tagtgren.

8/10


----------



## jkingler (May 26, 2006)

BT - ESCM

Awesome electro/trance album. BT was a classically trained musician before he got into DJing and it shows. This is very well composed and I really do enjoy every song on this album (but I especially love Firewater and Remember).


----------



## Keramachi (May 29, 2006)

*Do Make Say Think - & Yet & Yet*

This is an incredible work in post-rock.


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 29, 2006)

*Katatonia - Last Fair Deal Gone Down*

Great album. Not exactly my favorite by Katatonia but it's still a good example of how good metal should sound like.


----------



## Mori` (May 30, 2006)

*Rage Against the Machine - Live at the Grand Olympic Auditorium*

I just love this album, some of their greatest tracks and an amazing live gig


----------



## Neenah (May 30, 2006)

*Meshuggah - Catch Thirty33*


----------



## botoman (May 31, 2006)

*Less Than Jake* - In With The Out Crowd


----------



## Edgecrusher (Jun 2, 2006)

Pierrot - Freeze (on Performance at the moment)

Much harder than their last album, which is good because the last one was a bit too poppy for my taste. Unfortunately some of tracks fail at establishing emotion which has always been one of their strong points.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 2, 2006)

*Run Kid Run~This is who we are*

Not bad, but nothing spectacular.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 3, 2006)

*WarsawpacK - Gross Domestic Product*

The vocals are so intense, and melded so well with the jazz inspired musics.


----------



## SuperStylin (Jun 3, 2006)

I listen to many CDs at a time. And I buy on average at least a CD a week. So I listen to a lot at the same time  These are my 5 most often played at the moment...I listen to everything so there is usually a good mix of genres 



Sonya Kitchell-Words Came Back to Me.

She is hailed as one of the next Norah Jones-type singer...but better. Only 17, her songwriting could use a bit more work, but she has a great voice and musicality to her.

Jacqueline Du Pre-A Lasting Impression

One of the great cellists of the 20th century, I'm not so much of a fan of her but I do enjoy some of her renditions (BESIDES the Elgar concerto). The Elegie by Faure is one of those. And 99% of you don't know what the hell I'm talking about.

John Legend-Get Lifted

I've been meaning to buy this CD and I saw it at sale for 7 dollars so I finally did! I love it.

Angels and Airwaves-We Don't Need to Whisper

Blink 182's frontman evolves into a much more well rounded singer/writer with this new band. Very anthemic songs, except I don't think Tom has the appeal of a lead singer like Bono to carry it through. Catchy, nonetheless.

Common-Like Water for Chocolate

I finally got my two old Common CDs from a friend, uploaded them to my iPod, and have been listening to them since. One of the most talented rappers out there, IMO. A less cocky/mainstream Kanye West. He has collaborated with Kanye West on occasion, probably the most popular one being Get 'Em High. The Light is a great song.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 3, 2006)

Kikujiro - River Side by Joe Hizashi.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Jun 3, 2006)

The Misfits - American Psycho

it's an ok album but not there best


----------



## DemonStar (Jun 3, 2006)

One More Day - Diamond Rio


----------



## BlueBerry (Jun 5, 2006)

Sodom - Sodom
Sodom's latest album. The album is self-titled as Angelripper explained, because every band needs a self-titled album. A very good album. The artwork is simply classic ..


----------



## Voynich (Jun 5, 2006)

Pendulum - Hold Your Colour

It's...uhm.. spunky XD


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 5, 2006)

my yo-yo's

yo yo yo yo yo yo yo 

Taking back sunday....


----------



## jkingler (Jun 5, 2006)

Andy Timmons Band - Resolution

I am only on track 2 now, but the guitar is solid. Thanks, Tesz.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 5, 2006)

*K'naan - The Dusty Foot Philosopher*

\m/


----------



## Danchou (Jun 6, 2006)

Some mixtape tracks:

1. Masta Ace - Good Ol' Love (prod 9th Wonderr) (3:48)
2. MF Doom - Podina (2:07)
3. Az ft. Raekwon & Ghostface - New York (2:24)
4. MOP ft Havoc Cormega - On The Real (4:17)
5. T.I. - T.I. - The King - 07 - Why You Wanna (3:37)
6. Pitch Black - It's All Real (Dirty) (3:53)
7. Cormega - Beautiful Mind (2:40)


----------



## Amelie (Jun 6, 2006)

The Cranberries - Greatest Hits.

it's very good to have their favourite songs on one disc. :}


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 6, 2006)

*Internal Affairs - The Lost Scriptures*: I love chilling out with a blunt and Internal Affairs.

Going to follow it up with their second and last album, *Sweet Home Babylon*


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jun 7, 2006)

Morrissey - Ringleaders of the Tormentors

awesome album i have to say


----------



## Anemone (Jun 7, 2006)

Pierrot's Private Enemy


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 7, 2006)

*Mos Def - The New Danger*

So far, damn good.


----------



## Andy (inactive) (Jun 7, 2006)

Album: Clayman
Band: In flames 
Song: Another day in uicksand
Facts: In Flames is the greatest swedish band there is! And it was a while i listened to this album. ^^


----------



## mrpresidenthehe (Jun 7, 2006)

Uncle Kranker's Follow Me


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 7, 2006)

Andy said:
			
		

> Album: Clayman
> Band: In flames
> Song: Another day in uicksand
> Facts: In Flames is the greatest swedish band there is! And it was a while i listened to this album. ^^



Hypocrisy, Dark Tranquillity and Therion are all better than In Flames.

But, up until Reroute to Remain, In Flames were fucking wicked...now...they are the new Metallica.


----------



## Andy (inactive) (Jun 7, 2006)

You say so? Well, I think they are great


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 7, 2006)

I do.

And Whoracle is still one of my favourite melo-death albums ever.

If you haven't checked out those bands, I recommend doing so.

Never hurts to keep trying mew stuff eh?


----------



## Andy (inactive) (Jun 7, 2006)

yea, I should do that.


----------



## Lovewitches (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, here its just 12012 with the song "calf love"  such a great song~~


----------



## shikadude (Jun 8, 2006)

no good music nowadays


----------



## Harlita (Jun 8, 2006)

Milh Marbhaisg - Capercaillie


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 10, 2006)

*The Day Fingerpickers Took Over The World*

Tommy Emmanuel _AND_ Chet Atkins. Fucking amazing collab, two of the greatest fingerpickers the world has ever known working flawless together in a mix of different styles through out the album, not one dissapointing track.

*FUCK-IN' GOLDEN*


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 11, 2006)

Erm, I WANT that ^

FUCKING badly.

Preferably via YSI.

*Shpongle - Nothing Lasts...But Nothing is Lost*

By *ED!* is this a beautiful end to a gorgeous run.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 11, 2006)

isnt this thread the same as the other one? whats blarring in ur headphones v9 or whatever?

Taking back sunday - Make Damn sure.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 11, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Erm, I WANT that ^
> 
> FUCKING badly.
> 
> ...


I'll up it for you, when I can.


----------



## less (Jun 11, 2006)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> isnt this thread the same as the other one? whats blarring in ur headphones v9 or whatever?


Not quite, this is for albums and the other one is for songs. People mix them up all the time, though, so maybe I'll just recycle them both and start a brand spanking new dual purpose thread. Yeah. That'd be a right revolution, all right 

EDIT: On topic: *Clinic - Internal Wrangler*


----------



## Voynich (Jun 11, 2006)

*Maxïmo Park - A Certain Trigger*. It satisfies me. Muchly. After this I'll spin *Godflesh - Streetcleaner* which satisfies me in completely different ways.


----------



## Heroin (Jun 11, 2006)

l'arc en ciel.....


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jun 11, 2006)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Adore


----------



## Mojim (Jun 11, 2006)

The Fray...
A new US band from Denver Colarado
Consits of 4 members (all guyz)
Single=Over My Head (Cable Car)...totally awesome song 
Album=How To Save A Life


----------



## mow (Jun 17, 2006)

*Tom Waits - Alice*

Yeah...picking my fav Waits record is an exptionally difficult task, but this is quickly inching in to win that spot.

I always feel that this was recording a cosy cabin against a roaring flame with Tom rocking on an old creaking chair. It's so painfully lonesome, a sharp contrast from the raging that was _Blood Money_. everything about Waits is excellent, and most important is his voice. But in this one he never sounded so characterful annd emersing. Unbearbly beautiul, and weepingly touching. I dont know how to explain this.

If you dont cry while listening to Alice (the title track) then chances are nothing in music will ever make you cry.

*Spoiler*: _alice_ 



It's dreamy weather we're on
You waved your crooked wand
Along an icy pond with a frozen moon
A murder of silhouette crows I saw
And the tears on my face
And the skates on the pond
They spell Alice

I disappear in your name
But you must wait for me
Somewhere across the sea
There's a wreck of a ship
Your hair is like meadow grass on the tide
And the raindrops on my window
And the ice in my drink
Baby all I can think of is Alice

Arithmetic arithmetock
Turn the hands back on the clock
How does the ocean rock the boat?
How did the razor find my throat?
The only strings that hold me here
Are tangled up around the pier

And so a secret kiss
Brings madness with the bliss
And I will think of this
When I'm dead in my grave
Set me adrift and I'm lost over there
And I must be insane
To go skating on your name
And by tracing it twice
I fell through the ice
Of Alice

And so a secret kiss
Brings madness with the bliss
And I will think of this
When I'm dead in my grave
Set me adrift and I'm lost over there
And I must be insane
To go skating on your name
And by tracing it twice
I fell through the ice
Of Alice
There's only Alice


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 17, 2006)

Tom Waits is a genius.

*Days of the New - II*

Psychedelic influences take Days of the New up a notch from the acoustic country infused grunge sound.


----------



## DyersEve (Jun 17, 2006)

Dance with the Devil-Immortal Technique

God damn he is good.


----------



## Neenah (Jun 17, 2006)

*Zyklon - Aeon*

*<333*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 17, 2006)

*Ready To Fight - Negative Approach*


----------



## mow (Jun 18, 2006)

*The Avalanches - Since I Left You*

Honestly, this is the best cut and paste record I've ever heard. The list of samples, loops and cuts here make Four Tet and DJ Shadow look like minimalist amatures. 

Best dance record I've heard in ages. You dont even have to be a fan of the genre to enjoy this. It's done with such ease and they do it with flyign colours. I cant tell you enough home much a-rocking this thing is. 

D/l it, buy it, or steal it. Just get it and listen to it.


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 18, 2006)

*Wayne Shorter- Speak No Evil*

A damn fine jazz record, if I do say so myself. A lot of talent went into it, and it certainly shows.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 18, 2006)

*Immortal Technique - Revolutionary Volume One*

VERY, VERY few MCs can hold a candle up to Techs verses, and I am eagerly awaiting whatever he does next.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 18, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> *The Avalanches - Since I Left You*
> 
> Honestly, this is the best cut and paste record I've ever heard. The list of samples, loops and cuts here make Four Tet and DJ Shadow look like minimalist amatures.
> 
> ...


Great album, it has some really nice songs.

*Strapping Young Lad - The New Black*

IT'S OUT AND IT'S MINE. Well fine, it's a leak but I'm a pirate. Arr matey.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 18, 2006)

*The Smalls - The Smalls*

One of the greatest underground Canadian bands ever, with some truly unique vocals, and a sound influenced by a multiple genres.


----------



## Neenah (Jun 18, 2006)

*The New Black - Strapping Young Lad*

*thanks to Cata's AIM list <3*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 18, 2006)

*New Day Rising - Husker Du*

One of the best Husker Du albums to date. IMO, it's even better than Zen Arcade.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 18, 2006)

*The Smalls - Waste and Tragedy*

There are no words to describe how good this album makes me feel.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 18, 2006)

*In The Woods... - Strange In Stereo*

You think Green Carnation, Arcturus and Ulver is the best Norway can offer? Well, that's not entirely correct because In The Woods... is pretty impressive and this album is pretty amazing. I must pimp this one day, and I know I have said that earlier. It's just that good.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 18, 2006)

Not to mention, that parts of Green Carnation came from In the Woods, did they not?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 18, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Not to mention, that parts of Green Carnation came from In the Woods, did they not?


Yeah, they did. I'd say that In The Wood's best two albums (Strange In Stereo and Omnio) are about as good as Light of Day, Day of Darkness which means quite excellent.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 19, 2006)

^Pimp those immediately or suffer the consequences (which may well be a bit of pouting on my part before I forget I even wanted those albums).

Also, on topic: I am currently spinning Portishead - Dummy. Awesome trip-hop (it reminds me of Sneaker Pimps, and not in a bad way <3). I am very glad that I've finally gotten my hands on some of their music.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 19, 2006)

*Leftover Crack - Mediocre Generica*

These boys have a lot to say, and they do so with syle, rage and talent.


----------



## less (Jun 19, 2006)

*Thom Yorke - the eraser*
Going on three days without pause now. Reviewing stuff for work is bad for your mental health.


----------



## less (Jun 19, 2006)

I will, but not for a few days. I need ot get this damn review done in three hours and then I'm going on vacation until Thursday.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 19, 2006)

*Leftover Crack - Fuck World Trade*

Even better than Mediocre generica....and that's saying something.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 19, 2006)

Old 97's - Too Far To Care

This album is proof that less, despite some of his penchants that may suggest otherwise, isn't as eurotrashy as you might think. XD


----------



## theskyisfallin (Jun 20, 2006)

Calculating Infinity - The Dillinger Escape Plan

Have also been listening to 13 & God.


----------



## IBU (Jun 20, 2006)

theskyisfallin said:
			
		

> Calculating Infinity - The Dillinger Escape Plan
> 
> Have also been listening to 13 & God.



Great choice.. Calculating Infinity is a brilliant album. 

Lately I have been listening to Masterplan-Aeronautics and Opeth- Still Life quite a bit.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 20, 2006)

*SikTh - The Trees Are Dead & Dried Out, Wait For Something Wild*

I can't believe I strongly disliked SikTh a few months ago. This is great.


----------



## mow (Jun 20, 2006)

13 & Gos + The Dillinger Escape Plan is a ace combo

I'm currently spinning *Opeth - Ghost Reveries* and it's even surpassign _Blackwater park_ and _Damnation_ in my mind. This is easily their masterpiece, and their ability to convey every form of metal and progressive rock is beyong godly and will never be replicated by anyone again. 
Martin Lopez drum waork is among the fienst in the world, and probabily is the finest in the world. His technicnal superiorty in this record is unparalled and he reached new found heights with it. Mikael's voioce is still amnog the best. wether it was in metal as a genre or music as a whole. His growls may shun people off, but even they have an oustanding sense of clarity and his singing voice too is perfect

And the musicianship and production. Flawless. Utterly flawless. These guys use every instrument within their grasp to it's utmost potential. 

Opeth is one of the best bands on the planet and they created one of the best records on the planet. This is magnificent. And I can die happily knowing I heard _Ghost  Of Perdition_ and _The Baying Of Hound_s live

*5/5*


----------



## IBU (Jun 20, 2006)

^^ Wow I am happy someone else actually appreciates the brilliance of Ghost Reveries. I have heard far too many metalheads saying it is the worst album they ever released. I put it on par with Blackwater Park but a little behind Still Life. I am listening to Still Life right now.


----------



## mow (Jun 20, 2006)

^ To be compeltely honest, I didnt enjoy it much. But this is certainily a record that needs a good number of spins to appreciate. 

I'm going through all my Opeth cds atm, currently spinnign Deliverance <3


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 20, 2006)

Ghost Reveries is awesome, I'd rate it 5/5 too. It's my third favorite Opeth album though, Blackwater Park being my favorite and Damnation being my second favorite. Still Life would be my fourth favorite and I love it as well.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 20, 2006)

Damnation is my fave, hands down, because I can't palate growling, and there isn't much growling on there. I've yet to evolve to that stage of total musical openness. XD


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 20, 2006)

Ghost Reveries is simply gorgeous.

*Leftover Crack - Mediocre Generica*

So intensely political and thought provoking.


----------



## Not A Hero (Jun 20, 2006)

Ghost Reveries was mmm mmm mmmm good.

*Minus the Bear-Menos el oso*

I love the smooth vocals. : )


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 20, 2006)

*Leftover Crack - Fuck World Trade*

Looking at Erks Last.FM page, and comparing it to my own, reminded that I don't listen to Choking Victim or Leftover Crack enough...I'm rectifying this with a great deal of pleasure.

My ggod I love these guys.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 20, 2006)

Cunninlynguists - Will Rap For Food

This album reminds me why these guys are some of my favorite emcees. They are so smart, so funny, so real, and their flow is so tight. <3

Also, their DJ doesn't dissappoint.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 20, 2006)

*Tenhi - Kauan*

Well, I'm uploading this album for jkingler so here I am, listening to it again. At least I can be proud of some of our music.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 20, 2006)

Farmakon is Finnish...and they fucking own.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 20, 2006)

where'd u go - fort minor, its soo good!


----------



## Neenah (Jun 20, 2006)

*Celtic Frost - Into The Pandemonium*


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 20, 2006)

*Immortal Technique - Revolutionary Vol 1*

Love this man, he's so vicious and well read.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 20, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> *Immortal Technique - Revolutionary Vol 1*
> 
> Love this man, he's so vicious and well read.



He is indeed awesome.  And the album is godly since it has _Dance with the Devil_.

*CunninLynguists - A Piece of Strange*

I have been listening to this album, non-stop this week.  Check out my review of this album a few pages below and it will be added to the Encyclopedia in a bit.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 21, 2006)

*Sigur Rós - Ágætis Byrjun*

I have so found new love for this album, once again. I can never ever get bored of Sigur Rós.


----------



## Leraine (Jun 28, 2006)

*Muse - Black Holes and Revelations*


----------



## Crowe (Jun 29, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> *The Avalanches - Since I Left You*
> 
> Honestly, this is the best cut and paste record I've ever heard. The list of samples, loops and cuts here make Four Tet and DJ Shadow look like minimalist amatures.
> 
> ...


You're making me sad and angry. Don't disrespect DJ Shadow like that.

*DJ Shadow - Entroducing *

Astonishing. Brilliant. Amazing. Breathtaking. The album that rolled up the red carpet infront of DJ Shadow can't be described in other words.

*Hokage Naruto*: Brilliant album.

Oh and moe, you should try getting *The Avalanches - A Different Feeling (Ernest St. Laurent Remix)* - Best remix / track I've heard from Avalanches. Just holla at me on irc and I'll send you it.


----------



## spinstate (Jul 10, 2006)

*Nujabes*- LADY BROWN feat. Cise Starr(FROM CYNE) 

Nujabes - Metaphorical Music = compulsory listening!!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2006)

eglacirion said:
			
		

> *Nujabes*- LADY BROWN feat. Cise Starr(FROM CYNE)
> 
> Nujabes - Metaphorical Music = compulsory listening!!


This is a thread for just the albums, not for songs. >.>


----------



## spinstate (Jul 10, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> This is a thread for just the albums, not for songs. >.>



Oops.. my bad. -.-

*Nujabes - Metaphorical Music*  <-- jazz/rap


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2006)

We all know what Metaphorical Music is, it was pimped here a while back and was thoroughly talked about.

I reuploaded it for a new members just yesterday, too.


----------



## azuken (Jul 10, 2006)

Watch Out! - Alexisonfire.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 11, 2006)

*The Villains - Annabelle*

Throw Primus and Clutch into a blender, add a tablespoon of The Screaming Trees and a healthy dose of Smalls love, mix and serve.

Truly wickedly grooving shit.


----------



## Andy (inactive) (Jul 11, 2006)

I am listening to Metallica - Kill em all



			
				skunkworks said:
			
		

> *Matisyahu* - Live at Stubb's
> 
> Listen to this guy, he's amazing. Reggae!
> 
> Bigmac's famous hair-tutorial


 
Yea, he is really good ^^ but I only Like the first album Shake off the dust... arise!


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 12, 2006)

*LuciDream - Choose the Madness*

yeah baby


----------



## CABLE (Jul 12, 2006)

*Lamb Of God - Ashes Of The Wake*
One of the better bands in the current death metal scene.


----------



## Andy (inactive) (Jul 12, 2006)

now I am listening to System of a Down - Mezmerize


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 12, 2006)

LuciDream - Choose the Madness

Liking it so far, I thought it might be hard for me to get into this but it's not.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 12, 2006)

*Primus - The Brown Album*

So awesome.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 12, 2006)

*As The Roots Undo - Circle Takes The Square*


----------



## Coconut (Jul 12, 2006)

Time is like that - Belly ft. Massari


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 12, 2006)

*Ace Of Spades - Motorhead*


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 13, 2006)

*Gorillaz - Gorillaz*

Love this album.


----------



## Moritsune (Jul 13, 2006)

I Return-Nightingale


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 13, 2006)

Moritsune said:
			
		

> I Return-Nightingale


I didn't know Nightingale had an album called "I Return". I have "I" but that's the closest it gets. :<

Matisyahu - Live at Stubb's


----------



## Moritsune (Jul 13, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> I didn't know Nightingale had an album called "I Return". I have "I" but that's the closest it gets. :<
> 
> Matisyahu - Live at Stubb's


yeah, I Return is the song i was listening to. whoops


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 13, 2006)

RJD2 - Deadringer


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

*Andy Timmons - That Was Then, This Is Now*

FUCKING GOLDEN! All I have to say about this album.


----------



## S.o.L (Aug 1, 2006)

Bleeding Heart - Jimmi Hendrix


----------



## mow (Sep 14, 2006)

Parker & Lily - The Low Lows

this is the bastard child of My Bloody valentine and Low. Aurual guitar and vocals.


----------



## olaf (Sep 14, 2006)

*Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Show Your Bones*
I didn't knew anything about yeah yeah yeahs and I'm positively suprised, this music is good and also fun.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 14, 2006)

Cyne - Arrow of God

Nice.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 14, 2006)

*Cellador*'s premiere album entitled "Enter Deception"


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 14, 2006)

*The Album Leaf - In A Safe Place*

Seriously. If someone has not heard _In A Safe Place_, I do feel really bad for them. It's one of the most beautiful post-rock records I have heard. It's just really outstanding ambient music with some really awesome vocal parts. _Eastern Glow_ is one of the most beautiful songs I have heard. In a word, it's breathtaking. I could have sex with the violin.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 14, 2006)

*Cyne - Evoluton Fight*

Good  Amazing album.  Best I have listened to this year.  More people should listen to it and enjoy it.


----------



## byooki (Sep 14, 2006)

Freescha - Head Warlock Double Stare

simply amazing


----------



## charliebar (Sep 15, 2006)

I've been listening to the Matches alot lately. Their show is tonight, and I am excited to see them again.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 15, 2006)

Souls of Mischief - 93 Til Infinity. Old-school Bay Area hiphop.


----------



## Feh (Sep 16, 2006)

SID - Renai


----------



## spinstate (Sep 16, 2006)

*Beirut - Gulag Orkestar*
*Love - Forever Changes Concert*

Two awesome and amazin albums....


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2006)

*Mana* - _Mana En Vivo_

Carefree Spanish rock. One of the bands I like better live


----------



## alchemical_ninja (Sep 16, 2006)

You Suck- Strapping Young Lad

and i am currently spinning my head!
*spin spin spin*


----------



## Tonza (Sep 16, 2006)

*Justin Timberlake - My Love*

no laughing back there, it's really a good one


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 16, 2006)

"Dominate" by *Adagio*


----------



## Perverse (Sep 16, 2006)

Cutmaster C - The Hood News (50 Cent Vs. Diddy)


----------



## spinstate (Sep 24, 2006)

*Clogs - The Lantern*
*Dirty Three - Whatever You Love, You Are*

Two excellent instrumental albums.


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 24, 2006)

*Thats what im spinning brothers.*

Fear Factory- Archetype


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 24, 2006)

Wu Tang Clan - M.E.T.H.O.D Man


----------



## spinstate (Sep 24, 2006)

Just got the first 4 Infected Mushroom albums    

*The Gathering* (1999)
*Classical Mushroom* (2000)
*B.P. Empire* (2001)
*Converting Vegetarians* (2003)


----------



## Necro (Sep 24, 2006)

Radiohead - Karma Police..


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2006)

*The Villains - Anabelle*

Best album I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 1, 2006)

*The Smalls - To Each a Zone*

So many fecking great songs.


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Oct 1, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix - Axis: Bold as Love

I doubt this albums needs an introduction or any kind of information.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 1, 2006)

*The Fray - How to Save a Life*

Nice album


----------



## spinstate (Oct 2, 2006)

*Boards of Canada - Geogaddi*

Electronic Bliss...

*Delerium - Best Hits*

Nice trance...


----------



## less (Oct 2, 2006)

No bumping this baby. We got an all-purpose "current sounds from my speakers"-ish thread now.


----------

